# 2020 | What did you do with your lawn today?



## Ware

Happy New Year TLF!

I gave my PRG overseed a quick cut this afternoon...


----------



## CenlaLowell

Built me a water sprinkler today.


----------



## bbbdkc79

Gave my lawn a quick cut at .625" and hit it with pre-emergent. Sorry about the driveway stains and trash cans in the background.


----------



## Austinite

Ware said:


> Happy New Year TLF!
> 
> I gave my PRG overseed a quick cut this afternoon...


Lookinn goooooooood!


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

Scalped out an area for a new, longer tee. Temps are still pretty low, so we need to raise soil temp while also allowing sunlight to get to the plant. The plastic cover from my new mattress should do just that. In theory, it'll work. We'll see.


----------



## bbbdkc79

So when can I come take a divot or two?


----------



## FlowRider

I cut my front yard with the riding lawn mower, from 3.5 inches tall (or more in some areas) down to 2.75 inches.

I filled eight 39 gallon lawn bags with clippings. The yard looks very smooth now, trimmed up very nicely.

My goal is to start lowering the cutting height each time I mow to get the yard scalped down in several lifts.

The yard looks like yellow straw now, except where I have some winter weeds peeking out. They get sprayed soon.

It was a nice day to mow - 62 degrees and cool. The John Deere keeps proving its value to me every mowing....

HOA wannabe-Nazi lady doing her drive-by inspection on 1/21; trying to get them to leave me alone this year...!


----------



## LBK_419

Making some backyard curves and borders. Too many right angles and places that I have to push and pull my reel mower around. Making one clean outside lap. Marked my lines with a string and then paint. Then I used my edger to cut a trench. Lastly I laid in the colmet and hammered in the spikes. I plan to do this all around the perimeter of the backyard. Then I'll lay down weed barrier fabric and fill in with rock. I'll post pictures/progress along the way. I had to get out and do something.... tired of cold weather and being inside...


----------



## Teej

Took it down to about .5" with the Earthwise push reel in prep for the spring and spot sprayed some weeds. Taking it down this low has really shown me where I need to level this year.


----------



## daviddsims

FlowRider said:


> I cut my front yard with the riding lawn mower, from 3.5 inches tall (or more in some areas) down to 2.75 inches.
> 
> I filled eight 39 gallon lawn bags with clippings. The yard looks very smooth now, trimmed up very nicely.
> 
> My goal is to start lowering the cutting height each time I mow to get the yard scalped down in several lifts.
> 
> The yard looks like yellow straw now, except where I have some winter weeds peeking out. They get sprayed soon.
> 
> It was a nice day to mow - 62 degrees and cool. The John Deere keeps proving its value to me every mowing....
> 
> HOA wannabe-Nazi lady doing her drive-by inspection on 1/21; trying to get them to leave me alone this year...!


I will probably start lowering my zoysia in a few weeks by doing the same thing. I have the same mower as you without the bagger. It would be a nice addition to help do this but I have the mulching blades and will just have to rake I guess.


----------



## TNTurf

The only thing I did with mine today was walk around looking at dog poop to see if we could find any puzzle pieces. We're not reclaiming them but 38 are missing and we're pretty sure it was the dog. Speaking of, its time to scoop up again.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

TNTurf said:


> The only thing I did with mine today was walk around looking at dog poop to see if we could find any puzzle pieces. We're not reclaiming them but 38 are missing and we're pretty sure it was the dog. Speaking of, its time to scoop up again.


I would find the turds that look like corner pieces first. After that it should go together pretty easily.


----------



## Gilley11

TN Hawkeye said:


> I would find the turds that look like corner pieces first. After that it should go together pretty easily.


🤣👍


----------



## stogie1020

@Teej , Which model Earthwise cuts at .5"? I am looking to replace my scotts because it only drops down to 1", but I have only found the Great States and the American Lawn push mowers to go down to .5" (I think some SunJoe do as well).


----------



## Teej

stogie1020 said:


> @Teej , Which model Earthwise cuts at .5"? I am looking to replace my scotts because it only drops down to 1", but I have only found the Great States and the American Lawn push mowers to go down to .5" (I think some SunJoe do as well).


The 7 blade Earthwise 171516EW will go down to .5". To cut down on float, I also removed the rear roller.


----------



## jakemauldin

https://youtu.be/fyvsjR8necY
Received a Mavic Mini for Christmas and was able to get a little fly by of the place. Looking forward to catching some cool footage of lawn projects!


----------



## Jairow

Used my new pro plugger for the first time. Trying to get a bare area to fill in with common Bermuda.


----------



## Rooster

We watched as a small tracked earth mover drove ruts into our new sod in the pouring rain while it was working on the house next door. Thankfully they replaced the sod, but it now sits about an inch higher than the rest of the yard. So that's fun.


----------



## stogie1020

Teej said:


> stogie1020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Teej , Which model Earthwise cuts at .5"? I am looking to replace my scotts because it only drops down to 1", but I have only found the Great States and the American Lawn push mowers to go down to .5" (I think some SunJoe do as well).
> 
> 
> 
> The 7 blade Earthwise 171516EW will go down to .5". To cut down on float, I also removed the rear roller.
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## FlowRider

daviddsims said:


> I will probably start lowering my zoysia in a few weeks by doing the same thing. I have the same mower as you without the bagger. It would be a nice addition to help do this but I have the mulching blades and will just have to rake I guess.


It really depends on how much lawn debris you end up with. I have a fairly large yard, and I would hate to have to rake up all that thatch and bag it up manually. When I was younger I probably would have tried it first, but wisdom comes with age...?

I put the plastic lawn bags inside the bags on the bagger, and press the thatch into them to pack the bags as full as I can without bending or breaking stuff. Then I pull the bags out and goose-neck tie them off before leaving them at curbside.

Our little city has heavy trash pickup every 2nd and 4th Monday, and you can set out up to 15 clear plastic bags at the curb and they will haul them away twice a month. It isn't free - I have to pay a trash fee on my monthly water/sewer bill (~$18) to cover the cost of hauling off the garbage, recyclables, and yard or heavy trash, but it is better than hauling it all to a dump.

My yard creates such a high volume of clippings I do not want to try composting it all, so I just have it hauled away.

I plan to scalp it all down and switch to mulching blades and cut more often to see if I can stop bagging all summer....

Up until now, I wanted to get all the weed seed heads cut off and vacuumed up, so I bagged everything that I could.

One thing to remember - I spread dithiopyr for pre-emergent - I would not want to break the barrier against seedlings.

I may not be able to get away from bagging as a result, but I am still experimenting with best cultivation methods, so only time, and actual results in the field, will tell.... The bagger system cost me $650 to buy, which is also a consideration....

Good luck with your lawn! Here is a picture of my last scalping - this was a "super heavy trash" day, which lets you avoid the 15 bags limit. My trash men hate me, but I keep the bags under 40 pounds - I have to lift them out of the bagger...!


----------



## ctrav

First off hello to all as it has been awhile! Sorry my lawn has been sleeping :lol: 
Going out and pulling plugs for soil testing and then hitting the lawn with 2-4D!!


----------



## Ware

ctrav said:


> First off hello to all as it has been awhile! Sorry my lawn has been sleeping :lol:
> Going out and pulling plugs for soil testing and then hitting the lawn with 2-4D!!


Welcome back! :thumbup:


----------



## joegorski

While my St. A is still dormant, I got after the Crape Myrtles, took a few inches off the end of last year's sprigs, gave them a nice rounded ball top. I expect they should bloom nicely. (Sounds easy enough, but entailed no less than 50 trips up and down the ladder) Lots of pruning elsewhere. Waiting on sample results from the Ag Extension.


----------



## erdons

Green up has started in Southern California.


----------



## Redtwin

ctrav said:


> First off hello to all as it has been awhile! Sorry my lawn has been sleeping :lol:
> Going out and pulling plugs for soil testing and then hitting the lawn with 2-4D!!


Good to hear from you. I did a 2,4-D spot spray this past weekend as well. We finally got a good weather window.


----------



## ctrav

Ware said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off hello to all as it has been awhile! Sorry my lawn has been sleeping :lol:
> Going out and pulling plugs for soil testing and then hitting the lawn with 2-4D!!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks Ware!


----------



## ctrav

Redtwin said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off hello to all as it has been awhile! Sorry my lawn has been sleeping :lol:
> Going out and pulling plugs for soil testing and then hitting the lawn with 2-4D!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear from you. I did a 2,4-D spot spray this past weekend as well. We finally got a good weather window.
Click to expand...

Much appreciated! I took my soil samples but had to hold off on the 2-4D app due to rain. Looks like my next window is Friday...


----------



## bbbdkc79

I'm about 2 weeks away from scarifying, aerating and scalping the lawn to get ready for a lawn level. I just need a little advice on where within this process I hit it with fertilizer. I plan to put down a post emergent after grunt work is done, but just wasn't sure whether to fertilize and then throw the sand down.


----------



## Redtwin

I would wait until a little later in spring to top dress. You want it growing full blast before covering it up.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

bbbdkc79 said:


> I'm about 2 weeks away from scarifying, aerating and scalping the lawn to get ready for a lawn level. I just need a little advice on where within this process I hit it with fertilizer. I plan to put down a post emergent after grunt work is done, but just wasn't sure whether to fertilize and then throw the sand down.


Everything I've read on here says to fertilize after you level so that the fertilizer does get moved around while you are dragging the sand.


----------



## RDZed

Put down 600# of lime.

Also picked up a spike seeder spreader for 75% off. Dont really need it but hey... $40.

Edit: didnt english well.


----------



## RDZed

Redtwin said:


> I would wait until a little later in spring to top dress. You want it growing full blast before covering it up.


This. ^^^

You risk smothering the dormant roots to the point they cant break thru in spring and die.

Trust me, I've done it.


----------



## FlowRider

I spot sprayed my entire yard, front and back, with Trimec 2,4D.

I also mixed up a gallon of Roundup Pro (77% glyphosate) and sprayed all along my fencelines in my back yard.

I get a lot of weeds creeping in under the fences from my neighbor who never lifts a finger in his yard, and the common areas that the HOA is supposed to maintain. So I hit those areas hard today.

I still have to deal with Poa Annua, and some grassy weeds of various kinds.

May have to switch to weed killer that will kill grassy weeds better.

But the broad leaves all have been spot treated now...! :nod:


----------



## FlowRider

All these weeds got smoked with Roundup Pro. Bye bye weeds!


----------



## TNTurf

I just went around day before yesterday spot spraying. The Pre-M did ok but still have some spots I guess I missed spraying that have popped up with POA. I have had my share of dandelion as well next to the house.


----------



## TalonII

Am I dumb in thinking the a pre-emergent will inhibit my bermuda from spreading to thinner areas of the yard? I want to throw some down but have been holding back since I need to thicken up the yard where it failed to grow in last year.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts

TalonII said:


> Am I dumb in thinking the a pre-emergent will inhibit my bermuda from spreading to thinner areas of the yard? I want to throw some down but have been holding back since I need to thicken up the yard where it failed to grow in last year.


No, you're not. A pre-emergent definitely will prevent bermuda from spreading. I regraded a side of my yard with 12 yards of topsoil last season. I transferred plugs and sprigs to the area. It barely spread, and that's with spoon feeding 0.5# N every 1 week and watering. Fresh top soil, but the plugs were transferred with the pre-emergent barrier.

My regrading project isn't done, I still need to add maybe 10 yards of top soil. I did a winter pre-emergent in October, but not planning on a pre-emergent for February/May. I'll use post-emergent if I have to.


----------



## bbbdkc79

Need a little education on what's going on. I have applied my pre-em and over the past few weeks a couple of areas are showing some browning. Need your thoughts and suggestions. As always, thanks.


----------



## erdons

Could just be the fact that you might be warming up and some of those winter weeds don't like the warmer temps


----------



## CenlaLowell

Okay I sprayed prodiamine+ simizine with my trailer sprayer


----------



## erdons

Scalped with my new JD 220. Got a ton of leveling to do this year.


----------



## Jacob_S

Can finally say I've done something in 2020, sprayed Pre/Bifen/MSM cocktail today. Figure the MSM can be absorbed today and the others watered in with the rain in the forecast this week.


----------



## FlowRider

I wiped out some fire ant mounds with Cross Check - 7.9% bifenthrin - one fl. oz. per gallon.

I used a mattocks - hammer the blade into the center of the mound - wiggle it back & forth, and yank.

Then I pour the mix of water and bifenthrin down the opening to reach the queen, and flood it all.

I have wiped out all of the mounds in my yard, but I found a new one today along the back fenceline.

It will be hit with the mattock and flood technique tomorrow night. No mercy, no survivors, period. :evil:

My wife screams in pain when they bite her. She has a real knack for stepping on ant mounds.... :bd:


----------



## claydus

Been some really abysmal weather in ATL area this year. I have had really hard time finding time on the weekends with a 2 month old and 3 year old in our household. Also, I leave the house when it's dark and get back at dark during weekdays. This year's lawn is going to be a challenge.


----------



## LawnDrummer

Mulched up some leaves in the front/back yards and put down Prodiamine WDG. 
Put down 28 bales of pinestraw as ground cover for some landscaping/French drain that was recently installed.


----------



## Teej

Scalped the yard down to 3/8" or lower over the weekend with the Cal Trimmer.


----------



## erdons

Scalped backyard green area.


----------



## Ware

erdons said:


> Scalped backyard green area.


Nice!


----------



## erdons

Ware said:


> erdons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scalped backyard green area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
Click to expand...

Gotta admit this machine takes some getting used to, it is a monster compared to my McLane.


----------



## datcope

Put down my Pre-E and E by mixing up 0.4 oz/gal/M of Prodiamine and 0.1 oz/gal/M of Celsius


----------



## jakemauldin

Pulled out the old mulch and are prepping to put in the new. But most of all Spring is coming, look at these buds on the trees!


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

Prodiamine, bifen, propiconazole all went down today. Warming up here quick. Lawn never went dormant this yr

.


----------



## chadh

Trimmed trees to hopefully eliminate some shade and expand my turf


----------



## kb02gt

Was supposed to blanket spray atrazine and spot spray sulfentrazone, but ended up just reading through bunch of herbacide labels in the morning.


----------



## Rooster

Did some low spot leveling in the bare-soil back yard, then seeded some annual rye in the low lying areas and topdressed with compost. Tonight I'm going to throw down some alfalfa pellets and hardwood pellets over the whole thing for hopefully a little boost in OM and soil microbe activity. Hopefully I'll remember to take some pics then, to document just how crappy things look starting out!


----------



## Ren

Little scalp in the front and back at .5" for now. Once i level this out better I think i would like to maintain it at this height. Also worked on my planters around the house and fixed all my sprinklers and turned them on again.


----------



## Two9tene

Well I feel like I'm late to the game this season.


----------



## RayTL

Edged, blew off the gum balls, and applied Speedzone. Hoping to see my poa and other weeds dying in the coming days.


----------



## Rammy1546

Scalped and bagged the front lawn (Meyer Zoysia) and sprayed .20 oz/1000 sq ft Prodiamine with Lazer blue dye (IN THE RAIN) to get that Pre-E down. Soil temps are right about there. With another split app coming around 4/20.


----------



## kb02gt

Basically redid the shelving to better accommodate different products. Any opened or partially used pre-emergent, herbacide, or pesticide now get their own 5 gallon bucket. Partially used soil or fertilizer go in a large clear storage container which sits on a furniture dolly. Mixables such as prodiamine granular, dismiss, celcius, etc go into a leak proof storage container (not pictured here). New unopened products go on the shelf above. Products that smell like success will get their own 10 gallon bucket.


----------



## Ren

Mixed these up and did some spray and pray. Starting to green up fast now.


----------



## Southern Lawn

I watched it rain.....again.

And installed the rotary scissors.


----------



## anthonybilotta

Gave the Bermudagrass a quick trim. Trying to figure out when to scalp/fertilize as my lawn never went dormant this year


----------



## cr0ntab

Set down my first ever Pre-Em on the Zoysia sod that I put in last September.

I'm really excited to get into the growing season with this new lawn!

:yahoo: :banana: :dancenana:


----------



## Ware

I spread some 0-0-50 Sulfate of Potash.


----------



## RDZed

Ware said:


> I spread some 0-0-50 Sulfate of Potash.


Imma bout to do the same thing.


----------



## Gilley11

Started the french drain project. I've got to get the standing water under control if I ever want grass to grow in those areas.


----------



## datcope

Over the course of the last 48 hours....

* Lowered the HOC of the TIFF 419 in the front yard to 1.5" and the HOC of the Palisades Zoysia in the backyard to 1.75" (my normal HOC for both grasses is 2.0"). 
* Cleaned up the suckers on the oak trees
* Trimmed the Crape Myrtles and Knockout Roses
* Mulched the grass/leaves collected from the scalping of the yard into the area on the back of the lot
* Weeded the sandy area setup for the grandkids


----------



## daviddsims

@datcope how does your JD do on the palisades zoysia? I have an X350 that I use mulching blades on.


----------



## datcope

@daviddsims I think my JD does a good job on the Palisades Zoysia. My S-240 has a 48" deck with the 'MulchControl' capability, so 'day to day' I close the chute and use it to mulch the grass with the standard blades installed. For this scalping effort, I opened the chute and pushed all the grass to the back of the lot (I would mow down and then backup before moving over to the next row).


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Took the common Bermuda down to 2". Once greenup starts I plan to use the fiskars to take it down to 1". Also sprayed prodiamine, simazine, and trimec. I know speed zone would be better but had to dance with the one that brought me. And yes that is the *** end of a snowman in the middle. Had to roll it onto the cover of our water meter. Wasn't picking that thing up.


----------



## Dico112lr4

Picked up dog poop from my frozen Tifway 419 here in the Raleigh area... Snow finally melted off today after three days.


----------



## Redtwin

I wanted to spray Dismiss but my weather window slammed shut on me so I pulled two 5-gallon buckets of weeds and split my clumping bamboo to spread it out.


----------



## bmw

Ware said:


> I spread some 0-0-50 Sulfate of Potash.


@Ware where do you get your 0-0-50 from? I want to start applying this season to my centipede. Does zoysia like it?


----------



## Ware

bmw said:


> Ware where do you get your 0-0-50 from? I want to start applying this season to my centipede. Does zoysia like it?


I buy it at a local Winfield Solutions store.

Potassium is a macronutrient (the K in N-P-K), so I would say most plants benefit from it. That said, I would base the decision to supplement K on soil test results.


----------



## truck3rcl0ck

Quick mow and threw down some Prodiamine.


----------



## Stellar P

2/23/20 - Sprayed 4 oz Prodiomine 65 WDG (2 oz/4 gal tank) on 10K sq ft. I was a little late to do my Pre-Em app. Greencast showed two different patterns of warmer soil temps for early Feb. Hope nothing germinated during those small anomalies.
Fiber Optic cable was installed during the winter months in my neighborhood and part of the easement was dug up. I went heavy handed in those areas.

2/9 - 59°
2/10 - 65°

2/16 - 59°
2/17 - 64°
2/18 - 66°
2/19 - 57°

We are back down below 55° now.


----------



## bmw

@Ware that is awesome, thanks. I'm going to go to my SiteOne and Ewing to see what they have. I'm also seeing a product online from Nature's Lawn that is 0-0-15 derived from Potassium Citrate, with 4% Kelp that looks really good.


----------



## ctrav

Cut the front and back lawn at 1 1/4", put down sulfur and pre-emergent. having an issue loading pictures for some reason?


----------



## kg70041

bmw said:


> @Ware that is awesome, thanks. I'm going to go to my SiteOne and Ewing to see what they have. I'm also seeing a product online from Nature's Lawn that is 0-0-15 derived from Potassium Citrate, with 4% Kelp that looks really good.


@bmw I've found success with Ewing, but haven't checked SiteOne for the SOP.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Broke out the Honda rotary and just kind of cleaned up the yard. Deciding when to scalp with only a few days left till the official start of spring.

We just had another freeze although random and sporadic soil temps and dormancy have stayed away. Been to wet to get the reel out. Last time I tried I was just spinning in the mud in a few spots making a mess!

After that I did all my maintenance. New blades on the Honda with and oil change and new air filter.

Same on the JD, oil and transfer case and fresh grease.

New plugs in the blower and trimmer. Etc.

Want to aerate before I put down my next app of Pennant Magnum pre emergent. I don't have any crab grass "knock on wood" and haven't in years With the Pennant but neighbors primary grass type is weeds and I don't want it creeping in. So I know I need to get it down in the soil.


----------



## Scooby36

TN Hawkeye said:


> TNTurf said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I did with mine today was walk around looking at dog poop to see if we could find any puzzle pieces. We're not reclaiming them but 38 are missing and we're pretty sure it was the dog. Speaking of, its time to scoop up again.
> 
> 
> 
> I would find the turds that look like corner pieces first. After that it should go together pretty easily.
Click to expand...

This just made my morning


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Scooby36 said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNTurf said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I did with mine today was walk around looking at dog poop to see if we could find any puzzle pieces. We're not reclaiming them but 38 are missing and we're pretty sure it was the dog. Speaking of, its time to scoop up again.
> 
> 
> 
> I would find the turds that look like corner pieces first. After that it should go together pretty easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This just made my morning
Click to expand...

Good to hear. I may not contribute much actual knowledge but an occasional smart *** reply is my forte.


----------



## Jacob_S

Started my spring scalp process, ran rotary and round 1 of bagging, will finish tomorrow.


----------



## Redtwin

I couldn't wait any longer. I took it down to .25" and double cut.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Jacob_S said:


> Started my spring scalp process, ran rotary and round 1 of bagging, will finish tomorrow.


I did mine last weekend and if you are like me you will realize tomorrow morning how out of mowing shape you are.


----------



## BUbbaSwine

Still a little early to do a lot for me(upstate South Carolina) as soil temps are still in the 40's. But I did purchase a new spreader, sprayer and will be picking up a 50lb bag of prodiamine tomorrow. Will throw 'er down Sunday afternoon as rain will be moving in Mon/Tues to water in. This is my first spring on a new lawn. It's a Tifway hybrid Bermuda. I have a few weeds popping up since no pre-emergent was put down in the fall. Gonna try this by myself after a lot of reading.


----------



## bmw

Rotary mow with bagger. Sucked up all the debris my centipede lawn had on it all winter. Tons of leaf mulch, acorns, pine straw, etc...
Skipping Pre-M because I've been reading about the negative effects of root pruners on centipede. I'm going to change my plan this year and only fertilize with a liquid starting near Memorial Day and some Sulfate of Potash. Also Humic, Kelp, Micros. Going with very minimal nitrogen, NC State recommends only 1/2lb per M per year! Hopefully skipping the pre-m will promote stronger spreading/rooting. Will probably try some Tifblair seed in May too.


----------



## Ware

bmw said:


> ...Skipping Pre-M because I've been reading about the negative effects of root pruners on centipede...


I have zero experience with centipede, but generally speaking I would say the negative effects of ongoing weed pressure would be greater than any negative effects of a pre-emergent herbicide applied at label rate.

ETA: But yeah, no pre-e if you're seeding in May. I missed that part.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Put down my first apps of RGS and Humic12 this morning and watered it all in before the sun was up.

Applied some neem to all my shrubs as the Azela's are starting to bloom. Plan to put down some 8-8-8 in the beds this weekend and do a little more on the landscape.

Then I blew of everything off and cleaned up.


----------



## erdons

Mowed at .25, dropped some 15-15-15 fertilizer. Looks like I'm about 1 month away from a fully green lawn in So Cal.


----------



## Jacob_S

Finished the scalp, not as low as I'd like as the adjustment screw on the deere stopped adjusting. I'll look it over and order parts as needed. For now I'm beat, time to clean up, relax a bit and get ready to go see Colt Ford and Jamey Johnson.


----------



## EricInGA

Took the yard down a notch! Preparing for the scalp in a few weeks.

38 garbage bags full of clippings 😳


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Put out pine needles in the backyard.


----------



## Stellar P

Jacob_S said:


> relax a bit and get ready to go see Colt Ford and *Jamey Johnson*.


Hell Yeah! Jamey Johnson is a bad4$$ artist!


----------



## jakemauldin

Mowed, and then got the GCF liquid aeration and Humic12 down


----------



## Ware

Temps were favorable today, so I went ahead sprayed my PRG overseed with Katana.

I was going to do a quick video about it, but I didn't have enough PPE on for the YouTube comment police. :roll:


----------



## jakemauldin

Ware said:


> Temps were favorable today, so I went ahead sprayed my PRG overseed with Katana.
> 
> I was going to do a quick video about it, but I didn't have enough PPE on for the YouTube comment police. :roll:


any chance you want to part from some of that Katana?


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Put out the rest of the pine needles on the side and front yard.


----------



## BUbbaSwine

Spread Prodiamine and sprayed some winter weeds. It was good to get out and start to get this lawn in shape.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Contemplated a move to a new residence. Seriously.


----------



## EOppie

Ordered Manganese Chelate 5% and TurfGrassPro 0 - 0 - 29 as a result of my soil test. Also ordered 24-0-4 CX DIY from @LawnCareNut which I will use for my fert this year. I will be applying these over the growing season this year as soon as they arrive.

Today I did a quick trim down to 1.5in.

Applied .18oz of Prodiamine and 6oz of RGS. Watered it in with 6oz of MicroGreene via a Chapin Hose End Sprayer.

Looks like I may have a bit of frost/cold damage, as this doesn't really look like fungus.


----------



## bassadict69

Pulled my soil samples and sprayed my whole property with prodiamine with celcius mixed in. For part of my property which is under a highline that has gotten worse with weeds lately, I also mixed some Image in...not sure if that was a mistake or not, guess we will see.


----------



## SwBermuda

did a little bermuda burn because why the heck not! Debating on burning entire lawn or not.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Changed blades on my stander went with Oregon high lifts


Pressure washed my driveway



Installed a rain guage


----------



## ctrav

Wasn't today but just a few days ago! I moved the Texas Vitex's from the front to the back. They just grow way to big and obstructed the house...


----------



## Redtwin

Chasing a couple of moles with scissor traps.


----------



## Ren

Colonel K0rn said:


> Contemplated a move to a new residence. Seriously.


This is some real talk... I built everything exactly how i want it... except the neighbors. :lol:


----------



## CenlaLowell

Clean flowers beds up. Not finished yet. Trimmed and edged. Getting ready for the season.


----------



## claydus

Rain in Georgia again....


----------



## Darrell_KC

I can finally join the party. We are hitting 60's here this week, and may approach 70 by Sunday and rain for Sunday night. I went through and scalped the lawn down to an inch, and filled up 4 yard waste bags. I then went through and raked out the front yard and collected another full yard waste bag of material. It took me about 2 hours, but it felt great to get out and work on the lawn again. My goal is to finish raking out the back yard on Saturday, then throw down pre-em on Sunday so the Sunday evening rains can water it in.


----------



## TulsaFan

Today, was the first time to use a McLane. I picked it up for scalping my lawn and keeping the wear and tear off the Baroness. It's pretty strange to mow again without transport axles. Seemed like it was way too easy. I actually enjoyed it.

Mowing is a lot less stressful when you don't care about the reel or the bedknife!


----------



## claydus

claydus said:


> Rain in Georgia again....


again


----------



## Hadendm

It feels like it hasn't stopped raining in 2 months. However, it didn't stop my tree service from taking out this bradford pear in the front yard today. I have fought and struggled too long with its shade. Looking forward to plugging this area and finally getting some growth!


----------



## EOppie

It was 12:30am, seemed like a good time to give a quick mow and apply my Manganese and Potassium liquid apps. There is an advantage to using a manual push mower. Besides weird looks...no one can complain about noise with me doing the work at this hour.

4oz of Manganese Chelate 5% and 3oz of TurfGrassPro 0 - 0 - 29 mixed with 2gal of water in my battery hand can and off I went on my approximate 1k of grass. 2.5 Gallons of each is going to last me a while.


----------



## Ren

I mounted an led headlight to my 220 john deere. But instead of wiring it to the stator and converting ac to dc i just got a small ryobi 18 v battery charger, cut the end off and soldered wires to the terminal the battery mounts into and boom, quick easy change 18v ryobi battery powered led light.

Also, the 20-20-20 i sprayed on the lawn is doing wonders, i only applied at like .41 lb/1000 so i think ill do it again next week. My first time using liquid fert, so far im impressed. Have some hydrotain i might mix in too.


----------



## lvlikeyv

EOppie said:


> Besides weird looks...no one can complain about noise with me doing the work at this hour.


I'm right there with you brother. I can feel the weird looks as people drive by, especially when I mow before work (5am) I get to return the crazy looks when they're mowing in the hottest part of the day though. :lol: 
I actually bought my Fiskars as a test planning on stepping up to a McLane or something similar, but seeing how good of a job and low maintenance it was I plan on sticking with it for another couple of seasons.


----------



## nickmg

I scalped today. Temps in Atlanta are going to be in the 60's and 70's for the foreseeable future . Spring is here.


----------



## EricInGA

nickmg said:


> I scalped today. Temps in Atlanta are going to be in the 60's and 70's for the foreseeable future . Spring is here.


ATL also (north west of the city)

Finally getting excited!!


----------



## OD on Grass

Put down prodiamine with the brand new Gregson-Clark spreader mate!


----------



## Ware

OD on Grass said:


> Put down prodiamine with the brand new Gregson-Clark spreader mate!


Did it make you a little nervous drilling holes in that brand new hopper for the boom attachment?


----------



## Two9tene

Picked up some of that Good Good stuff!!! #milo


----------



## Ren

Gave the front and back a quick buzz today. .475" hoc.


----------



## ionicatoms

Cut at 3.75" with bagger--had a bunch of oak leaves on the grass.
Put out Anderson's Humic DG on side yard.
Put out Scott's DiseaseEx Fungicide at the preventive rate.

Keeping an eye on my dollarweed and carolina geranium.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Pulled some soil samples. Going to have to let them dry for a few days as the clay here is still wet.



Also finally bought a stick of this from Ollie's. Used it on some winter weeds in the lawn.


----------



## ctrav

TN Hawkeye said:


> Pulled some soil samples. Going to have to let them dry for a few days as the clay here is still wet.
> 
> 
> 
> Also finally bought a stick of this from Ollie's. Used it on some winter weeds in the lawn.


Get er done buddy!


----------



## EOppie

I put down 3lbs of CarbonX this evening across my 1k sqft. I will need to water it in a bit tomorrow manually as we don't have any rain in the forecast. One of the disadvantages to using subsurface irrigation.


----------



## TulsaFan

I sprayed Prodiamine right before sunrise due to the predicted 20 mph winds later today. For good measure, I also cracked open a Miller Lite...had to make sure my pace was not too fast.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Cleaning up flower beds again. Cut a little grass just the areas that grew.


----------



## MarkV

I did my spring scalp/clean up yesterday. I've never had a real verticutter, but I'm pretty happy with the way the Sun Joe worked out. Then the old Honda came out to clean things up. I sprayed some Prodiamine 65 WDG at half rate and Talstar P Professional.

The night before I changed the oil in all motors and cleaned air filters (I'm cheap).

I'm pretty excited for the season to start. We should even get a little rain tonight to wash that Prodiamine in.

I didn't get any pics of the front before I sprayed.


----------



## Darrell_KC

It's 68 here in KC but extremely windy. We are expecting rain late tonight and through most of the day tomorrow, so I got down my spring pre-em. My fall pre-em seemed to do a great job, and this will be my first spring using pre-em so I am curious to see the difference and happy to finally be ahead of things for a change.


----------



## T2inNC

Sprayed Dimension today - two weeks after dropping some barricade two weekends ago. First year to really work at making my yard better. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie

I scalped it. Been waiting for this day all winter.
The bermuda could have waited a week. The zoysia was ready to go now. It was a relief to get it done since the weather forecast, and other factors in my calendar, are not really favorable for the next ten days. Better a little early than a little late.


----------



## RDZed

Scalping the Patriot Bermuda and Meyer Zoysia in the front yard. F-ing hate scalping because it coincides with my devastating spring allergies here in Virginia.

Bermuda is already starting to show its shiny face, yay.


----------



## 2strokeracer

Pretty windy here in midmo. Mulched leaves and rolled lawn about 2 weeks ago. Got to get rid of moles. Purchased some grub killer thinking that might kill there food source an make them look elsewhere. Bought a backpack sprayer. Removed decorative rock from about 30' of flower beds. Removed some dirt as I thought the were to tall and used the dirt to fill in a hole where I pulled a tree stump. Put new garden fabric down. Planted 10 canna bulbs (mixed) and about 36 gladiolus bulbs.


----------



## jakemauldin

Get outta the way guys I gotta get my yard cut before I break the 1/3 rule!


----------



## graemegb

Saturday - Scalped the back yard. Noticing some green up already.

Sunday - installed new tires on the McLane rear drive shaft. I have noticed the mower not always wanting to stay in a straight line recently, and I think the tires were the problem. Barely any tread left on them.


----------



## daniel3507

Manually dethatched the front yard and scalped it down yesterday. Seeing some green starting to come up. Didn't get a chance to spray pre-e thanks to wind gusts over 20mph


----------



## MidloMillers2012

Picked up Celsius for the first time to go with the Certainty I bought last year and going to give Screamin Green a try this year.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled some soil samples. Going to have to let them dry for a few days as the clay here is still wet.
> 
> 
> 
> Also finally bought a stick of this from Ollie's. Used it on some winter weeds in the lawn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get er done buddy!
Click to expand...

Man it's good to see you back. Cant wait to see how your yard looks in season 2.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Not technically in the yard but the boys and I painted a Hawkeye basketball lane in the driveway till we ran out of paint.


----------



## jhealy748

Spent all Friday evening and all day Saturday hand raking the yard to make sure I have all the small pebbles cleaned up along with a winter full of dog turds as I couldn't wait any longer to try the new fairway mower! I about couldn't get myself into the seat on it by the time I was done raking! Got to drive around with the reels running for 20 mins or so but there wasn't much of anything to cut off. It helped me to realize I definitely had to backlap in order to set the new reels and new bedknives together. (un)Fortunately mother nature knew I was trying to rush things so she dumped 4 inches of snow Saturday night. Ugh!! Backlapped all the reels and readjusted everything and were cutting paper on all 5 reels all the way across (love the mower but 5 reels is a lot!) Now the snow really needs to melt I am ready to try this thing again!


----------



## Two9tene

''Twas the eve before the dethatching! One quick before look. For as the day breaks in the morrow I shall reek havoc on this lawn!

Just assessing this situation for tomorrow's big dethatching job! Super pumped the season is among us gentlemen! It has arrived!!!


----------



## ctrav

Two9tene said:


> Super pumped the season is among us gentlemen! It has arrived!!!


Let the games begin!!


----------



## falconsfan

I declared war on my poa explosion a few days ago. Today was day 3 of the eradication effort. After using a screw driver day 1 to pop them out (pita), I started to think how I could do this more efficiently. Well there sat my Milwaukee 12 volt drill and an old 1 inch spade bit. Tried that and it sure made things a heck of a lot easier. Just place it in the center, push in and pull the trigger. Most of them popped out pretty easily.

Total for the last 3 days is 3 five gallon buckets over filled. I hope all this pays off with fewer of these damn things next year. The rain here certainly made things worse, seems my pre m didn't wasn't very effective. Now to have the lawn scalped by level lawn.


----------



## ctrav

falconsfan said:


> I declared war on my poa explosion a few days ago. Today was day 3 of the eradication effort. After using a screw driver day 1 to pop them out (pia), I started to think how I could do this more efficiently. Well there sat my Milwaukee 12 volt drill and an old 1 inch spade bit. Tried that and it sure made things a heck of a lot easier. Just place it in the center, push in and pull the trigger. Most of them popped out pretty easily.
> 
> Total for the last 3 days is 3 five gallon buckets over filled. I hope all this pays off with fewer of these damn things next year. The rain here certainly made things worse, seems my pre m didn't wasn't very effective. Now to have the lawn scalped by level lawn.


Way to go!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

falconsfan said:


> I declared war on my poa explosion a few days ago. Today was day 3 of the eradication effort. After using a screw driver day 1 to pop them out (pita), I started to think how I could do this more efficiently. Well there sat my Milwaukee 12 volt drill and an old 1 inch spade bit. Tried that and it sure made things a heck of a lot easier. Just place it in the center, push in and pull the trigger. Most of them popped out pretty easily.
> 
> Total for the last 3 days is 3 five gallon buckets over filled. I hope all this pays off with fewer of these damn things next year. The rain here certainly made things worse, seems my pre m didn't wasn't very effective. Now to have the lawn scalped by level lawn.


My first season of having a renovated lawn and getting educated on weed control and actually understanding chemical controls of weeds was a real eye opener. I sprung for Specticle Flo later on in 2018, because I vowed to never have to worry about Poa again covering the majority of my lawn. 
*Spring Scalp 2018*









*Spring Scalp 2019*









This year's scalp is about to get underway, I just haven't taken any pictures of it yet. I had to get a new battery for the riding mower, and replace the main drive belt for the deck. Man, batteries have gone up in price! Considering the one I'm replacing is 6 years old, I'd say I got my money out of it.


----------



## EOppie

falconsfan said:


> Well there sat my Milwaukee 12 volt drill and an old 1 inch spade bit.


This is brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## EOppie

Today I continued to scratch my head, hope and pray that my Zoysia is just not out of dormancy yet. The St. Augustine lawns around me are looking a heck of a lot healthier than mine right now.

I continue to get these small patches of what appears to be either fertilizer burn, or dog urine stains, but I really do not feel they are either and I am concerned about fungus or insects. I sprayed propiconazole along with polyzone suspend sc in case I was dealing with a pest that wasn't taken care of by the bifenthrin that was in the Scotts Triple action I applied back in January.

Really though, I may be overreacting (I hope) and I just need to be a bit more patient with green-up.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie

Scalped it again. This time after criss-cross passes with my Sunjoe dethatcher and a toro rotary to bag up the loosened thatch. 4 heaping toro bags after the dethatching. A N-S pass with the mclane afterwards cleared off further bin and a half of clippings. That was the 2100 ft2 of bermuda. I'll get back to the zoysia for the same extravaganza within the week, if the weather allows and the corona don't get me.


----------



## Two9tene

Spring Scalped click on the image in the signature block to check it out in my journal!


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Sat and stared at it wishing it'd green up already.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Got the tools out and sprayed the yard with Dominion and Air 8.


----------



## RDZed

Greencast going off....


----------



## Two9tene

So I scalped the West side even lower, second pass today at ~.35" with the GM 1000. Dethatched the Eastside, threw down RGS, AIR8, Humic 12, and Microgreen 0-0-2, with some laser marker! Lol

















I also received some packages that, well they completed my Lawn Toy Collection and preparation for the remainder of the season! I feel like a kid in a candy store!





By the way I assembled that rotary in less than 5 minutes! Well worth the now cheaper $255 on amazon!!!!


----------



## Ware

Two9tene said:


> So I scalped...


Nice!


----------



## Rpatterson

Sprayed Celsius and certainty. Wanted to scalp, but sprayed instead. Poa is something fierce this year. We had a baby in January so the yard has been neglected &#128553;


----------



## RDZed

Finished scalping the 12k front yard. Put down another 150# of 0-0-50 and 2 bags of Anderson's DG.

Was amazed by how many spots I pulled plugs last year and didnt back fill. I pulled probably 300 plugs and only back filled roughly 200.


----------



## testwerke

Tuned up the Honda mower. New blades, spark plug, oil, air filter.

I'm considering scalping but I thought the grass needed to be actively growing.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Dethatched Royal Zoysia in Back Lawn. Interestingly enough, I sodded this on 7/29/2019, only mowed (8) times last year and this is how much thatch was in it. My guess is that it's from the sod farm. Any thoughts?


----------



## TN Hawkeye

@BakerGreenLawnMaker absolutely love your beagle. We are beagle people. Wife is getting the itch to get a puppy. Anyone with a young child should have a beagle. They make such great friends for little kids.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Forgot to get pictures but I started cutting the edge for our back flower bed. The previous owner had rocks in there but we are going to go with mulch. Blanket sprayed 2 areas with glyphosate. I'm trying to kill off a large area of really rough common Bermuda in the front yard. I plan to plug or sprig with Bermuda from the rest of the yard. Also sprayed a Bermuda area in the backyard that had a lot of weeds in it.


----------



## Jacob_S

Got a mow in, 3rd of the season. Putting some flagstone by one gate. Making kids play outside and enjoying beautiful weather.


----------



## Redtwin

Put down sand over 12K sf. It helped having my 14-year-old daughter and 15-year-old son taking turns filling and delivering the gorilla cart.


----------



## T2inNC

Woke up the Honda rotary mower from its winter nap and "scalped" the lawn as low as the mower can go (about 1") to get prepped for warmer weather and some green-up. As you can see the pre-emergent was a little late and I've got some dreaded "green stuff" mixed in the gold.


----------



## Cory

Redtwin said:


> Put down sand over 12K sf. It helped having my 14-year-old daughter and 15-year-old son taking turns filling and delivering the gorilla cart.


Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## lilslugger

Considered burying solid PVC pipe to connect to my downspouts and take drainage out to the alley. Two 85 ft long pipes running alongside each side of the house, each connecting to 2-3 downspouts via 4ft connecting pipe. I was quoted $1350 for what amounts to one day's worth of work. Does that seem reasonable? I can't fathom that daily rate.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

TN Hawkeye said:


> @BakerGreenLawnMaker absolutely love your beagle. We are beagle people. Wife is getting the itch to get a puppy. Anyone with a young child should have a beagle. They make such great friends for little kids.


Love our beagles. We have two, Ally and Molly. Ally is almost 14 yrs old and Molly is 9 yrs old. When I was younger my grandfather raised beagles as pets as well as hunting dogs. I fell in love with beagles at a very young age and told myself "when I get married, I'm getting a beagle. Molly is great with our son, she lets him do anything and everything to her and never gets aggravated by it. On the other hand, Ally she's at the age where everyone and everything aggravates her. They're great dogs though. Shoot buy one man, you won't regret it.


----------



## thesouthernreelmower

Scalped my bermuda down to .50" with the toro flex 2100 today.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

thesouthernreelmower said:


> Scalped my bermuda down to .50" with the toro flex 2100 today.


Nice!!!


----------



## ionicatoms

Cut Palmetto St. Augustine grass at 3.75" and applied BioAdvanced Triple Action to side yard. Trying it for the first time. Fingers crossed.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Friday: mowed and put down .5# N for the 3rd week in a row. Watered it in for prep on the core aeration.

I also put down some 13/13/13 on all of my shrub/plants.

Yesterday: core aerated and spread sand in the front.


----------



## bmw

Rotary mow with bagger on my small front emerald zoysia lawn (1200 sqft). It's pretty bumpy so I may get a yard of sand delivered this year to spread on it and try to level out the bumps and whatever is left use on my backyard. Also dug out some rocks (some massive) with a shovel. It's amazing how many rocks I'm finding.

Also spread some Humic DG. We should have showers today so the granules will break down. That's a good feeling, isn't it?


----------



## BermudaBoy

I dethatched my backyard and finished taking it down to 1 inch with a manual reel. Looking at my neighbors I'm glad that I spent that extra $65 on fall pre-m. An ounce of prevention...


----------



## Thisguy

Mowed


----------



## anthonybilotta

Scalped down to the dirt and identified all the little troughs that need to be filled in this spring. Hello golden beauty ! Bermuda never went dormant here this winter and with temps in the upper 70s low 80s and nights in the 60s I'm hoping for a quicker green up than usual for this time of year.


----------



## beermuda

Scalped down my yard to as low as my rotary will go (1").

Preparing to spray Certainty to take care of the sedge issue I have as soon as the wind dies down and the rain abates.


----------



## Slim 1938

Scapled my tifway frontyard with McLane reel. I never knew that reel mowers were so fun. Ill probably go down a little more but ran out of time. I can see my low spots now and plan on doing some sand leveling soon.


----------



## Cdub5_

Thisguy said:


> Mowed


What type of bermuda do you have?
That's the greenest yard I've ever seen in the month of March here in Oklahoma :thumbup:


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie

spread Ringer Restore and Milorganite on both the bermuda and zoysia, bonemeal over the zoysia as well. Bermuda will get a separate application of 0-18-0 later this week.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Move some trees around. Edged and trimmed the yard as well.


----------



## Thisguy

Cdub5_ said:


> Thisguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed
> 
> 
> 
> What type of bermuda do you have?
> That's the greenest yard I've ever seen in the month of March here in Oklahoma :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Shhh...I cheated. That's Bermuda over seeded with ryegrass


----------



## FlaDave

CenlaLowell said:


> Move some trees around. Edged and trimmed the yard as well.


Moved some trees around? Is this some new tactic we can use to combat shade?


----------



## CenlaLowell

FlaDave said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Move some trees around. Edged and trimmed the yard as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Moved some trees around? Is this some new tactic we can use to combat shade?
Click to expand...

Lol, no it's boxwood and palm trees that was in the wrong area.


----------



## Cdub5_

@Thisguy ahh ok, I see now. That looks damn good! Now I see why people like to put rye down over the winter time


----------



## ctrav

Redtwin said:


> Put down sand over 12K sf. It helped having my 14-year-old daughter and 15-year-old son taking turns filling and delivering the gorilla cart.
> 
> Awesome...whats their hourly rate seeing as how I need help


----------



## FlaDave

Cut at 3/8" today.


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put down sand over 12K sf. It helped having my 14-year-old daughter and 15-year-old son taking turns filling and delivering the gorilla cart.
> 
> Awesome...whats their hourly rate seeing as how I need help
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> I will tell you what you cover my flight and stay and let me tap into your spirits collection and in return I will provide all the labor for your leveling job! Lmao
Click to expand...


----------



## Two9tene

FlaDave said:


> Cut at 3/8" today.


Looks Good!!!! I'm a little jealous it's been raining like heck since I scalped and dethatched! Oh well! COVID has provided me
With extra time to get after it when the rain subsides!!!


----------



## CenlaLowell

Man it was hard work today. Installed fence post.


----------



## Redtwin

ctrav said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put down sand over 12K sf. It helped having my 14-year-old daughter and 15-year-old son taking turns filling and delivering the gorilla cart.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome...whats their hourly rate seeing as how I need help
Click to expand...

Food and board which includes access to their electronics. My girl eats like a bird but the boy will put a hurt on your grocery bill.


----------



## Josh

First cut with the new to me California Trimmer. I was already mowing the lowest I could with a rotary so the scalp to 1/2" wasn't bad. Def need some leveling. Love that domination line.


----------



## bmw

Pulled out tree roots under parts of lawn. Noticed a nice population of earthworms!

Also totally obliterated weeds in my huge pine bed area with my Echo PAS-225. Tons of henbit, bedstraw, brush destroyed.


----------



## RDZed

Started to set the sprinkler heads for this year and found this in my boxwoods...

Dead center, zoom in.

Shes about to drop. Everything's early this year.

Decided on postponing the sprinklers. Lol!


----------



## smurg

Cdub5_ said:


> Thisguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed
> 
> 
> 
> What type of bermuda do you have?
> That's the greenest yard I've ever seen in the month of March here in Oklahoma :thumbup:
Click to expand...

That's a rye overseed.


----------



## Willygoat

Leveling low spots. Slowly working towards a level lawn.


----------



## beermuda

Tank mix Celsius and Certainty, spot sprayed for anything that isn't Bermudagrass.

Have a couple patches of nutsedge and some other salad weeds that need to go, and don't want to give them the next five days of rain and warm temps to get ahead of me.


----------



## Two9tene

Got a break in the water falling from the heavens and broke out the Sheeva GM1000 for a little charity mowe!





Not too much for a charity mowe!


----------



## CenlaLowell

Happened yesterday but I cleaned around all the post removing the dirt and placing it in the lower parts of my yard


----------



## Jacob_S

Got my first mid week mow of the season, now that height adjustment is fixed may rescalp lower than I initially did. Ready for full greenout.


----------



## jbow03

Well, I took a pretty good looking lawn and started to make a mess:




Used the blower method to collect the cores, much better than raking!







Front is leveled off and I've started putting the water to it! I've got to admit, I'm a little worried but I've seen enough of the folks on this forum go from a beach like this to a nice level yard that I've got faith!

Keep your finger crossed!


----------



## Redtwin

@jbow03, it'll look AWESOME in two weeks.


----------



## lvlikeyv

jbow03 said:


> Used the blower method to collect the cores, much better than raking!


I appreciate the tip! I plan on level this year as well. Likely somewhere around April or May. (Currently waiting for the rain to stop)

It seems like I've watched hundreds of top dressing videos and everyone seems to feel the same way after throwing sand all over their lawn. :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm sure its going to bounce back better than ever. Great job!


----------



## daviddsims

Went ahead and mowed my palisades zoysia and raked out the extra thatch. The grass is about 75% green and temps in the mid 80s.


----------



## Murfandturf

jbow03 said:


> Well, I took a pretty good looking lawn and started to make a mess:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used the blower method to collect the cores, much better than raking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front is leveled off and I've started putting the water to it! I've got to admit, I'm a little worried but I've seen enough of the folks on this forum go from a beach like this to a nice level yard that I've got faith!
> 
> Keep your finger crossed!


Looks awesome!! Nice work! That looks like a Texas house if I've ever seen one. Where are you based?


----------



## stevenjmclark

Spent some time hand picking a little bit of poa out back and scalped the whole yard. This will be my first full season after joining the forum last fall and reading more than I care to admit. Simply put, the green up is making me antsy! I do have a couple of low spots in the front yard (2.5"-3") and need to get those level with the rest of the yard. Any advice? I know centipede grows slow (want to renovate to bermuda next year) and was wondering how it would handle the sand.


----------



## jbow03

And then day 2.





That was some WORK!

If this doesn't work, I'm in big trouble!


----------



## Two9tene

jbow03 said:


> And then day 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was some WORK!
> 
> If this doesn't work, I'm in big trouble!


Nice! It will take a couple of yearly applications to get it right.


----------



## jbow03

Thanks for the feedback!

@Murfandturf we are just west of Katy in the Houston area.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Yesterday accomplished more with the fence. Home Depot delivered the 2 x 4 and I went to work.


----------



## dallas_cajun12

nothing but watching my rye grow and unable to mow it here in north Dallas. rain is killing me


----------



## LBK_419

Scalped her down... getting ready for sand next week.


----------



## LBK_419

CenlaLowell said:


> Yesterday accomplished more with the fence. Home Depot delivered the 2 x 4 and I went to work.


Looking good!


----------



## CenlaLowell

LBK_419 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday accomplished more with the fence. Home Depot delivered the 2 x 4 and I went to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good!
Click to expand...

Thanks man. I couldn't do a whole bunch today rain started.


----------



## Jameshtx

Man..I wish there was an easier way to level St Aug. I got a bunch of low spots and uneven areas I want leveled but can't rake it in like you can with Bermuda


----------



## erdons

The weed pressure from all my neighbors has kicked my butt this year. Haven't been able to drop any herbicides because of rain. Looks clear today so I will probably drop a cocktail or Celcius, MSMA and sedgehammer.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Jameshtx said:


> Man..I wish there was an easier way to level St Aug. I got a bunch of low spots and uneven areas I want leveled but can't rake it in like you can with Bermuda


I just use a drag mat. I still got plenty of low spots though.


----------



## MoeBermuda

Scalped down to .3" with my new to me JD 220. Finally got a day in the high 70's and I'm ready for the full green up.


----------



## bmw

Spread my spring grub treatment:Scott's GrubEx....and then sprayed some Lawnstar Liquid Aeration. It's raining it all in now


----------



## CenlaLowell

Friday I cut the tops of the 4x4
Saturday i finished one side of the fence


I hope to finish the pickets tomorrow cross fingers.


----------



## lilslugger

Snuck a mow in and spread Greentrx during a brief break in the rain. Can't wait for full green up!


----------



## jredwards4

Edged and mulched. 12 yards wasn't quite enough.


----------



## BUbbaSwine

Sharpen mower blades, changed oil and mowed for the first time this year. Didn't scalp as my lawn is less than a year old and still very bumpy. Did take about 1/2" off the top...also started clearing out mulch beds, I hate pine needles and that's common here. Ordered 5cyds of large pine nuggets along with polymer edging to corral the nuggets...


----------



## EOppie

CenlaLowell said:


> Friday I cut the tops of the 4x4
> Saturday i finished one side of the fence


Looking great!


----------



## Txmx583

Got my first mow in of the year!!! Was also the first mow since replacing my reel with a new one... And I bent a blade 10 mins into the mow!!!! FML... was able to grind it down with a dremel and it seems to work fine now. Yard is coming along, and the Cetainty I sprayed is killing the POA off.


----------



## kc8qpu092200

This is going to be my first full season of working on my lawn. This year will be the second full season that my lawn has been established. Today I borrowed my neighbors Honda push mower with bagger and cut my lawn as low as I could. Ended up with 9- 38 gallon bags or thatch and clippings. The grass is just starting to show signs of green. In the next week and a half I'm having some top dressing being delivered from Super Sod. Hopefully in a few weeks we can address our Walking Dead plants in front of our house.


----------



## CenlaLowell

EOppie said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friday I cut the tops of the 4x4
> Saturday i finished one side of the fence
> 
> 
> 
> Looking great!
Click to expand...

Thanks man it's definitely hard work


----------



## RayTL

Scalpage!!


----------



## Slim 1938

Txmx583 said:


> Got my first mow in of the year!!! Was also the first mow since replacing my reel with a new one... And I bent a blade 10 mins into the mow!!!! FML... was able to grind it down with a dremel and it seems to work fine now. Yard is coming along, and the Cetainty I sprayed is killing the POA off.


Looking good man. What is the big tree? Im wanting to add some more trees to my landscape. I have a red oak, texas ash and 10 eastern red cedars.


----------



## Txmx583

Slim 1938 said:


> Txmx583 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my first mow in of the year!!! Was also the first mow since replacing my reel with a new one... And I bent a blade 10 mins into the mow!!!! FML... was able to grind it down with a dremel and it seems to work fine now. Yard is coming along, and the Cetainty I sprayed is killing the POA off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good man. What is the big tree? Im wanting to add some more trees to my landscape. I have a red oak, texas ash and 10 eastern red cedars.
Click to expand...

The big one is a life oak. It's been a great tree so far and is growing fast! Makes nice shade and the leaves are small which is nice for clean up. Also it doesn't lose a ton of leaves and keeps them all until spring.


----------



## Slim 1938

Txmx583 said:


> Slim 1938 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Txmx583 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my first mow in of the year!!! Was also the first mow since replacing my reel with a new one... And I bent a blade 10 mins into the mow!!!! FML... was able to grind it down with a dremel and it seems to work fine now. Yard is coming along, and the Cetainty I sprayed is killing the POA off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good man. What is the big tree? Im wanting to add some more trees to my landscape. I have a red oak, texas ash and 10 eastern red cedars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The big one is a life oak. It's been a great tree so far and is growing fast! Makes nice shade and the leaves are small which is nice for clean up. Also it doesn't lose a ton of leaves and keeps them all until spring.
Click to expand...

Cool. I figured it was a live oak. Thanks


----------



## erdons

Sprayed a cocktail of Celcius WG, MSMA and Sedgehammer. Those weeds don't stand a chance!


----------



## Jacob_S

Another mow, seeing seed heads, I think it wont be long before I'm busting out the PGR. 
Also Louisiana is under shelter in place as of tomorrow, so will be working from home, easier to increase mowing frequency.


----------



## cglarsen

Scalped to 5/16 inch. 
Aggressively power raked two directions.
Drag mat to smooth. 
Microtopography eliminated. :thumbup:


----------



## Two9tene

Nother Charity Mow and threw down last of the Carbon-X I had!


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Got a good mow in and threw down some Andersons 24-0-8 @ .5lb/1k. I'll throw down another .5lb in about 2 weeks to get things going and taper down a bit.


----------



## jasonbraswell

Rotary mow 1". Planted some flowers in the landscape


----------



## EricInGA

-Took er down to .3" with my new (to me) 21 Flex.

-Refreshed last falls pine straw delivery with the extra bales I hoarded all winter.

-Wife planted a bunch of flowers on the porch.

-New porch furniture.

-Stuck some solar LED's.

Going to maintain .5" throughout the season.


----------



## CenlaLowell

A little late but yesterday my job looked like this


----------



## Darth_V8r

Busy weekend. Took down two gumball trees, first mowing of the new season, sprayed a cocktail of Blindside, 24D, and heavy bifenthrin, put down some Procare - Lowe's generic version of Milo - mainly just for some organic matter, Threw fresh sand and some Tif seed mixed in on the dead spots where more St Augustine died back. Grass is still dormant. Next spraying will celcius mixed with sethoxydim to try to kill of that damned dallisgrass.

Still need to change the oil and blades on the mower, but i had to put all the effort into the chainsaw this time.


----------



## JRS 9572

@kc8qpu092200 The level mix from Super Sod is awesome stuff. But they sure are proud of it price wise.

I've put down 8 super sacks per year for 2 years since buying the house in 05.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Cleaned up all the pieces of wood I had from cutting boards and stuff. Next up building a gate which will be a undertaking for me.


----------



## kc8qpu092200

@JRS 572 I bought it at our home and garden show up here. Although I see they really didn't give me much of a deal on it.


----------



## balistek

bought a new zero turn mower. It helps me follow the 1/3rd rule . I plan on doing a test tank mix of OTC lawn herbicide- i think it is trimec, with quicksilver, and feature. If it works out. I plan to cut again, then apply. I have minimal weed pressure in the front this year. Just some dollarweeds, sedges, and i think spurge. I have celsuis, but something tells me to save that for later. Don't want to misuse my yearly allocations when I can use an alternative.


----------



## boots4321

Trimmed the overseed. Added FAS & PGR. Put out the flags.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Mowed this afternoon.

Filling in nice after sand.

Put down Talstar and Pennant Magnum and some 0-0-2 Micro green Sunday.

I have been putting down .5#N weekly of 46-0-0 as well. Going to try for 2#N this season as my last 2 soil test still show I am deficient.


----------



## cutigers08

Built a cover for my gas meter, planted flowers, put down 4 yards of mulch, installed sod in the mud pit left by my drainage project and put out some fert and lime. This weekend kicked my butt!


----------



## jbow03

From this:


To this:


In 7 days.

The grass that's sticking through is getting a little long:


Any thoughts on how long to wait until first mow? Rotary or Reel? HOC?

First time to level, still nervous that this sand settles in!


----------



## wardconnor

jbow03 said:


> From this:
> 
> To this:
> 
> First time to level, still nervous that this sand settles in!


Awesome work. That is quite the difference in only seven days. No need to be nervous about the sand. It will be gone before you know it and at that point you will be asking yourself or others just how soon you can do it again. Topdressing with sand is highly addictive. The first round makes such a big difference and it just gets better and better with each round.


----------



## jbow03

wardconnor said:


> jbow03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From this:
> 
> To this:
> 
> First time to level, still nervous that this sand settles in!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome work. That is quite the difference in only seven days. No need to be nervous about the sand. It will be gone before you know it and at that point you will be asking yourself or others just how soon you can do it again. Topdressing with sand is highly addictive. The first round makes such a big difference and it just gets better and better with each round.
Click to expand...

@wardconnor funny you replied to the post, you're the cause of ALL of this sand! :lol:

Any thoughts on the timing and height of next cut? I noticed in one of your videos you went 1 week after the topdress but mentioned the rotary picked up lots of sand and stopped. Just curious.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Built a frame for my gate


Sprayed the yard with Rightline etho , lawnstar surfactant, turfmark, and atrazine. Overall it was a pretty good day


----------



## Two9tene

Cut then Aerated and then Cut again and threw down some Milo!


----------



## cutigers08

wardconnor said:


> jbow03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From this:
> 
> To this:
> 
> First time to level, still nervous that this sand settles in!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome work. That is quite the difference in only seven days. No need to be nervous about the sand. It will be gone before you know it and at that point you will be asking yourself or others just how soon you can do it again. Topdressing with sand is highly addictive. The first round makes such a big difference and it just gets better and better with each round.
Click to expand...

I am about to undertake the same project. I am dreading the work but cannot wait for the results! Great work.


----------



## wardconnor

jbow03 said:


> @wardconnor funny you replied to the post, you're the cause of ALL of this sand! :lol:
> 
> Any thoughts on the timing and height of next cut? I noticed in one of your videos you went 1 week after the topdress but mentioned the rotary picked up lots of sand and stopped. Just curious.


no need to stress at all about it. I would wait a week or 2 or maybe even 3. You will be itching to mow it and you will know when the time is right. I would start with the rotary as I did just to test the waters. I would hate to see the sand kill a reel if you have one.

Sand is so awesome for leveling. I think I may do it this spring if I can get my lawn to thicken up a bit more.


----------



## Ren

Today, i will watch a chicken kick mulch from my planter into my yard from my security cams i have hooked up to my office computer...


----------



## CenlaLowell

Gate ate my lunch, not as leveled as I would like but I'm not going back  


Next going in my flower beds for clean up


----------



## Redtwin

I know it's one of the older cultivars but I really love my Tifway 419. It just responds quickly to input. I mowed today at .3". It's coming through the sand nicely with this warm sunny Florida weather.


----------



## Cajun71163

I spent my Quarantine in my yard all day yesterday and today. First ever Reel cut with the Jacobsen. Have a slight poa annua problem in the back yard. Treated with Monument and lightly treated the broadleaf with TRIMEC Southern. With all the rain I decided to put another treatment of 19-0-7 pre-emerg. This Celebration is 10 months old. Planning on leveling front in late April.


----------



## Redtwin

@Cajun71163, it's greening up nicely. What are you planting it the box gardens?


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Sharpened up the edges of my mulch beds today.

I really hate this rubber mulch. It's hard to keep clean. With traditional mulch after you trim bushes and get clippings in your beds you can just cover it with more mulch. Haven't found a good way to clean this yet.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Finally finally got the city to come out and fix this. This drain box had a hole in the side and washing out the dirt. They dug it out filled it with cement on the outside and also patch the hole with cement on the inside then topped it off with clay. Hopefully this fixes it


----------



## Two9tene

MeanDean said:


> Sharpened up the edges of my mulch beds today.
> 
> I really hate this rubber mulch. It's hard to keep clean. With traditional mulch after you trim bushes and get clippings in your beds you can just cover it with more mulch. Haven't found a good way to clean this yet.


Nice! That's coming up soon for me as well. Phase II of Spring Up 2020!

Came out clean! Can't beat a nice clean live edge!


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Two9tene said:


> MeanDean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharpened up the edges of my mulch beds today.
> 
> I really hate this rubber mulch. It's hard to keep clean. With traditional mulch after you trim bushes and get clippings in your beds you can just cover it with more mulch. Haven't found a good way to clean this yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! That's coming up soon for me as well. Phase II of Spring Up 2020!
> 
> Came out clean! Can't beat a nice clean live edge!
Click to expand...

Thank you, sir. I ditched my pavers last year and went with a natural edge. Looks great with reel mowed Bermuda that's nice and green.

I wonder how rotary power scissors would work with keeping these edges nice and clean.


----------



## Two9tene

MeanDean said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeanDean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharpened up the edges of my mulch beds today.
> 
> I really hate this rubber mulch. It's hard to keep clean. With traditional mulch after you trim bushes and get clippings in your beds you can just cover it with more mulch. Haven't found a good way to clean this yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! That's coming up soon for me as well. Phase II of Spring Up 2020!
> 
> Came out clean! Can't beat a nice clean live edge!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, sir. I ditched my pavers last year and went with a natural edge. Looks great with reel mowed Bermuda that's nice and green.
> 
> I wonder how rotary power scissors would work with keeping these edges nice and clean.
Click to expand...

Just got mine 2 weeks ago and it's well worth it! Cleans it up real nice.


----------



## cr0ntab

The lawn situation has turned around a lot. *It's actually green!* :bandit: :banana: :dancenana: :thumbsup: :shout:

Today I spot sprayed for some weeds and pulled quite a bit of Poa by hand.

Then I realized that the Certainty I have in stock is labeled for Poa so I'll mix up a batch and spot spray that tomorrow - what the heck.





This one is by far my favorite shot - if you look back in my posts (https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=235312#p235312) you will see that this area was completely dormant a month ago.



There is one area in the back towards the pomegranate tree that is *LOVING* life. It's so thick and full back there it's amazing.



Cutting with the manually reel back there is actually semi-tough :bd:

I want the whole lawn looking and feeling like that!

I sent off for 3 soil tests today to compare results since the last round seemed to be iffy.

Waypoint Analytical
Spectrum Analytics
Soil Savvy - My friend gave me this one so it was "free", but don't plan on using them long term.

I'm itching to throw down some fertilizer but I haven't decided what to go with. More coming on that topic.


----------



## Two9tene

Quick cut early this morning to knock off the dew and clean her up a bit. Got about 85-90% green up almost time for the first T-nex app. Gonna spruce up the live edges later today and clean out the beds!


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Two9tene said:


> Quick cut early this morning to knock off the dew and clean her up a bit. Got about 85-90% green up almost time for the first T-nex app. Gonna spruce up the live edges later today and clean out the beds!


Looks great! Are you edging your driveway/walkways with the rotary power scissors? How's the blade hold up against that?


----------



## kc8qpu092200

It's about to get real tomorrow!


----------



## RDZed

Mulched the back yard river bank. TTTF is looking awesome...


Pulled some boxwoods out of the front yard and trimmed up some Hollies and Barberries.


----------



## erdons

Gave it a mow at 1/2 inch and then decided to mess around and mow in a putting green at 1/8.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, edged, and trimmed. 


Heres to a good season :thumbup:


----------



## Two9tene

erdons said:


> Gave it a mow at 1/2 inch and then decided to mess around and mow in a putting green at 1/8.


Spring fever is real! And in full affect! Nice! I wish the wife would allow me to do something like this! Haha! Looks good!!


----------



## erdons

Two9tene said:


> erdons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave it a mow at 1/2 inch and then decided to mess around and mow in a putting green at 1/8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring fever is real! And in full affect! Nice! I wish the wife would allow me to do something like this! Haha! Looks good!!
Click to expand...

She didn't let me, I just purposely forgot to ask 🤣


----------



## BUbbaSwine

Put out 4cy of pine nuggets in landscape. Had to get rid of the dang pine needles.


----------



## Two9tene

erdons said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erdons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave it a mow at 1/2 inch and then decided to mess around and mow in a putting green at 1/8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring fever is real! And in full affect! Nice! I wish the wife would allow me to do something like this! Haha! Looks good!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn't let me, I just purposely forgot to ask 🤣
Click to expand...

It's better to ask for forgiveness than permission I guess! Lmao


----------



## cutigers08

Relocated a privet and some other schrub, planted a camellia. Picked up another yard of mulch and raked all the pine needles and junk off the front yard. Enjoying some cold refreshing beverages now


----------



## testwerke

Dethatching


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Tackled all 26k today and I'm beat. Scalped and bagged, dethatched, raked and then ran a rotary bagger over it x 2 ways. Gonna put down some granular Prodiamine and then fertilize in 2 weeks. Keeping my fingers crossed that this jumpstarts the growth and adds some density.


----------



## Redtwin

I had to repair a damaged pipe in my sprinkler system.







Won't even be able to tell in two weeks.


----------



## 985arrowhead

So I was really excited about the nomination for the LOTM last year so I am gonna try to keep a great journal this year.

I got up early this morning and did a few apps.

I started with my second app of the NExt products adding both RGS and Humic 12 to the brew with some Air8. I added some FEature and PPZ 41.8 (starting prevent Fungi program). I uploaded all this to my GreenKeeper app for tracking and wrote it all down in my lawn journal.

I then watered everything in this morning before the family was even awake.

Pics:

Back Yard:
So, my back yard is so ugly from all the dog stains that this year as mentioned I started cutting with the Honda Rotary in the back. Started on the lowest setting then went up a notch on the front wheels only and have been maintaining that HOC. I have no idea what it is but it is somewhere I venture a guess b/w 1-1.5 inches. I am hoping the grass with the heat stress and pee can tolerate it better longer and not get so many stains/dead spots. It has recovered a lot since last year but I still get the occasional spot and the rest a filling in nicely. I am also trying to let her out more so she isn't so full and concentrated plus walking and letting her burn the green spaces! (Since they don't ever cut them, who cares!)



Front Yard:
The sand is settling in nicely and my HOC is .6. Still a few spots that are pretty heavy on sand but just show how unloved the lawn is! If you look at last years journal you know I sanded quite a bit as well.



Back Yard Fence:
This area is Celebration on the fence line until the corner of the patio and the main cultivar is 419 in the rest of the yard. This was my side yard project to the left of my house from last years journal. It is thriving and thickening up since being laid late last summer. The artist is my son! Part of his home school religion project!



Right Side Yard:
So this side yard was just laid with Celebration sod about 2 weeks ago. It is still getting a foot hold but I am hoping as with the left side yard that this one can tolerate the shade and thrive as well. This side certainly gets more sun than the other so I am very optimistic. I don't know if I can reel mow it low though! The azaleas are beautiful and have a ton of new growth. A lot of horticultural oil and 13-13-13 have been doing all my shrubs wonders.



Front Yard:
I have been fighting Mealy bugs on my sky pencils and am hoping to have them thriving by the end of spring! Those little bastards just keep coming back. Hence all the horticultural oil apps. Next is a Ferti-lome tree and shrub drench. Ordered yesterday but is Imidacloprid, 1-[(6-Chloro-3-pyridinyl) and I hope to have it next week. Until them will just keep hosing them off.



Back Patio:
So This area has been a lot of different things but finally decided to go with some dwarf Mondo Grass. I am hoping that once it roots and really takes hold the dog can run through it without destroying it. She has everything else there.

The pots with Banana plant and the hibiscus by the fountain were pruned and seem to be doing well. I am waiting for some blooms.





Thanks for checking out my journal.


----------



## CenlaLowell

This area here I killed off in November. 


One application is all it took of glysophate and Esplanade ez. Today I fertilizer just on the outside of it to promote fast growth.


----------



## MoeBermuda

Just a quick charity mow. Trying to decide if .4 is too low. I thought it would be greener.


----------



## erdons

Did some leveling with sand on my putting green.


----------



## kc8qpu092200

Started at 7:10 this morning. Cleaned up the rest of the plugs from aerating, then started dumping my sand/soil mix. Finally finished around 2p.m. Also put down some 17-17-17 fertilizer. Then watered. Not even close to perfect but I am excited to see how this first round will turn out.


----------



## Two9tene

Threw down some diamonds, haven't done in a long time! Not too bad I think.













Cleaned up the rocks and edges on the west side island:













And finally, Installed the 2020 TLF Giveaway Eley Reel!

Took about 15-20 minutes to install super easy and straight forward instructions! Thanks again TLF Team!!!


----------



## Agent Lazy

Pulled out a couple of shrubs and pruned some trees. Then used a pull behind dethatcher. It worked ok. Got to get the minions to rake it all up in the morning. 
The farm Jack works wonders on shrubs.


----------



## MidloMillers2012

Still not all the way awake here yet but scalped at 5/8" a week ago. Raised up to 1" where I hope to stay for the season and gave her a trim today. Exciting to see some green flying off the reel!


----------



## testwerke

Pulled up several stumps and then dethatched the front.


----------



## Agent Lazy

Some of my shrub removal and tree pruning


----------



## Hadendm

First mow with the new to me GM1000. HOC set at 3/4" but want to go lower. Cut down about 15 trees this fall to reduce shade. Watching these areas fill in from last years leveling job.


----------



## Cajun71163

Redtwin said:


> @Cajun71163, it's greening up nicely. What are you planting it the box gardens?


It was all vegetables but this year it's just flowers. Trying my hand at Dahlias.


----------



## BermudaBoy

Just finishing power raking my back but as I looked at my surrounding yards I'm thankful for all of the pre-m tips I've soaked up the past year since joining. My yard is surrounded by Poa farms but I've managed to stay weed free.


----------



## cutigers08

Mowed at .625 and edged. Put down some fungicide and sprayed the shrubs and trees with mosquito spray. Looking pretty decent for late March. Hopefully tackle leveling in the next 3-4 weeks bc it needs it BAD!


----------



## Two9tene

Feeling funny!


----------



## Darrell_KC

I started to notice some green yukon peeking up through the dormant grass, so I went ahead with another low cut to pick up any more debris and trim down the poa that sprang up. I did notice 2 dandilions that managed to get going even after doing a pre-em earlier in the month.

I did toss down some starter fertilizer to give the lawn a balanced feeding as it's coming out of dormancy. A week ago I was starting to get concerned since I wasn't seeing any growth at all, but today I am encouraged again. My lawn still looks bad comparrd to everyone else's fescue/bg mix lawns, but I should be catching up quickly over the next month.


----------



## anthonybilotta

Gave her a quick trim, greening up nicely


----------



## anthonybilotta

Two9tene said:


> Feeling funny!


I'll give you 15 for the roll !


----------



## bmadams

First mow of the year with the reel mower. 5/8" HOC going 3/8" next mow


----------



## Murfandturf

Greening and thickening up what seems like almost everyday. Will be flagging all irrigation tomorrow and aerating on Tuesday. Then time for some sand 🙃


----------



## tcorbitt20

Mowed it for the first time. Took about an hour and a half. Maybe I can cut that down some once I get it smoothed out.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

Mowed, edged and applied a low dose of Extreme Blend. The mosquitoes are size of cats this year so I also applied Bioadvance Complete insect killer.


----------



## chadh

bmadams said:


> First mow of the year with the reel mower. 5/8" HOC going 3/8" next mow


Here i was thinking i was the only one in Elmore county with a Greensmower.


----------



## testwerke

Finished dethatching!


----------



## Darth_V8r

Took two more gumball trees out. Next step will be to put in some cedars and/or leyland cypress trees to replace them.


----------



## FATC1TY

Sprayed a line of demarcation between my side yard and the neighbor.


----------



## cutigers08

Enjoyed looking at it after this weekends hard work. Really pleased with how the front and sides are doing considering how bad it was this past July/August. With the warmth and moderate rain it seems like it's making huge strides daily! Back is still a mess but the neighbors cant see that. 
Saturday

Monday


----------



## jdpber

yesterday i fertilized


----------



## bmadams

chadh said:


> bmadams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First mow of the year with the reel mower. 5/8" HOC going 3/8" next mow
> 
> 
> 
> Here i was thinking i was the only one in Elmore county with a Greensmower.
Click to expand...

Good to know a fellow Elmore County resident is going low too! I could use some insight from you probably lol


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

Did some Landscaping today 
Before


After



Still needs a few more adjustments. The 20 bags of lava rock didn't stretch as far as I thought they would.


----------



## EOppie

Still trying to troubleshoot these dead spots in the yard. I am not sure if it is a fungus that killed the areas, and it is waiting to fill back in, or if something else is actually going on.

I applied GrubX last weekend, once again another last-ditch effort in case that is what is causing these spots. Following that, I applied Hydretain via a hose-end sprayer.

This afternoon I did a quick mow and applied Humic 12 and MicroGreene. I was debating on applying Azoxy 50, however, technically I think I need to wait another week as I put down Scotts DiseaseX on the 25. I believe it is a minimum of 14 days between applications of that fungicide, with no more than 3 in a row.

I am hoping that the turf starts to recover soon, I am really at a loss as to what these spots are.

As I sit down to write this, we are finally getting some much-needed rain. Hopefully, it continues for a bit of the night here in Central FL.


----------



## GrassAndWater12

Admired the color 2 days after the iron app. (Centipede)


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

GrassAndWater12 said:


> Admired the color 2 days after the iron app. (Centipede)


It looks great!!


----------



## lvlikeyv

GrassAndWater12 said:


> Admired the color 2 days after the iron app. (Centipede)


I was thinking it was too early to apply iron, but clearly it is not. 
That color looks great!


----------



## Ren

quick buzz cut at 1/2" - soil temp peak at scorching 64.9F


----------



## Rooster

I flung a few pounds of alfalfa pellets into my nurse crop of annual rye in the back.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Double cut, double fat stripes going for the patchwork pattern. Had to take the pic with the sun to my back to see it the best.


----------



## falconsfan

Watched as Level Lawn scalped the entire yard and took the clippings with them. Not cheap but they did in an hour what would have taken me a couple of days and 2 mower blades. Now for some 18-24-12 per my soil test. Threw down 300 pounds of lime last week as well. Reel mower is serviced and ready to go!


----------



## Two9tene

985arrowhead said:


> Double cut, double fat stripes going for the patchwork pattern. Had to take the pic with the sun to my back to see it the best.


Killing it bud! Man that lawn look Phlat!!!


----------



## erdons

3/8 HOC, Fringe at 7/16, will maintain the rest at 1/2.


----------



## cosgrc

Dethatched. Now to mow in the morning.


----------



## mre_man_76

GrassAndWater12 said:


> Admired the color 2 days after the iron app. (Centipede)


You are my new inspiration for centipede!!!

Are you reel mowing?


----------



## TulsaFan

Yesterday, I moved 2 cubic yards of garden soil from the truck to the raised garden with my poly cart. Wife decided on a 2' height raised garden beds. So, I am doing twice the work filling it!


----------



## MidloMillers2012

-


----------



## MidloMillers2012

Mowed at 1" to prep for rain and fert.

Next, possibly murdered my front lawn. 
Applied 21-0-0 with my Earthway 2150. In the process of trying to keep my four-year-old out of the fertilizer and from playing with the spreader, my setting slipped from 15 into the 20s, applying about 1.5N/k instead of my intended .5N/k. I realized my mistake, made the correction for the backyard and irrigated afterwards.

Photos of bermuda on steroids, or burned up bermuda to follow...Ugh...


----------



## GrassAndWater12

mre_man_76 said:


> GrassAndWater12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Admired the color 2 days after the iron app. (Centipede)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are my new inspiration for centipede!!!
> 
> Are you reel mowing?
Click to expand...

Thanks for the compliments everyone. No I'm not reel mowing, but I would love to if I could ever convince the wife I "need one". I scalped and bagged on the first mow and this was after the 2nd cut and then two days later the iron app. I used Southern AG Iron mixed at 8oz per 2 gallons per 1k sq ft in order to drench the soil and achieve foliar.


----------



## cutigers08

MidloMillers2012 said:


> Mowed at 1" to prep for rain and fert.
> 
> Next, possibly murdered my front lawn.
> Applied 21-0-0 with my Earthway 2150. In the process of trying to keep my four-year-old out of the fertilizer and from playing with the spreader, my setting slipped from 15 into the 20s, applying about 1.5N/k instead of my intended .5N/k. I realized my mistake, made the correction for the backyard and irrigated afterwards.
> 
> Photos of bermuda on steroids, or burned up bermuda to follow...Ugh...


Doubt you will burn it long as it gets water. Now it may eat your children and pets! Get ready to mow your *** off! I just picked up a bag of 28-0-3 and 5-0-20 and am planning on 2 applications 2 weeks apart at 1#N/k before leveling and I am dreading the amount of mowing it is going to take before the level as I am already mowing every 3 days.


----------



## daviddsims

GrassAndWater12 said:


> mre_man_76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GrassAndWater12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Admired the color 2 days after the iron app. (Centipede)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are my new inspiration for centipede!!!
> 
> Are you reel mowing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the compliments everyone. No I'm not reel mowing, but I would love to if I could ever convince the wife I "need one". I scalped and bagged on the first mow and this was after the 2nd cut and then two days later the iron app. I used Southern AG Iron mixed at 8oz per 2 gallons per 1k sq ft in order to drench the soil and achieve foliar.
Click to expand...

What height do you maintain your centipede at @GrassAndWater12


----------



## Barkerbp88

Threw out 14 yards of mulch yesterday. Worked up the courage today to crawl out of bed and finish scalping and bagging the front lawn. Still not sure if it was a great idea. I'm not sure if my back is sore from all the mulch or all the beers. I can tell I'm no spring chicken anymore. Just add that to the list of things to not do again.


----------



## harold56

Watched the LCO core aerate, then pulled plugs from the Seashore Paspalum test plot and placed them out in other places in the yard to begin the spreading process. Now just waiting on the rains to come.


----------



## GrassAndWater12

daviddsims said:


> GrassAndWater12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mre_man_76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are my new inspiration for centipede!!!
> 
> Are you reel mowing?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliments everyone. No I'm not reel mowing, but I would love to if I could ever convince the wife I "need one". I scalped and bagged on the first mow and this was after the 2nd cut and then two days later the iron app. I used Southern AG Iron mixed at 8oz per 2 gallons per 1k sq ft in order to drench the soil and achieve foliar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What height do you maintain your centipede at @GrassAndWater12
Click to expand...

Right now between the first and 2nd notch of a push mower (JD JS28 nothing fancy) roughly 1.5 inches but 2.5 in July/Aug. Any lower looks even better but scalps in a few places. Planning on leveling soon.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, trimmed, and edged. Now on to my job.


----------



## bmw

@GrassAndWater12 impressive for Centipede! Would be interested to hear your plan this year and products you apply and when. Good to see some Centipede on here. I am keeping mine at 2" year-round. I would go lower but I have some shade issues. I may increase in July-Aug to 2.5" as well.


----------



## mre_man_76

bmw said:


> @GrassAndWater12 impressive for Centipede! Would be interested to hear your plan this year and products you apply and when. Good to see some Centipede on here. I am keeping mine at 2" year-round. I would go lower but I have some shade issues. I may increase in July-Aug to 2.5" as well.


@bmw Please explain how shade issues results to having to cut higher.


----------



## RayTL

Enjoyed the mow today


----------



## bmw

mre_man_76 said:


> bmw said:
> 
> 
> 
> @GrassAndWater12 impressive for Centipede! Would be interested to hear your plan this year and products you apply and when. Good to see some Centipede on here. I am keeping mine at 2" year-round. I would go lower but I have some shade issues. I may increase in July-Aug to 2.5" as well.
> 
> 
> 
> @bmw Please explain how shade issues results to having to cut higher.
Click to expand...

@mre_man_76 I've just read about it from several sources.. just that it provides more of a chance for the grass to thrive with less sunlight. Increases photosynthesis capability in poorly lit areas. This is a snip from Walterreeves.com. He has some good info on various grass types.

"MOW HIGHER Grass in the shade should be cut approximately 1/2 to 1 inch higher than the grass growing in full sunlight. This will allow more leaf area to intercept the limited amount of sunlight. Avoid scalping turf in the spring. Decline of turf in shade often begins after a single episode of scalping."


----------



## jakemauldin

Leveled some washouts. Gave it a nice cut so I can overseed soon!


----------



## mre_man_76

bmw said:


> mre_man_76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bmw said:
> 
> 
> 
> @GrassAndWater12 impressive for Centipede! Would be interested to hear your plan this year and products you apply and when. Good to see some Centipede on here. I am keeping mine at 2" year-round. I would go lower but I have some shade issues. I may increase in July-Aug to 2.5" as well.
> 
> 
> 
> @bmw Please explain how shade issues results to having to cut higher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @mre_man_76 I've just read about it from several sources.. just that it provides more of a chance for the grass to thrive with less sunlight. Increases photosynthesis capability in poorly lit areas. This is a snip from Walterreeves.com. He has some good info on various grass types.
> 
> "MOW HIGHER Grass in the shade should be cut approximately 1/2 to 1 inch higher than the grass growing in full sunlight. This will allow more leaf area to intercept the limited amount of sunlight. Avoid scalping turf in the spring. Decline of turf in shade often begins after a single episode of scalping."
Click to expand...

After reading that I see how that makes sense.


----------



## TonyC

My Zoysia is creeping into the beds, so it was time to recut the live edge. I used the pieces I cut out to fill in some spots in the backyard. If I get some good growth from those pieces, I'll do a write-up on that process. You can see the dirt screen on the cart. It makes a great work table and let's the dirt fall into the cart and the rocks are easily removed.



Testing out the sprinklers resulted in an unwanted fountain. Repaired, and photo taken for future reference.


----------



## thegrassisgreener

I got the yard leveled and made a sweet video documenting the process. Now we have a week of heavy rain. Hope the sand stays put! 
https://youtu.be/0M8xmvlFDvE


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed Axozystrobin and RGS over the lawn. Sitting back chilling for the rest of the day


----------



## Two9tene

jakemauldin said:


> Leveled some washouts. Gave it a nice cut so I can overseed soon!


Brother that lawn is coming along great! It has come a long ways for sure! Looks good!!!


----------



## 985arrowhead

Enjoyed the mow.



Then I spent the afternoon in the back yard.


----------



## GrassAndWater12

bmw said:


> @GrassAndWater12 impressive for Centipede! Would be interested to hear your plan this year and products you apply and when. Good to see some Centipede on here. I am keeping mine at 2" year-round. I would go lower but I have some shade issues. I may increase in July-Aug to 2.5" as well.


Just sent you a PM.


----------



## erdons

Mowed the green again, trying to push lateral growth.


----------



## ionicatoms

Spot sprayed weeds with Image Southern Lawn Weed killer at a rate of 4oz per gallon. I used a surfactant.

Miraculously didn't get the marker spray on my hands.

This lawn is St. Augustine with a Bermuda invasion.


----------



## Redtwin

Mowed at .3". The PGR has kicked in quickly. I was barely cutting anything after 3 days of not mowing. My mole cricket damage is healing nicely.


----------



## jakemauldin

I did a quick drone video to really show the progress. It seems better than pictures. It gives a better perspective. 
https://youtu.be/iUxSI1tmJas


----------



## jakemauldin

Two9tene said:


> jakemauldin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leveled some washouts. Gave it a nice cut so I can overseed soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother that lawn is coming along great! It has come a long ways for sure! Looks good!!!
Click to expand...

Thank you, the wife has gotten on board after seeing how pretty the place can be and seeing how much time I spend on here reading and trying to improve the property


----------



## Jacob_S

985arrowhead said:


> Enjoyed the mow.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I spent the afternoon in the back yard.


Have yet to fire up my burner this year, I need to remedy that, I've seen $1.99lb live over this way


----------



## 985arrowhead

Jacob_S said:


> 985arrowhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoyed the mow.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I spent the afternoon in the back yard.
> 
> 
> 
> Have yet to fire up my burner this year, I need to remedy that, I've seen $1.99lb live over this way
Click to expand...

Been boiling the last 3 weekends! A little small yesterday but went from $2.99 down to $1.99 the last 2 weekends......


----------



## 985arrowhead

Put down my fist app of CarbonX @ 1#N/k.

I am gonna try to update weekly with the color and growth and plan on cutting every other day.

I started this season (late Feb.) with a 1#N/k per week of 46-0-0 to start the season. Over the last month or 5 weeks basically and it responded well. I wanted to use that up as it was left over from last season.

I used CarbonX last year as well but really liked the idea of immeadiate release, the gratification of knowing I was putting it down every week to meet my goal of 2#N/k.

Anybody think it would be a bad idea to put down the CarbonX at 2#N/k?

Other than $$$$? I bought 135# (3x45#) this year. I am putting down about 20# per app so I have 6 months worth at 1# rate.


----------



## Two9tene

Quick cut late this afternoon. Had a cold front come through think it might have stunted the growth a little bit! But oh well! Almost all filled in!


----------



## CenlaLowell

Worked on another gate, disassemble and assemble. Plus did this


----------



## A to Zoysia

I shot a video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmcschnnhB8


----------



## brianuab

Put some MKP and FEature on the Bermuda (front only)


----------



## Two9tene

brianuab said:


> Put some MKP and FEature on the Bermuda (front only)


Noice!😄 I love the Night Shot! If I didn't know any better I would say you live next to Ryan Knor!


----------



## cglarsen

Killin'


----------



## CenlaLowell

cglarsen said:


> Killin'


Beautiful man.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Did a bunch of cleaning up and putting tools back from my fence install. Next o turned the drag mat frame 90 degrees to see how much better this year's sand lay is.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Mowed, weed eated, threw out some milorganite, and sprayed RGS. Thinking I may need to dethatch the lawn soon. A lot of dead material from last year since I could only scalp to 1".


----------



## SWB

Breakfast on the patio then put down the first round of gly in preparation of my renovation next month.


----------



## jbow03

wardconnor said:


> jbow03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @wardconnor funny you replied to the post, you're the cause of ALL of this sand! :lol:
> 
> Any thoughts on the timing and height of next cut? I noticed in one of your videos you went 1 week after the topdress but mentioned the rotary picked up lots of sand and stopped. Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> no need to stress at all about it. I would wait a week or 2 or maybe even 3. You will be itching to mow it and you will know when the time is right. I would start with the rotary as I did just to test the waters. I would hate to see the sand kill a reel if you have one.
> 
> Sand is so awesome for leveling. I think I may do it this spring if I can get my lawn to thicken up a bit more.
Click to expand...

Week 2 Progress:





Added a side flowerbed:


And landscape rocks to the back fence line. Tired of fighting the poor sunlight due to the fence. Will build planter boxes for this strip.



Doing all I can to not let it grow and not mow!


----------



## mre_man_76

cglarsen said:


> Killin'


Killin it indeed!!!!


----------



## BermudaBoy

I didn't do anything today except a little watering but I did buy my lawn a new toy to get through the quarantine.


----------



## Thisguy

Striped


----------



## Two9tene

Thisguy said:


> Striped


Noice!!!


----------



## cutigers08

Gave the front a d sides a quick mow job and set up my poor man's sprinklers. Beyond ready to get my level project knocked out.


----------



## Two9tene

I just looked at it after a long day!


----------



## ILoveGrits

SWB said:


> Breakfast on the patio then put down the first round of gly in preparation of my renovation next month.


Privacy hedges by the pool looking good :thumbup:


----------



## SWB

ILoveGrits said:


> SWB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast on the patio then put down the first round of gly in preparation of my renovation next month.
> 
> 
> 
> Privacy hedges by the pool looking good :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks....those Hollies took several years to get that high and even from one end to the other. Bad soil maybe....I dumped Hollie-tone on them for years.


----------



## Two9tene

Observed the 1/3 rule and the neighbor hooked me up with some sweet aerial photos! (Pre-cut)


----------



## erdons

Two9tene said:


> Observed the 1/3 rule and the neighbor hooked me up with some sweet aerial photos! (Pre-cut)


How high are you mowing?


----------



## joerob2211

Mulched!


----------



## Two9tene

erdons said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Observed the 1/3 rule and the neighbor hooked me up with some sweet aerial photos! (Pre-cut)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How high are you mowing?
Click to expand...

HOC is .48" (You meant to say how low right? 😂😂😂)


----------



## daganh62

I put 168 plugs into thos area today. I love my new pro plugger.


----------



## HARDatLURK

Cut the st Augustine and laid down some fresh stripes with the greens king 518.


----------



## Two9tene

HARDatLURK said:


> Cut the st Augustine and laid down some fresh stripes with the greens king 518.


Lookin Good! 👍🏼


----------



## GrassAndWater12

bmw said:


> @GrassAndWater12 impressive for Centipede! Would be interested to hear your plan this year and products you apply and when. Good to see some Centipede on here. I am keeping mine at 2" year-round. I would go lower but I have some shade issues. I may increase in July-Aug to 2.5" as well.


Sent you a PM of my lawn care plan.


----------



## EOppie

HARDatLURK said:


> Cut the st Augustine and laid down some fresh stripes with the greens king 518.


Those are great stripes for St. Aug! Nice work!


----------



## EOppie

Quick Mow today and my first full-scale use of the rotary scissors in a mow. The scissors did great at cleaning up my edges, but I did hit into the stucco next to one part of our house and it scraped the hell out of it. I will need to be more careful :lol:

I am still fighting whatever it was/is causing die-off in certain areas. I am actually considering if it may have been compounded by the dry weather we have been having. I checked soil moisture a few times, and it seemed fine, but it does seem to be recovering a bit after about an inch of natural rain we had the other day, supplementing my irrigation.

It has been 2 weeks since my last application of CarbonX, Maganese or Potassium. So I will likely try to get those done this week. I also am 2 weeks out since any fungicide application, so I likely will try to apply Azoxy50 in case I was fighting off a fungus.







Also really happy to see over 12 caterpillars enjoying our milkweed. This is a sure sign that spring is here in Central FL for me.


----------



## TSGarp007

Low budget tree playset installation. Unlike most posts here, doing something that will make the grass worse!


----------



## Bmossin

Got a quick mow in at 5/8 with the new to me 260b. Loving the fat stripes.


----------



## CaptSchark

Had a 40% chance of rain last night.
Rolled the dice and put down fert, no rain, came up short.
I'm glad it wasn't a Vegas bet.


----------



## EOppie

TSGarp007 said:


> Low budget tree playset installation. Unlike most posts here, doing something that will make the grass worse!


It may not be great for the lawn, but it is good for the kiddos and your sanity! How are those green chairs? I have seen them a few times at Sam's and Costco and they look comfy, but not sure if they would be good for a fat guy like me :lol:


----------



## Mister Bill

Thisguy said:


> Striped


A McLane made those stripes? Impressive.


----------



## TSGarp007

EOppie said:


> TSGarp007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Low budget tree playset installation. Unlike most posts here, doing something that will make the grass worse!
> 
> 
> 
> It may not be great for the lawn, but it is good for the kiddos and your sanity! How are those green chairs? I have seen them a few times at Sam's and Costco and they look comfy, but not sure if they would be good for a fat guy like me :lol:
Click to expand...

They are nice. I do wish they would tilt back just a little more, or at least let my head tilt back a little more. But I've found I can relax on it pretty well. There is something nice about slowly swinging about. We've had them for at least 6 years and finally hung them up. I weigh almost 200 lbs, plenty solid for me.


----------



## turfman73

Finally finished scalping the yard, should have done this about 3-4 weeks ago. Due to a busy schedule it took me a few hours each day over a 3 day period and filled 26 bags (39 gallon) of grass.

I have been in this house since 2016 and have "scalped" it the last 2 years but finally got the nerve to go this low. It was tough to go this low and see all brown because the grass was already completely greened up.

The majority is about 1/2", but as you can see in many spots its all the way down to dirt. I am hoping to maintain 3/4" and potentially go up to 1" come July/September.

I plan to level some of the areas that are significantly uneven but dont think I will be able to do a full sand job this year.

I assume several neighbors think I am nuts, but hopefully my lawn will look as good as most of yours in a couple weeks


----------



## Meximusprime

Turfman - In about three weeks they will be asking for advice. Please share some pics when it comes back. I always enjoy seeing pics of celebration yards.


----------



## Meximusprime

I finally did my mulch a couple of days ago. Scalped the yard down to 3/4 back on March 13 so it's coming back really well.


----------



## Two9tene

Meximusprime said:


> I finally did my mulch a couple of days ago. Scalped the yard down to 3/4 back on March 13 so it's coming back really well.


Nice brother! Looks good! Especially those crisp edging lines! I love clean lines!


----------



## Thisguy

Mister Bill said:


> Thisguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Striped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A McLane made those stripes? Impressive.
Click to expand...

Rye overseed and front roller obviously 😁


----------



## LBK_419

Unloaded three truck beds full of garden bed soil. Filled up the flower beds, then planted some vegetable seeds in pots (I'm late this year). Topped of the raised garden beds with soil and put a coat of stain on the playhouse/swing. Looking forward to a good night's rest...


----------



## CenlaLowell

I finally fixed that work bench top. I had cut it to fit but it was always in pieces. I finally screwed and glued it together.


----------



## cutigers08

Pulled/cut up a bunch or roots on the surface at the edge of the lawn, relocated some shrubs, and started on a raised bed for a small vegetable garden. Pleased that I caught a thunderstorm to put some water on the lawn. Hopefully get a mow in tomorrow at 7/16" in prep for aerating and leveling on Friday/Saturday. 100% chance of rain Sunday so couldnt have much better timing on the leveling project.


----------



## Ware

Exciting to see all this progress! I'm a little behind on the lawn this year, but have been busy working on a couple other projects. :thumbup:


----------



## Deltahedge

When my septic system was installed last year, they didn't spend much time leveling the ground around the spray heads at all, and the septic sprinklers stick up about 2" above the ground when they're retracted. Because they're always sticking out above ground, the kids have tripped on them, and I've hit at least one with a mower wheel (and maybe another with the actual blade)

Let's just say that today those sprinkler heads were switched out with some purple top Rainbird Maxi-paw sprinklers, buried to ground level. I won't say I did it, because I think you're supposed to be licensed to do this very difficult sprinkler switch. But, it did get done nonetheless. Maybe by a licensed pro, maybe not.


----------



## Murfandturf

The valve box was about 6 inches sunk into the ground making it not fun to mow with my reel mower. Cut the box out and leveled it.


----------



## jakemauldin

Painted the yard blue! Killing off the Rye happened a little later than I wanted but it's done now. 
I also added a little landing for our master bedroom door to keep from tracking in as much debris.


----------



## 985arrowhead

I got out and mowed and cleaned up my edges some.



I had been noticing since I laid the celebration on the side of the house a few weeks back and all the watering that I may be getting a little fungus.

Take a look and tell me what you guys think!
I put down some propiconazole 41.8 a week or so ago (3/28) in a spray app to start a prevent defense. May have been to late so I put down some Azoxy today in a effort to get ahead of whatever the brown stuff is!


----------



## Murfandturf

This is my third mow since aerating and applying fert/gypsum. Coming back better than I thought-it was really stressed a week ago.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, trimmed, and edged. Fertilized with left over Scott's turf builder from last season. Now it's raining YES!!!!


----------



## cutigers08

Cut a live edge in where I have some new mulch, edged, and mowed at 7/16" in prep for leveling. Aerating in the morning and then patiently waiting for SiteOne to deliver my sand so I can get to leveling.


----------



## FATC1TY

Yard is waking up. .55 inch HOC on TifTuf bermuda.


----------



## Two9tene

FATC1TY said:


> Yard is waking up. .55 inch HOC on TifTuf bermuda.


Coming in nice!


----------



## Two9tene

Cut it two ways still at .48" HOC (attempted checkerboard!) and applied first split app of T-Nex PGR and Chelated Iron!


----------



## MoeBermuda

Two9tene said:


> Cut it two ways still at .48" HOC (attempted checkerboard!) and applied first split app of T-Nex PGR and Chelated Iron!


Looking good!


----------



## Two9tene

MoeBermuda said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut it two ways still at .48" HOC (attempted checkerboard!) and applied first split app of T-Nex PGR and Chelated Iron!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good!
Click to expand...

Thanks brotha!


----------



## 985arrowhead

Today I mostly worked in and around the garage.

I finally got around to making a way of hanging my sprayer. Super simple! One screw in a stud, some 550 cordage and 2 bowline knots and two pieces of shock cord to get my DFW wand to stay in the lid.






But now it is out of the way and I can get back into my tool box without a hassle.

I also trimmed my palms and did a drench on the rest of my trees and shrubs! It has really knocked out the mealy bugs that were on my sky pencils and I hope it gets what I think is scale on my palms!

Now........say hello to my little friends.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Played golf in the backyard with my son. Well, he's 18 months old and he watched as I used his set of play clubs.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

985arrowhead said:


> Today I mostly worked in and around the garage.
> 
> I finally got around to making a way of hanging my sprayer. Super simple! One screw in a stud, some 550 cordage and 2 bowline knots and two pieces of shock cord to get my DFW wand to stay in the lid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now it is out of the way and I can get back into my tool box without a hassle.
> 
> I also trimmed my palms and did a drench on the rest of my trees and shrubs! It has really knocked out the mealy bugs that were on my sky pencils and I hope it gets what I think is scar on my palms!
> 
> Now........say hello to my little friends.


Im on The Way. :lol: :lol: You fellas down in the bayou sure know how to cook some crawl fish!


----------



## Redtwin

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> Im on The Way. :lol: :lol: You fellas down in the bayou sure know how to cook some crawl fish!


Pick me up on the way! No fever, no cough here.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

@Redtwin I got you man!


----------



## cutigers08

Started my first leveling project. A couple of thoughts. Leveling is a massive pain in the ***. My whole body hurts and I have to finish tomorrow . Also, the home made leveling rake was worth its weight in gold. I am pretty please with the way the front turned out. It has a ways to go but this was a solid start.


----------



## daniel3507

Got a cut in for the first time since scalping. Still waiting on full green up so holding off on fert and PGR for now


----------



## Gilley11

Sprayed my first app of peptides. Hoping for the best!


----------



## conroyz28

Getting ready for my 1st level project. Got my 15 tons of sand for my 11k sf front yard. Today i aerated and scooped up plug with lawn sweeper.


----------



## greg_n_sd

Drained all the water from it


----------



## kc8qpu092200

cutigers08 said:


> Started my first leveling project. A couple of thoughts. Leveling is a massive pain in the @ss. My whole body hurts and I have to finish tomorrow . Also, the home made leveling rake was worth its weight in gold. I am pretty please with the way the front turned out. It has a ways to go but this was a solid start.


Awesome. That's going to look really nice.


----------



## cutigers08

conroyz28 said:


> Getting ready for my 1st level project. Got my 15 tons of sand for my 11k sf front yard. Today i aerated and scooped up plug with lawn sweeper.


I feel for you! 6 tons whooped my butt real good and I still have to finish today. Excited for the results though!


----------



## 985arrowhead

Got in another mow, cleaned up my edges and trimmed a few more shrubs.

Time to relax and enjoy the afternoon with family and dye some Easter eggs with the kids.





Spent the rest of the afternoon in the kitchen!


----------



## conroyz28

greg_n_sd said:


> Drained all the water from it
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> Ill trade you!!! This is after 20 min medium rain fall


----------



## JollyGreen

Decided to break the reel out in the front yard and now some stripes in the centipede for the first time.


----------



## cnet24

Learned that hiding eggs is really hard to do in reel low Bermuda


----------



## lvlikeyv

cnet24 said:


> Learned that hiding eggs is really hard to do in reel low Bermuda


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Good to know


----------



## Trippel24

Scalped to .35, dethatched, 9-9-9, N-ext aero-ate, RGS, micro-green


----------



## cutigers08

Going to start a journal for this season tomorrow but today was another busy one. Finished leveling, installed a catch basin in an existing french drain line, set two more paver stones in front of the gate, and had a 7' extension poured on the driveway so my truck doesnt block the garage. The side yard ate 2 yards of sand for breakfast! It has some deep holes that are heading in the right direction now. Also pretty sure my neighbors think I am full on crazy now.


----------



## greg_n_sd

conroyz28 said:


> greg_n_sd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drained all the water from it
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> Ill trade you!!! This is after 20 min medium rain fall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep you win, it looks like you drained your pool!
Click to expand...


----------



## EOppie

Another 1 am Mow and treatment tonight. Gotta love a manual reel mower 

*Applied*


75 lbs N/1000 sq ft via CarbonX (3lb of product)

.4oz of Azoxy WDG Fungicide, I need to get a different group fungicide for my next treatment

4oz of Manganese Chelate 5%

3oz of TurfGrassPro 0 - 0 - 29

The turf does seem to be waking up well, and I am hoping that with my frequent mowing it will begin to fill in some of the thinner spots.


----------



## bmw

Mowed at 2" with bagger. Got a new hose extension (zero g) and spayed Spectracide Immunox plus Insect control.

Supposed to have bad storms today...


----------



## ZeonJNix

Aerated yesterday. Blew the plugs into the street and then sweep and scoop up.


----------



## BUbbaSwine

Well, not today as it's raining in The Charlotte area. Reshaped landscape beds and installed Terra Board 5" edging. Thought it would be better for keeping Bermuda out of beds since I could go 3" down. But the hard Carolina clay made the install difficult to be polite about it. Also since it flexible it can't be pounded down. Still have trees to ring and small area around the AC unit.


----------



## EOppie

BUbbaSwine said:


> Well, not today as it's raining in The Charlotte area. Reshaped landscape beds and installed Terra Board 5" edging.


That Terra Board seems like awesome stuff. Really looks like it will last forever too, and be forgiving if it gets whacked by a mower or trimmer.


----------



## kb02gt

cnet24 said:


> Learned that hiding eggs is really hard to do in reel low Bermuda


That is the best looking avatar i have ever seen :thumbup:

- Also great job on the lawn.


----------



## kb02gt

Used this guy to clean the gutters (meant to post this yesterday):



Did a 2nd blanket (backyard/sides of the yard) at the high rate with this guy to knock out torpedo, crab, and sedge from the St. Aug.


----------



## Darth_V8r

Wasn't today, but over the weekend, I mowed, did some patch repair work, threw a belt on the mower and fixed that, split two trees worth of wood and stacked on a trailer, and planted some test sprigs so see about some difficult spots in the yard that do not want to cooperate.


----------



## BermudaBoy

I finally dig up the remains of my ornamental. Now off to get a replacement.


----------



## joerob2211

Mowed, weedeat, edge


----------



## Meximusprime

Whole works in preparation for some sand leveling on front yard this week. Really close to buying the California Trimmer Reel mower.


----------



## TonyC

Cleaned up after the storm.

Plenty of running water last night.



Oak Tassels, sticks, and leaves.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Cleaned up front and backyard from the storms we we had roll through early this morning. Luckily we nor anyone in our neighborhood had any large trees that fell.


----------



## EOppie

Quick cleanup using the power rotary scissors. I am feeling that I am starting to get the hang of "floating" them better over the sides, but still a rookie cutting close to objects such as the mailbox post.





Also happy to see this little guy found a nice home on our porch. Now to watch to see if it makes it all the way through!


----------



## Ware

@EOppie what is that?


----------



## Darth_V8r

Placed 400 plugs of Z Meyer in various places around the yard to see what it will tolerate. No special tools, just a hatchet. If the plugs thrive in all the areas where nothing else does, then I'll just let the meyer take over.


----------



## testwerke

Ware said:


> @EOppie what is that?


Monarch chrysalis


----------



## EOppie

testwerke said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> @EOppie what is that?
> 
> 
> 
> Monarch chrysalis
Click to expand...

@testwerke got it right! @Ware it's a monarch chrysalis.

Coming from these guys devouring my milkweed.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Today was pretty busy. I pressure washed the older fence that I have up. Homedepot had Raleigh st Augustine so I had to get some and plant in the extra lot I will be buying this summer. Cleaned up a bit on my patio as well.


----------



## daganh62

Put down 12.5 gallons of 13-0-0 Revive 12.5 gallons of 21-0-0 Holganix 2 gallons of Befenthrin and 250 pounds 0f 46-0-0.

Half on a baseball field half on a football field. 
Also put some dimension on the football field.


----------



## FATC1TY

Quick trim @ .625, still waking up, pretty cool again, especially at night.


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda

FATC1TY said:


> Quick trim @ .625, still waking up, pretty cool again, especially at night.


Looking good! I am in Woodstock. This last week the grass is finally starting to take off.


----------



## FATC1TY

Cherokee_Bermuda said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick trim @ .625, still waking up, pretty cool again, especially at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good! I am in Woodstock. This last week the grass is finally starting to take off.
Click to expand...

Thanks!

Yeah it's really warmed nicely most days, still getting the cooler evenings, need it to get a bit warmer and things will take off!


----------



## datcope

Took a day off after having to mow 24M (12M mowed twice over) of Palisades Zoysia with my 21" Honda Push Mower since my big, bad, 48" John Deer Lawn Tractor won't start (waiting on a new fuel pump to come in)! In looking for a silver lining, I was able to bag all the leaves, pollen and twigs which will set me up for a better looking lawn this summer.


----------



## 95mmrenegade

This week
Laid 9 pallets of zeon zoysia in the back yard and 2 pallets if Tif Tuf un the front yard.
Blanket sprayed front yard
Starter fert humic RGS air8 and prodiamine on sod


----------



## Ren

Gave it a trim.


----------



## Darth_V8r

Evaluated some of my treatments to kill Bermuda in Centipede. Here are two different areas, both responding differently:

This area, the bermuda is almost completely gone, and centipede is starting to spread again:


This one, there is still plenty of bermuda, so manother treatment is warranted. Since I only treated a couple of weeks ago, i need to wait to re-treat.


----------



## mre_man_76

Meximusprime said:


> Whole works in preparation for some sand leveling on front yard this week. Really close to buying the California Trimmer Reel mower.


That's an outstanding low cut for a rotary. You will be amazed at the higher quality of cut from a reel mower


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts

95mmrenegade said:


> This week
> Laid 9 pallets of zeon zoysia in the back yard and 2 pallets if Tif Tuf un the front yard.
> Blanket sprayed front yard
> Starter fert humic RGS air8 and prodiamine on sod


Prodiamine isn't recommended on newly laid sod because it'll prevent the sod from rooting to your soil. You're probably okay, but the sod will take longer to root and may be easier to dislodge until it does.


----------



## Meximusprime

mre_man_76 said:


> Meximusprime said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whole works in preparation for some sand leveling on front yard this week. Really close to buying the California Trimmer Reel mower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an outstanding low cut for a rotary. You will be amazed at the higher quality of cut from a reel mower
Click to expand...

Thank you sir! Bought my Honda HRX last June and definitely the best mower I have ever owned. It's been great for scalping to 3/4 and then maintaining at 1.25. I think it's more of when than if I buy the Cali trimmer as of now.


----------



## Saints

datcope said:


> Took a day off after having to mow 24M (12M mowed twice over) of Palisades Zoysia with my 21" Honda Push Mower since my big, bad, 48" John Deer Lawn Tractor won't start (waiting on a new fuel pump to come in)! In looking for a silver lining, I was able to bag all the leaves, pollen and twigs which will set me up for a better looking lawn this summer.


Man I never get tired of seeing your property. There's something mesmerizing about an oak shaded lawn that is thriving. Looks like Palisades really does do well in the shade as I've been reading conflicting reports about it.


----------



## datcope

Saints said:


> datcope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took a day off after having to mow 24M (12M mowed twice over) of Palisades Zoysia with my 21" Honda Push Mower since my big, bad, 48" John Deer Lawn Tractor won't start (waiting on a new fuel pump to come in)! In looking for a silver lining, I was able to bag all the leaves, pollen and twigs which will set me up for a better looking lawn this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man I never get tired of seeing your property. There's something mesmerizing about an oak shaded lawn that is thriving. Looks like Palisades really does do well in the shade as I've been reading conflicting reports about it.
Click to expand...

Thanks! I was told that this experiment might fail, but so far so good.....


----------



## mre_man_76

Thank you sir! Bought my Honda HRX last June and definitely the best mower I have ever owned. It's been great for scalping to 3/4 and then maintaining at 1.25. I think it's more of when than if I buy the Cali trimmer as of now.
[/quote]

Just make sure you hold on to that mower. Will need it occasionally for scalps and cleanups.


----------



## Topcat

Put down 1.5lbs/K of Nitrogen. The lawn is fully green and this is my first nitrogen application for the year. Need a few thin spots from the aggressive verticut/dethatch and core aerate to fill in. I plan on leveling the first week of May.


----------



## lvlikeyv

Sprayed some penterra and watered it in this morning. Then enjoyed a cup of java with the wet Bermuda.


----------



## greg_n_sd

Leveled out a 3" dip from the lawn to the pavers.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Worked on some additional lighting.















This was added to my initial install from last spring. VOLT makes it extremely easy with their hubs. I added these 5 lights in my courtyard.





Then I put another light on the other side of the courtyard wall as a splash.


----------



## ionicatoms

Cut all the grass with my son. Tossed the football over fresh cut grass. Then he heated up frozen honey BBQ chicken. All that was pretty awesome, but then he told his mother how much he liked the fresh cut grass look.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Never finished spraying the fence, will tomorrow. Made mistakes and learned a few things along the way


----------



## Darth_V8r

Planted 400 square feet of lilyturf to control some erosion areas and hopefully prevent weeds from constantly springing up in those areas. My hope is the areas well fill in quick and I can keep extending the beds. I have a very long strip I'd like to get covered in this stuff to keep out all the tramp grasses trying to invade from my neighbors.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Finished stain my fence, light fertilizer app in my project area, sprayed ethofusmate and atrazine over the front lawn. Still have plenty more to do.


----------



## Two9tene

Quick cut the other day! Have had some abnormally cold temps here in SW OK?


----------



## 985arrowhead

Planted some sky pencil hollies in a few planter on the side of my house. I am gonna use it block my trash can and smaller a/c unit from my neighbors view.



But truth be told, I don't know why I care when I have to look at her front door which is directly across from my trash can......



I also mowed and straightened my edges, scissored and blew. I also repotted a few plants.

Plan on spraying some Clearys 3336 and PpZ 41.8 in the morning.


----------



## lvlikeyv

985arrowhead said:


> But truth be told, I don't know why I care when I have to look at her front door which is directly across from my trash can......


yikes! I'm guessing an 8' privacy fence is not an option?


----------



## kb02gt

Jairow said:


> Used my new pro plugger for the first time. Trying to get a bare area to fill in with common Bermuda.


Looks as though you may have a good bit of sand there. i was in the same boat.

I've had success with using top soil from Scotts. I found it to be better than their Lawn Soil product which is recommended for filling gaps, but that may have only been because i had a high ph and their Top Soil has peat moss in it. The sand doesn't hold nutrients very well so getting down some organic material may be beneficial.


----------



## HARDatLURK

At aug in the front yard is really coming along. Striping well and getting lush even at 1". Now if only I could get rid of that poa.



Also just put in 500 sf of celebration Bermuda in back yard. Can't wait for the bermuda to start taking off. Will start working on golf chipping green and bunker soon.


----------



## Redtwin

@HARDatLURK, SA striping? At 1"? Are you sure it's SA? That looks amazing!!!


----------



## HARDatLURK

Redtwin said:


> @HARDatLURK, SA striping? At 1"? Are you sure it's SA? That looks amazing!!!


Yep. Thanks! Picked up a Jacobsen 518 this season and it's really made a big difference. Way better than the mclane. I'm also burning the stripes in...so there's that.


----------



## kb02gt

Sapphire, captiva, Delmar and Seville st Aug dwarf cultivars recommended mowing height is 2-2.5 inches. Being under the tree adds the benefit of shade, so could see how taking to 1 inch does not damage it. Looking really good.


----------



## Topcat

Sprayed Fungicide and insecticide spiked with just a tad of chelated iron and micronutrients.

Leveled the dirt around the transformer the electric company put in my yard last winter, then moved a few flowers from my backyard flower bed to that area. I really need to make a run to a nursery to get mulch and flowers, but not during the Pandemic.


----------



## MidloMillers2012

My neighbors two story house it's casting too much shade on my side yard. I'm only getting about five hours of direct sunlight over there, so today I put in about a 3'x 3' test patch of Palisades Zoysia. 
If it does well I'm going to cut out the rest of the shaded & thinned out Bermuda and replace it in September or so.


----------



## stevenjmclark

Got some baby stripes trying to shine through on the centipede. Pardon the edges, hadn't cleaned them up yet. I looked up and I think I was just at the right angle to see the stripes. Potential! Also threw down pine straw and saw the first couple of Gardenias blooming, sweet!


----------



## CenlaLowell

Fertilizer 0-0-60, cleaned around my flower beds, did a bunch of cleaning and finished the day off like this


----------



## stevenjmclark

CenlaLowell said:


> Fertilizer 0-0-60, cleaned around my flower beds, did a bunch of cleaning and finished the day off like this


I need to stop reading these forums during crawfish season. That's just cruel.


----------



## Awar

Took down a maple in the front yard and dug out a bunch of roots & wood chips. Also moved a sprinkler head 12 ft as it was behind the green giants you see in the far side.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Planted 36 bushes, all dug by hand....I'm beat.


----------



## Jaxnoah

Guys! I need yalls help! My grass is turning dark brown and yellowing. Not sure what is going on. Have y'all experienced anything like this. I'll attach photos.


----------



## Redtwin

I replaced a sprinkler head, moved another, and added yet another to one of my dry areas. I should be set now as far as coverage.


----------



## chakshar

Redtwin said:


> I replaced a sprinkler head, moved another, and added yet another to one of my dry areas. I should be set now as far as coverage.


What equipments did you use? This looks such a clean cut!


----------



## chakshar

Hello,
My first post here. First of all thank you all, such a nice informative forum. 
Recently bought a home in Austin and got the bug to maintain a beautiful lawn!

I'm slowly reducing the height of the grass. Seeing a lot of places needing top dressing in the front and back yard.

Planted a &#129389; mango tree ( a little plant right now) in the back yard.

Received blower vac mulcher from Toro, there are lots of leaves in one area of the back yard. I think those will kill the grass eventually. Need to clean it.. Tomorrow.
Hopefully will post few pictures after the work.


----------



## kb02gt

Looks like it is "go big or go home" day with the last few posts :lol: Nice work to all.

@Jaxnoah that's most likely a fungus. Assuming you've never put down a fungicide before, I'd start with Scott's Disease X @ 4lbs per 1000 square feet. Water it in. You'll want to measure your lawn 1st though. Next apply Bayer complete insect control granules.

Do not water in the day or evening, only in the morning preferably between 1am - 3am.


----------



## Two9tene

stevenjmclark said:


> Got some baby stripes trying to shine through on the centipede. Pardon the edges, hadn't cleaned them up yet. I looked up and I think I was just at the right angle to see the stripes. Potential! Also threw down pine straw and saw the first couple of Gardenias blooming, sweet!


Lmao "Baby Stripes"

Nonetheless, it's looking good brotha!!!


----------



## Two9tene

kb02gt said:


> Looks like it is "go big or go home" day with the last few posts :lol: Nice work to all.
> 
> @Jaxnoah that's most likely a fungus. Assuming you've never put down a fungicide before, I'd start with Scott's Disease X @ 4lbs per 1000 square feet. Water it in. You'll want to measure your lawn 1st though. Next apply Bayer complete insect control granules.
> 
> Do not water in the day or evening, only in the morning preferably between 1am - 3am.


1am-3am 😂 assuming you're not irrigating manually right? Lol

Nonetheless, good advice! I literally do the same! Aside from the late night manual watering! 🤣


----------



## Topcat

I lived in Biloxi in the early 80's - and the one thing I miss the most was the Crawfish - and the day trips to New Orleans.



CenlaLowell said:


> Fertilizer 0-0-60, cleaned around my flower beds, did a bunch of cleaning and finished the day off like this


----------



## Redtwin

chakshar said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I replaced a sprinkler head, moved another, and added yet another to one of my dry areas. I should be set now as far as coverage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What equipments did you use? This looks such a clean cut!
Click to expand...

I used a flathead shovel to cut the lines and a trenching shovel to dig out the sod and dirt.


----------



## cutigers08

Added a new bed and relocated the turf I carefully removed to other areas where I had dug or just generally looked bad. Today I am going to continue channeling and adding river stone under my fence. Also got a mow in one week after leveling. It is growing in fast!


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie

Got some fertilizer down just minutes ahead of the rain. I hope it won't get washed out. Trying to get this lawn to fill in better this year. A month ago it had about a lb/1000 of N from Ringer Restore and Milorganite. Spread Scott's Lawn Food this time. Picture taken just before noon yesterday. Some of the rough, sparse spots are from hand picking weeds out the lawn, but much of it is just the failure to develop density. Been maintaining at 5/8" but the height is very inconsistent because sparse bermuda like this isn't standing up to be cut.


----------



## cglarsen

Installed 1,200 sf of Tahoma 31 that I picked up 3 hours away in VA.


----------



## T2inNC

Mowed and trimmed before the rain this afternoon. All these cold nights have not encouraged my bermuda to come out of hiding yet.


----------



## kb02gt

Two9tene said:


> kb02gt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it is "go big or go home" day with the last few posts :lol: Nice work to all.
> 
> @Jaxnoah that's most likely a fungus. Assuming you've never put down a fungicide before, I'd start with Scott's Disease X @ 4lbs per 1000 square feet. Water it in. You'll want to measure your lawn 1st though. Next apply Bayer complete insect control granules.
> 
> Do not water in the day or evening, only in the morning preferably between 1am - 3am.
> 
> 
> 
> 1am-3am 😂 assuming you're not irrigating manually right? Lol
> 
> Nonetheless, good advice! I literally do the same! Aside from the late night manual watering! 🤣
Click to expand...

Thanks. LOL, manual watering at 1am-3am? No way. Want to live to fight another day. Those mosquitoes would eat me alive :lol:


----------



## stevenjmclark

Two9tene said:


> stevenjmclark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got some baby stripes trying to shine through on the centipede. Pardon the edges, hadn't cleaned them up yet. I looked up and I think I was just at the right angle to see the stripes. Potential! Also threw down pine straw and saw the first couple of Gardenias blooming, sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao "Baby Stripes"
> 
> Nonetheless, it's looking good brotha!!!
Click to expand...

Mowing centipede with a rotary. I'll take what I can get, even if I have to squint a little :lol:

Thanks!


----------



## CenlaLowell

It's raining, so all I did was clean up my patio and mounted my new TV. I need to figure this fungus thing out because there's got to be an underlining condition as to why I keep getting GLS.


----------



## chakshar

Removed the leaves and mowed... Weekend cleaning!


----------



## cutigers08

Finished putting river rock under part of the fence, just the back left to do. Going to make mowing sooo much more enjoyable. Also finished up a raised bed for the wife's veggie garden. Between leveling last weekend and river rock this weekend, I feel like I got hit by a Mack truck!


----------



## FedDawg555

New DOG Area to save my lawn.

Finished installing 200 sq ft of TrueGrid with drain stone underneath and decorative pebble infill for the dog area.

Finally threw in the towel with dealing with dog pee killing the grass in this area and it turning into a dead mud area over winter.


----------



## cnet24

FedDawg555 said:


> New DOG Area to save my lawn.
> 
> Finished installing 200 sq ft of TrueGrid with drain stone underneath and decorative pebble infill for the dog area.
> 
> Finally threw in the towel with dealing with dog pee killing the grass in this area and it turning into a dead mud area over winter.


That's awesome! Looks great.


----------



## acegator

Awesome job man this looks great.



FedDawg555 said:


> New DOG Area to save my lawn.
> 
> Finished installing 200 sq ft of TrueGrid with drain stone underneath and decorative pebble infill for the dog area.
> 
> Finally threw in the towel with dealing with dog pee killing the grass in this area and it turning into a dead mud area over winter.


----------



## Ren

Urea


Sand


Water


----------



## CenlaLowell

Spot sprayed Axozystrobin and propiconazle mix in an area the GLS showed up. It's not time for my full app yet.


----------



## RDZed

Anyone else's Bermuda in total stasis right now? Blew up 4 weeks ago and it's at a complete standstill now. 63 highs, 39 lows with an occasional 70. Bermuda was cut at 1/2" 3 weeks ago and hasn't budged at all since. Super early spring is gonna super early spring...


----------



## Darrell_KC

We are finally emerging from the freeze again, and with upper 60s and 70s on the way I tossed down my 2nd fertilizer of the year. Some parts if the front are finally greening up and Im seeing some runners beginning to work their way onto the sidewalk.

It is clear now to see what parts of the lawn get warmer than others. All of the grass bordering the sidewalk and street is greening while just a couple steps away is still mostly dormant.


----------



## joerob2211

Finished edging and mulching my last tree.


----------



## jheck

First post, ever.  I sprayed my first application of Celsius on my front lawn with my new Field King Max sprayer last night. Now I sit back and wait to for it to take effect, and spray the back next time I get a few days of no rain.

I must say, you guys and the forum are a great source of knowledge. I measured my lawn, calibrated my sprayer, and did a test run on 1k sq ft with everything I read on here. When I did the real deal and mixed it up, dye included (because rookie), and I came up with only about a cup left over in the end. Wife laughed because I looked like a Ghost buster.

I don't have a green thumb, but it is partially blue still from opening the dye. Never thought I would be know enough to do this until I found this forum, so thank you all! Next is more studying of the Bermuda bible, certainty, and fertilizer! New to the neighborhood and I refuse to be that guy on the block with the worst lawn.


----------



## Stellar P

First off...the Sun Joe dethatcher bag size is a complete joke, and my back hurts.


----------



## lvlikeyv

jheck said:


> First post, ever.  I sprayed my first application of Celsius on my front lawn with my new Field King Max sprayer last night. Now I sit back and wait to for it to take effect, and spray the back next time I get a few days of no rain.


Celsius was a game changer for me! It believe it took 2-3 weeks to actually work, but man, did it work. At first I thought it was killing my grass as a portion of around 400 square feet started dying. Turns out, that entire section was some sort of grassy weed. blew my mind!
I first used it last January (2019) with numerous weeds. along with adding in prodiamine pre emergent, this spring I have .1% of the amount of weeds as I did last year. I think this forum is on to something.


----------



## jheck

lvlikeyv said:


> Celsius was a game changer for me! It believe it took 2-3 weeks to actually work, but man, did it work. At first I thought it was killing my grass as a portion of around 400 square feet started dying. Turns out, that entire section was some sort of grassy weed. blew my mind!
> I first used it last January (2019) with numerous weeds. along with adding in prodiamine pre emergent, this spring I have .1% of the amount of weeds as I did last year. I think this forum is on to something.


Large patches actually being weeds is what I'm worried about as well. Granted, at the end of last year when we moved in it looked decent so hoping the bare spots will be small. Definitely going for prodiamine in the next few weeks. Just have to find a few non-torrential rainy days in a row so everything doesn't wash away.


----------



## dimi

I dropped my rotary mower as low as it will go and mowed/scalped the front yard in preparation for my Allett reel mower delivery today. I will be running the scarifier/dethatcher through the lawn this afternoon or tomorrow, and then mowing with the reel! So excited! :thumbup:


----------



## FATC1TY

RDZed said:


> Anyone else's Bermuda in total stasis right now? Blew up 4 weeks ago and it's at a complete standstill now. 63 highs, 39 lows with an occasional 70. Bermuda was cut at 1/2" 3 weeks ago and hasn't budged at all since. Super early spring is gonna super early spring...


Thought the same thing last week. I've been "cutting" every 2-3 days but it minimal if any clippings in some areas and I'm and just a hair over 1/2in.

The cooler evenings and lack of rain seemed to have stalled out, but got a bunch of rain and warmth in the forecast so will see what's up.

Has to be the colder nights still....


----------



## Darth_V8r

lvlikeyv said:


> jheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> First post, ever.  I sprayed my first application of Celsius on my front lawn with my new Field King Max sprayer last night. Now I sit back and wait to for it to take effect, and spray the back next time I get a few days of no rain.
> 
> 
> 
> Celsius was a game changer for me! It believe it took 2-3 weeks to actually work, but man, did it work. At first I thought it was killing my grass as a portion of around 400 square feet started dying. Turns out, that entire section was some sort of grassy weed. blew my mind!
> I first used it last January (2019) with numerous weeds. along with adding in prodiamine pre emergent, this spring I have .1% of the amount of weeds as I did last year. I think this forum is on to something.
Click to expand...

+1

I had never heard of celcius before this forum, and even at low rate and in cooler early spring weather, it nuked stuff I had been fighting before. It does kill slowly, and it seems to control quite a wide range of stuff. I'm excited to put it down after it warms up so I can kill off anything that sprouts up, and really set myself up for next year.

Prior to this past winter, I had never used PreM. I put down prodiamine in November, also from this forum. I would say those two products have made the biggest difference I've seen yet for any product I've tried on any lawn I've owned.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Watered new Raleigh st Augustine I put down on the new area


----------



## C-farther

Got some fungus problems and put down some Eagle 20 and Heritage G



I let it go too long but its around my garden hose where I'm usually rinsing stuff off


----------



## Two9tene

Quick cut @ .48" HOC (Pre-Storm Activities) she got hit hard with these cold fronts. Got a couple of spots that went dormant a little.


----------



## Awar

What did you do with your lawn today?

Me? Nothing... Someone else did :mrgreen:











Mote info & pics in this thread: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=16916


----------



## erdons

Mowed my lawn at .40 and the green at .125, I believe that might be the shortest I can get my JD 220B without replacing the bed knife, likely not needed. Finally going to get warm temps this week, expecting things to really get moving.


----------



## jakemauldin

I brought in 10 more loads of dirt to slope off the garage a little better and left it low around the crape myrtles to make a mulch bed 




I also added a culvert and dug some drainage. This was a win/lose. I was tired of the driveway washing out after large rains. But now it's not flat where I can get a nice cut on it anymore. 



Waiting for the rye to die off. I should be about ready to overseed more Arden 15 in the next few days.


----------



## dimi

My first mow with my new Allett Liberty! So excited to finally start transitioning this lawn from rotary to reel.


----------



## seebryango

I killed off my SA to begin a reno project with TifTuf sod.... and I screwed up really badly. Click for the gory details -->https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=16938


----------



## BUbbaSwine

Tree rings...


----------



## FedDawg555

Woke up at 5 and prepped my GC Spreader Mate. Sprayed 14k of Bermuda with a preventative rate of Propiconazole and Growth Products 18-3-6. I love my spreader mate and spraying with dew on the ground is awesome due to ability to easily see spray pattern tracks from the Lesco. 419 is waking up and I hope to be full green in 2 weeks if warmer weather holds but these colder nights is killing full wake up in Athens, GA.
Planted new flowers in the the planters by the pool and gave my banana trees a drink of miracle grow.

Fixing to turn heat pump on pool so we can jump in this weekend.


----------



## Ren

I love this time of year, everybody out doing stuff in the yard. Also, a lot of you guys are making me want to up and move, every time someone from Georgia or SC posts anything i instantly find myself looking at land there...


----------



## Ren

erdons said:


> Mowed my lawn at .40 and the green at .125, I believe that might be the shortest I can get my JD 220B without replacing the bed knife, likely not needed. Finally going to get warm temps this week, expecting things to really get moving.


Going to be hot this weekend!


----------



## erdons

Ren said:


> erdons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed my lawn at .40 and the green at .125, I believe that might be the shortest I can get my JD 220B without replacing the bed knife, likely not needed. Finally going to get warm temps this week, expecting things to really get moving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be hot this weekend!
Click to expand...

Yup. It's about time feels like we've had cold weather for an eternity.


----------



## jasonbraswell

Sprayed 12 bottles of Spectracide weed stop and 3 bottles of insect killer. Getting some results quick but will have to break out some msma when it gets a little warmer.


----------



## Jimboslice

Finally finished the gate in the backyard and got it hung. Nevermind the mess in the planter bed... I began digging to organize the irrigation and broke a pipe.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Jimboslice said:


> Finally finished the gate in the backyard and got it hung. Nevermind the mess in the planter bed... I began digging to organize the irrigation and broke a pipe.


Man that gate is beautiful


----------



## CenlaLowell

Cut grass then the rain came


----------



## EOppie

An actual mow in the somewhat daylight, a rarity for me.

It may not be much, but I am happy to see the spots I was fighting clear up. It still seems that I have a few areas that I am guessing now were dog urine, as all the pooches seem to like my little yard. I was really happy with getting the rotary scissors out again to trim up around some of my beds before mulching this weekend. I am noticing that the motor does get a bit hot when I have been pushing it for greater than 20min at a time, but no adverse effect yet.

Tonight I plan on putting down another 4oz of Manganese Chelate 5% and 3oz of TurfGrassPro 0 - 0 - 29. Also debating if I need to make my second split app of .18oz of Prodiamine. The last app was on March 2 and it really seems to have kept everything down, but I want to ensure I continue with the control.

Spots that I think are recovering from dog urine.




This area closest to the camera is thinner than the rest. I am thinking it is due to the shade of the Japenese Blueberry tree above. I have an appointment for it to be reshaped on the 27th, hoping that will let a bit more light through the canopy.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Reel mowed Zoysia, backyard. Took it from 2.25" HOC down to 1". Made a huge difference in appearance.


----------



## Jimboslice

CenlaLowell said:


> Jimboslice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally finished the gate in the backyard and got it hung. Nevermind the mess in the planter bed... I began digging to organize the irrigation and broke a pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man that gate is beautiful
Click to expand...

Thank you! It was a lot of work. It's tongue and groove cedar sandwiched between two 2x6 cedar frames. It's heavy but i've got one up front that's been hung for almost two years and it is still going strong.


----------



## cnet24

@Jimboslice & @CenlaLowell

Since we seem to be on the topic of fences (and you two seem to be the local fence experts), what is the best way to fix a sagging gate? I have a gate that is about three years old & it started sagging only a few months after install.

I have tried this item from Home Depot, but it doesn't seem to be holding up and needs constant tweaking.


----------



## CenlaLowell

cnet24 said:


> @Jimboslice & @CenlaLowell
> 
> Since we seem to be on the topic of fences (and you two seem to be the local fence experts), what is the best way to fix a sagging gate? I have a gate that is about three years old & it started sagging only a few months after install.
> 
> I have tried this item from Home Depot, but it doesn't seem to be holding up and needs constant tweaking.


I hope he answers that because I'm horrible at the gate part of the job


----------



## jasonbraswell

cnet24 said:


> @Jimboslice & @CenlaLowell
> 
> Since we seem to be on the topic of fences (and you two seem to be the local fence experts), what is the best way to fix a sagging gate? I have a gate that is about three years old & it started sagging only a few months after install.
> 
> I have tried this item from Home Depot, but it doesn't seem to be holding up and needs constant tweaking.


Saw off the bottom :bandit:


----------



## zcabe




----------



## Jimboslice

cnet24 said:


> @Jimboslice & @CenlaLowell
> 
> Since we seem to be on the topic of fences (and you two seem to be the local fence experts), what is the best way to fix a sagging gate? I have a gate that is about three years old & it started sagging only a few months after install.
> 
> I have tried this item from Home Depot, but it doesn't seem to be holding up and needs constant tweaking.


I am FAR from being a fence expert. I have built a few in my day and I've just learned from my mistakes, of which there were plenty. I'm inclined to say that there are just too many variables to be able to answer your question. My best guess would be that perhaps the design of the gate lead to a lack of structural strength and therefore it began to sag almost immediately. In that case I'd probably start from scratch with a new gate. If that isn't the problem, maybe the post that the gate is hinged to is set poorly and it's leaning or not solidly planted in the ground. Maybe pictures would help.


----------



## Murfandturf




----------



## Jimboslice

Murfandturf said:


>


This lawn is amazing. Just curious what part of Texas you're in and what type of bermuda you have...


----------



## Murfandturf

Jimboslice said:


> Murfandturf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lawn is amazing. Just curious what part of Texas you're in and what type of bermuda you have...
Click to expand...

Thanks man!! It is celebration bermuda on a new construction home. Really did not get the color out of it like this until I started Reel Mowing a couple months ago. Im in Southern TX.


----------



## Meximusprime

Great looking lawn Murf! What is your current HOC on celebration?


----------



## CenlaLowell

Trimmed some crape myrtles and later will water newly planted st Augustine


----------



## Ren

Watered in my sand project.







Thinking i may have to mow this today. Still pretty sandy, but getting really really long. This was 3/8" last friday, pushing 1-1/2" -2" now in some places. This lawn has never been over 3/4" until this week. Good bye sharp reel...


----------



## MoeBermuda

Swapped out the reel engagement and parking break knobs for golf balls, and got in a double cut at .4". Starting to come in nicely and temps are supposed to warm up in ATL over the next 2 weeks!


----------



## Ren

MoeBermuda said:


> Swapped out the reel engagement and parking break knobs for golf balls, and got in a double cut at .4". Starting to come in nicely and temps are supposed to warm up in ATL over the next 2 weeks!


im way too amused with the golf ball knobs :lol:


----------



## kc8qpu092200

Finished 100% of our landscape in our front yard. 4 different tropical plants in pots plus finished all the mulch and bricks and plants around our front tree. Warmer days are coming. That means this Bermuda should wake up nicely and fill in the rest of the level mix.


----------



## LBK_419

LBK_419 said:


> Making some backyard curves and borders. Too many right angles and places that I have to push and pull my reel mower around. Making one clean outside lap. Marked my lines with a string and then paint. Then I used my edger to cut a trench. Lastly I laid in the colmet and hammered in the spikes. I plan to do this all around the perimeter of the backyard. Then I'll lay down weed barrier fabric and fill in with rock. I'll post pictures/progress along the way. I had to get out and do something.... tired of cold weather and being inside...


Finished up this project... much easier to mow around..


----------



## Jimboslice

LBK_419 said:


> LBK_419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making some backyard curves and borders. Too many right angles and places that I have to push and pull my reel mower around. Making one clean outside lap. Marked my lines with a string and then paint. Then I used my edger to cut a trench. Lastly I laid in the colmet and hammered in the spikes. I plan to do this all around the perimeter of the backyard. Then I'll lay down weed barrier fabric and fill in with rock. I'll post pictures/progress along the way. I had to get out and do something.... tired of cold weather and being inside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished up this project... much easier to mow around..
Click to expand...

This looks awesome, great job. The suppressed OCD part of me loves looking at this! Now, if I could just get something done like this.


----------



## LBK_419

Thanks @Jimboslice !
Getting it done helped my OCD. Lol. I have other things I need to do to due to my lawn OCD and too much time on my hands, but I don't feel like waiting in line at Home Depot for supplies


----------



## Topcat

Did a quick cut. Still keeping it at 1/2". My level mix arrives Friday. Scalp and level will be happening next weekend.


----------



## jasonbraswell

Feeding some low cost N. $12 per bag should help it fill out a lot of bare spots. May keep it going 2x per month.


----------



## AZChemist

Mowed, trimmed, and got a new mower.


----------



## anthonybilotta

Laid down some stripes (didn't actually cut my grass). First time using a reel mower and decided to jump to a greens mower. Interesting to see how these beast work. Definitely need to practice turning. Hoping to actually cut with it in the next few days.


----------



## FATC1TY

Quick mow this morning- greening up a little more each week.


----------



## j2dna

Busy day....

Power raked
Manual dethatch/rake
Rotary mowed for cleanup
Reel mowed at 7/8

Gotta edge/trim tomorrow.

This should put me in pretty good shape to do some soil treatment this week. Followed by another round of fertilizer.


----------



## Two_Rivers

Cleaned up my edges and while planting a few annuals a hail storm blew in out of nowhere. Nothing but pea sized luckily.


----------



## Beerman219

Sprayed 4 back packs of 3way and filled some holes in with sand. Tomorrow fertilizer.


----------



## anthonybilotta

1st time reel mowing today. Cut at 7/16. Ready to go lower


----------



## Jimboslice

Let me tell ya... I don't know what folks that do this for a living make but it isn't enough whatever it is.


----------



## Redtwin

Jimboslice said:


> Let me tell ya... I don't know what folks that do this for a living make but it isn't enough whatever it is.


TRUE!


----------



## SGrabs33

cglarsen said:


> Installed 1,200 sf of Tahoma 31 that I picked up 3 hours away in VA.


Interesting. What's the plan? Transplant it all over the back once established?


----------



## Txmx583

Scalped the yard down to 1/4" and have masonry sand arriving Wednesday.... one guess as to what I'm about to start?


----------



## david_

1 lb 21-0-0/M


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed

T Nex .25/1k
Iron feature
Lawnstar surfactant .66/1k

Over 25 sqft of lawn


----------



## erdons

Mowed at .40, this warm week in So Cal really kicked things into high gear. 


Trying to stripe...


----------



## jbow03

Mowed 5/8"
Sprayed .5 N/k Coron 28-0-0
Sprayed Iron 1 cup/k

Fingers crossed that all the gaps close before the REAL heat settles in!

It has been a wild ride since sand level 6 weeks ago, but my wife is seeing the vision!


----------



## Mightyquinn

CenlaLowell said:


> Sprayed
> 
> T Nex .25/1k
> Iron feature
> Lawnstar surfactant .66/1k
> 
> Over 25 sqft of lawn


Why only 25 sq/ft? :lol:


----------



## cglarsen

SGrabs33 said:


> cglarsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Installed 1,200 sf of Tahoma 31 that I picked up 3 hours away in VA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. What's the plan? Transplant it all over the back once established?
Click to expand...

Yes, gonna try my hand at sprigging as much as possible this year.


----------



## SGrabs33

cglarsen said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cglarsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Installed 1,200 sf of Tahoma 31 that I picked up 3 hours away in VA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. What's the plan? Transplant it all over the back once established?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, gonna try my hand at sprigging as much as possible this year.
Click to expand...

Ah, nice!


----------



## 985arrowhead

Put down some Talstar and then Some PPZ 41.8 and 3336F yesterday after cutting on Friday.

Then I broke out the SunJoe with the spring tines and ran It across the front and back yards. Then I ran the rotary to pick everything up.

Lowered the HOC from .6 to .55 in the front.
Then I put down 3lbs/k of some CX DIY. I was hoping to start foliar 46-0-0 but my local supplier was out.

Pruned the hibiscus and they are about to bloom big. Also got a few more bags of 13-13-13 for the shrubs.

The list never ends.....





Want to start PGR but also wanting these spots to fill in from the sand. Been about 6 weeks and still have a few bare spots that need to fill in.

But laying down some sweet stripes!


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mightyquinn said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed
> 
> T Nex .25/1k
> Iron feature
> Lawnstar surfactant .66/1k
> 
> Over 25 sqft of lawn
> 
> 
> 
> Why only 25 sq/ft? :lol:
Click to expand...

Oh god mistakes I'll tell ya 25k sqft :nod:


----------



## Ren

Rebuilt my old rotary (Cleaned, flushed oil, plug, filter, blades etc). And mowed this sand reno down as low as it will go... Which isnt all that low. :lol: Day 10 looking pretty good but still very very sandy. Going to be a 2 or 3 step process to get this back to 3/8"

I sprayed a LB of nitrogen on this (per k) right before sand. Am i crazy to spray another lb to make it finish growing through?


----------



## Ren

erdons said:


> Mowed at .40, this warm week in So Cal really kicked things into high gear.
> 
> 
> Trying to stripe...


Starting to look good! I think im a little south of you, but a 30 degree swing here made a world of difference.


----------



## erdons

Ren said:


> erdons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed at .40, this warm week in So Cal really kicked things into high gear.
> 
> 
> Trying to stripe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting to look good! I think im a little south of you, but a 30 degree swing here made a world of difference.
Click to expand...

Yes it did, feels like we went from winter to summer in 1 week. Great for our lawns!


----------



## CenlaLowell

Spot sprayed dallisgrass with Celsius+Revolver

Clean up the patio a bit and put together this


----------



## Darth_V8r

I discovered with complete certainty why this one area of the yard simply will not recover....



After I saw this, i've been watching them every time they go out, and sure enough, this is where they always fight, make tons of sharp turns, dig their claws in, etc. The gray one on the bottom is a 5 month old great dane at 80 pounds. The black one is a 45 pound pure-bred mutt. it's about 500-1000 SF area they just love to tear up. Despite all that, some of the centipede is still trying to grow back in, but it's a losing battle. Centipede or SA aren't gonna last there if this keeps up.

It's the only bad spot in the entire yard. I would sod with zoysia, but honestly, the sod won't last if they won't stay off of it. Likely my best bat is to plug nice and deep and then top dress with some sand, but not sure.

I've floated the idea of concrete with embedded steel bristle brushes, all painted green...


----------



## CenlaLowell

It rained so I accomplished nothing out there today, but what I did was organize and purchase a refrigerator for my patio. I think I'm almost finished


----------



## daganh62

I pulled 500 plugs and attempted to put them down I think I got a little more than halfway done before I had to stop.


----------



## Awar

daganh62 said:


> I pulled 500 plugs and attempted to put them down I think I got a little more than halfway done before I had to stop.


^^ That's going to be me after 2 weeks! But maybe 100 to 120 plugs in my case!

Today i tried to grade (moving dirt around) & compact (hand tamper) the area where I removed a tree last week. Not sure how I'm doing but trying to get this 80 sqft ready for plugging is a PITA! I'll be dumping some top soil & garden soil in the low areas. Advice is appreciated!





Lawn is recovering from leveling but I still have bumpy areas that the company I used will come back and redo in a couple of weeks.


----------



## daganh62

Awar said:


> daganh62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pulled 500 plugs and attempted to put them down I think I got a little more than halfway done before I had to stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ That's going to be me after 2 weeks! But maybe 100 to 120 plugs in my case!
> 
> Today i tried to grade (moving dirt around) & compact (hand tamper) the area where I removed a tree last week. Not sure how I'm doing but trying to get this 80 sqft ready for plugging is a PITA! I'll be dumping some top soil & garden soil in the low areas. Advice is appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawn is recovering from leveling but I still have bumpy areas that the company I used will come back and redo in a couple of weeks.
Click to expand...

Looks good. My only advice would be if you don't have a pro plugger to get one. Also when you water do your best to creat more of mist the exposed dirt will compact quickly if its getting pounded with water.


----------



## Awar

daganh62 said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daganh62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pulled 500 plugs and attempted to put them down I think I got a little more than halfway done before I had to stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ That's going to be me after 2 weeks! But maybe 100 to 120 plugs in my case!
> 
> Today i tried to grade (moving dirt around) & compact (hand tamper) the area where I removed a tree last week. Not sure how I'm doing but trying to get this 80 sqft ready for plugging is a PITA! I'll be dumping some top soil & garden soil in the low areas. Advice is appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawn is recovering from leveling but I still have bumpy areas that the company I used will come back and redo in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks good. My only advice would be if you don't have a pro plugger to get one. Also when you water do your best to creat more of mist the exposed dirt will compact quickly if its getting pounded with water.
Click to expand...

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## testwerke

Gonna pro plug some of these!


----------



## kevlarrr

Today I used the Yard Butler manual aerator tool to aerate by 1850 sqft backyard. My back hates me.


----------



## EOppie

Got in a mow before the potential rainy day tomorrow.

Applied:
RGS
.4oz of Azoxy WDG Fungicide, I need to get a different group fungicide for my next treatment
4oz of Manganese Chelate 5%
3oz of TurfGrassPro 0 - 0 - 29
FeAture - Iron


----------



## conroyz28

First cut since sand level and 1st cut with reel mower ever.


----------



## EOppie

conroyz28 said:


> First cut since sand level and 1st cut with reel mower ever.


Welcome to the reel club! It is filling in nicely since leveling, you are off to the races now,


----------



## Awar

conroyz28 said:


> First cut since sand level and 1st cut with reel mower ever.


Looking good! How was your first reel mower experience? I'm in the same boat, I leveled last week and my reel mower arrives next week. I expect to rotary cut within the next week before I start using my reel.


----------



## balistek

Cut and feature. Lowered hoc to 3.5". Hoping that decreases fungus risk. Was previously at 4.5"


Next is to refresh mulch in beds


----------



## conroyz28

Awar said:


> conroyz28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First cut since sand level and 1st cut with reel mower ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good! How was your first reel mower experience? I'm in the same boat, I leveled last week and my reel mower arrives next week. I expect to rotary cut within the next week before I start using my reel.
Click to expand...

Im hooked. I just need to find a wider mower. This little 20 inch aint gonna work on 26k sq ft


----------



## BermudaBoy

kevlarrr said:


> Today I used the Yard Butler manual aerator tool to aerate by 1850 sqft backyard. My back hates me.


I did that a few weeks ago on my 4K square foot backyard. I definitely feel your pain.


----------



## Two9tene

daganh62 said:


> I pulled 500 plugs and attempted to put them down I think I got a little more than halfway done before I had to stop.


Dang nice plug collection!!! Lmao


----------



## Two9tene

Irrigated manually for the first time this season ! Temps about to hit high 90's tomorrow!


----------



## erdons

Two9tene said:


> Irrigated manually for the first time this season ! Temps about to hit high 90's tomorrow!


What's your hoc?


----------



## anthonybilotta

Practiced making double wides. Still need to learn how to control my new mower


----------



## Meximusprime

anthonybilotta said:


> Practiced making double wides. Still need to learn how to control my new mower


Nice! Can't wait to be reel cutting soon! Are those mex heathers in your landscaping?


----------



## anthonybilotta

Meximusprime said:


> anthonybilotta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Practiced making double wides. Still need to learn how to control my new mower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Can't wait to be reel cutting soon! Are those mex heathers in your landscaping?
Click to expand...

Those are indeed mexican heathers. I absolutely love them. They are essentially maintenance free. Every year I cut them back toward the ground in late winter and by late spring they form into a small hedge.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Got home and saw where my 12 year old son had taken it upon himself to cut this small field with the tractor. Proud of him!


----------



## rntaylo

Had some Zeon zoysia Installed in the front (backyard tomorrow).


----------



## Coach8

Got a great left tricep workout spraying 2,4-D on the front yard with my manual pump backpack sprayer. I gotta get a battery-powered sprayer soon.


----------



## daniel3507

mowed the backyard for the first time since overseeding the shaded area with fescue last fall
Fall


Now


----------



## GrassAndWater12

4 cubic yards of white mason sand, and 1 cubic yard of organic top dressing went on the 5,500 sq ft lawn yesterday. Since I aerated prior to leveling I could have used more sand but still made a huge difference. Was to tired to post yesterday.


----------



## Two_Rivers

Been battling some sporadic weeds here, I was a little late with my pre em this year. Sprayed a 2 4/D mixture to see if I can make some headway.


----------



## MoeBermuda

Got in a quick mow. Figured I would document the domination.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed Axozystrobin and propiconazle over the yard. Spot sprayed Celsius+Revolver on some dallisgrass. Went checked on my mower that's in the shop.


----------



## ShaneQi

Sprayed dimension today, after 3 tanks (2 gal.), realized I only put half of the rate I intended to use.&#129318;&#127995;‍♂
Didn't bother to double spray those areas, gonna apply next application earlier.

And last time I apply dimension, I made an even dumber mistake: after finished the first tank, I realized I only put in the blue mark dye, didn't put in dimension. &#129318;&#127995;‍♂


----------



## 985arrowhead

Mowed yesterday at .55 and think I will bring it down again to .5 HOC for the next mow.

Got up early this morning and applied my GCF bio stimulant package at 6oz/k. The irrigation had already ran this morning on the flex schedule so I just watered it in for about 3-5 minutes per zone.

The back yard just looks terrible and the only thing different back there is the dog! I just can't believe she is tearing it up so much...... Very disappointing.

Side yards are holding steady. The left side is still about the same and towards the back of the house the grass is very thin and dare I say sparse in some areas. The right side yards sod has now been down for about 6 weeks. I can't pull it up but it yellowing some. I am trying to manage my fert apps, watering and mowing with the shade to see how well it does.


----------



## stevenjmclark

Enjoyed the mow! Centipede at ~1.75". Also cleaned up the hedges out front and transplanted a hydrangea my neighbor was digging up. It's the third most wonderful time of the year only behind Christmas and college football season!


----------



## Topcat




----------



## FATC1TY

Applied some feature iron, and some preventative fungicide. TifTuf bermuda at .5 inches.


----------



## Reel_low




----------



## anthonybilotta

Gave my lawn a cut just because why not


----------



## cglarsen

Gave the Tahoma its first haircut. Ready for warm weather.


----------



## anthonybilotta

cglarsen said:


> Gave the Tahoma its first haircut. Ready for warm weather.


Is that going to be a putting green !?


----------



## cglarsen

anthonybilotta said:


> cglarsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave the Tahoma its first haircut. Ready for warm weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that going to be a putting green !?
Click to expand...

That's my sprig source for the rest of the yard. Maybe I'll make a section into a green though down the road


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie

Finished manually core aerating the fourth and final section of bermuda this afternoon.


----------



## Awar

First I cleaned up our patio furniture that was winterized.

Then installed 120 ft of edging that requires digging a 4 inch deep trench. Used my garden weasel and had to dig out at least 30 rocks ranging from 2 inches to 8 inches during the process.

Also applied one fourth of the mulch before I felt i couldn't work any more.

The "gap" you see on the right side close to the evergreens is to allow water to flow towards the storm drain right behind the trees. During thuderstorms water flows along the edging I installed and then between the trees (I call it the backyard river). I'm thinking I'll use pond pebbles along the flow path close to the trees as mulch or pinestraw gets washed away.

The bermuda grass close to the evergreen trees will be used to harvest the plugs I need to patch up the area of a tree I recently removed.


----------



## Breebz

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> Finished manually core aerating the fourth and final section of bermuda this afternoon.


Nice job. What tool did you use to do this?


----------



## FedDawg555

Sprayed Subvert Depth 10+ this morning and then chilled by the pool with a fire!


----------



## Thisguy




----------



## Coach8

Backlapped the Tru-Cut. Double mowed the front yard at about .5 and edged/trimmed. Got a late start this year, no pre-m and a really late scalp. Starting to come around a bit finally.


----------



## Tonyh119

Did a sand job today. 3 yards of beach sand.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie

@Breebz Thank you. I used an Ames 2 prong step on aerator. Current production of the Ames looks a little different from my old model, which looks like the one in the center of this picture: 








I'd say I'm in the market for a new aerator (one of the tines has some damage that makes it prone to clogging up) but I don't think I'll want to do that job ever again.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Lowered HOC again from .55 to .5.

Having some trouble with my Accu-gage. It will not reset to "0".

Need to just scalp down to .35 or lower and then decide on a HOC.

Pretty!


A little scalping.....


Patience....it will fill in...... patience.......


Gage rest "past" ,0. Guess I need to service it!


----------



## cutigers08

Mowed, trimmed, edged, and ran my neighbor's rotary over it with the bagger and sucked up all kinds of crap. My dogs are hell bound on keeping the back yard a wreck.


----------



## Murfandturf

Afternoon cut here in Texas on my celebration Bermuda


----------



## bigmks

Those are some long cores!!!


Breebz said:


> Groundskeeper Willie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished manually core aerating the fourth and final section of bermuda this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job. What tool did you use to do this?
Click to expand...


----------



## CenlaLowell

Helped my neighbor change blades, readjust anti scalp wheels, and clean his deck


----------



## agrassman

Fireplace almost done this weekend and mowed the zoysia with the reel.


----------



## testwerke

Made some juvenile water stripes today
And mowed right before


----------



## kb02gt

Applications of:
1) Milorganite - 6.4lbs / 1000 (due to how easily i get fungus, not too much, not too little)
2) Bio Stimulant Pack - RGS, Humic12, and Microgreens
3) Eagle 20 + Dismiss (tank mix) (attacking take all root and sedges at the same time)


----------



## kb02gt

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> @Breebz Thank you. I used an Ames 2 prong step on aerator. Current production of the Ames looks a little different from my old model, which looks like the one in the center of this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say I'm in the market for a new aerator (one of the tines has some damage that makes it prone to clogging up) but I don't think I'll want to do that job ever again.


I've got the one on the left, but it does get clogged very easily.

Pretty much only use it in dead areas caused by fungus.


----------



## FoldsPocketAces

Killed the common Bermuda about 3 weeks ago with multiple rounds of round up. Ripped it out yesterday


----------



## jasonbraswell

FedDawg555 said:


> Sprayed Subvert Depth 10+ this morning and then chilled by the pool with a fire!


Excellent looking back yard.
Do you have any problems with the shade and bermuda?


----------



## Ren

Got a quick trim in with the rotary (as low as it goes, with a couple washers on the shaft, lol) on the front reno project. And also gave the back LOTM a buzz at 3/8". Excited to level this out as well but will probably wait till i can reel the front again (maybe a week or so). Planning to do some more planter work this week.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Spot sprayed some broad leafs, hit the rough Bermuda with triclopyr, gly, ams, and nis. Got in a mow as well. Really happy with the lawn so far.


----------



## Two9tene

erdons said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrigated manually for the first time this season ! Temps about to hit high 90's tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your hoc?
Click to expand...

.49"


----------



## anthonybilotta

Trying the diagonal stripes today. Trying to convince my self to install a sprinkler system


----------



## Agent Lazy

10 day before and after speedzone application. 
Everything that's brown was speedwell. 
Spot sprayed yesterday for what I missed and Bermuda can now take over.


----------



## chadh

Push broom to the thick spots. Day 5 post level


----------



## RDZed

Not my Bermuda front yard but my TTTF backyard strip is looking dope af...


----------



## FedDawg555

jasonbraswell said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed Subvert Depth 10+ this morning and then chilled by the pool with a fire!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent looking back yard.
> Do you have any problems with the shade and bermuda?
Click to expand...

The Bermuda on the hill/slope is Tiftuf and is 1 year old and doing very well. It does get sun in morning and part afternoon but all shade after 2-3pm. The 419 pretty much gets full sun except for dog are due to big tree And it struggles. When we put pool in last year I wish I would have done Tiftuf everywhere I love the emerald green and how it was so quick to come out of dormancy and less water needs.


----------



## Chippydips

Did a double cut today and pulled out some clumps of mite damaged turf. I've been surprised at how well this common is keeping at 7/16".


----------



## TX_Lawnmower Man

Spreading 7 yards of fill dirt & 7 yards of topsoil on my lawn over the next couple of days...let the fun times begin!


----------



## claydus

Threw down CarbonX 24-0-4 tonight.


----------



## Ortho-Doc

@rntaylo congrats on the new lawn and welcome to the forum. Also, welcome to the neighborhood! I can tell from your photos we both live in Laurel Creek. Beautiful home by the way.



rntaylo said:


> Had some Zeon zoysia Installed in the front (backyard tomorrow).


----------



## Teej

Put down first app ever of T-Nex this morning with some GreenEffect. Can't wait to see the results of the PGR!


----------



## RDZed

Teej said:


> Put down first app ever of T-Nex this morning with some GreenEffect. Can't wait to see the results of the PGR!


Looks awesome dude.


----------



## anthonybilotta

Quick cut. Trying to decide if I want to take advantage of the cooler weather and spray some dismiss before starting pgr for the year. Pay no attention to my work in progress around my tree :?


----------



## rntaylo

Thanks @Ortho-Doc! Glad to finally be in and have some grass. Never thought I'd have to worry about the sod getting to much water but this weather has been crazy.



Ortho-Doc said:


> @rntaylo congrats on the new lawn and welcome to the forum. Also, welcome to the neighborhood! I can tell from your photos we both live in Laurel Creek. Beautiful home by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> rntaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had some Zeon zoysia Installed in the front (backyard tomorrow).
Click to expand...


----------



## Topcat

First cut after leveling.


----------



## 985arrowhead




----------



## Jeremy3292

Topcat said:


> First cut after leveling.


Super Sod! Love those guys


----------



## Jaxnoah

Fresh cut today! Cutting at 3/8 on my 180C. Waiting for the green up.


----------



## Hashwad

Core aeration done today.


----------



## Thisguy

I kinda think I've avoided having to spray out the rye. It looks like the Bermuda is doing a pretty good job of taking over. What do you guys think? Spray or nah?


----------



## CenlaLowell

Cleaned up around my trees and sprayed


----------



## Trippel24

Took care of a neglected area in my backyard


----------



## CenlaLowell

Cut the yard, spread weed preventer, watered that plus the pennant magnum in.


----------



## FedDawg555

Working on adding 2 sprinkler heads to fix coverage. I hate digging up the yard but it's gotta be done.


----------



## david_

Mowed.


Edit.. and now enjoying it.


----------



## 985arrowhead

No prettier green than a fresh mow and a soaking rain!


----------



## acegator

Put down new celebration not perfect Still some low spots to level but I am happy now  this was after a 4" downpour so it's draining well


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Built me a lawn drag!! Hoping to level in 2 weeks provided that the lawn is growing well.


----------



## treb003

Did a little top dressing.


----------



## jjenk321

dimi said:


> My first mow with my new Allett Liberty! So excited to finally start transitioning this lawn from rotary to reel.


Love it. Looking good.


----------



## LBK_419

Almost have her in picture worthy shape.


----------



## HARDatLURK

Mowed the front yard st Augustine at 1", edged and sprayed t-nex pgr at .15/1000👌🏼


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

Mowed and Edged.


----------



## anthonybilotta

Gave it a mow


----------



## Awar

Worked a little more to prep the 80 sq-ft area where I removed a tree. Next week I'm going to plug with bermuda from my backyard.





Lawn still recovering from sand leveling. Now just waiting for warmer weather mid to late next week!


----------



## kb02gt

1) Gutted the side of the house with a cheap Ryobi cultivar/tiller attachment (those batteries sure take a long time to charge). Also those Torpedo roots run deep. Never though i'd say this but i actually dislike Torpedo grass more that i do Bermuda. At lease Bermuda grass has a purpose (sports, parks, homes, etc) and looks nice when uniform. Torpedo, hmmmmmm, yeah, not so much, lol.

2) Sprayed Spectricide Weed & Grass killer (fluazifop, dicamba, and Diquat) - Visible results in as little as 3 hours, lol. We shall see about that. Using it mainly for Bermuda & Torpedo. Even crabgrass is trivial at this point.

3) Also sprayed straight fluazifop (found in Ortho Grass B Gon Grass Killer) for the weed in the front.

4) Getting hit hard with fungus again. Because i was too nervous to run the water during the day some of the grass got severely burned. Just watched a video by Bermuda Doc and he says its okay to do a short spritz a couple of times in the afternoon, so have added this to my schedule.
- Had to Applied a combination of Eagle 20 & Azoxy on 1 side , and Eagle 20 (only) on the other side.


----------



## caddyshack4reel




----------



## stevenjmclark

Jumped onto the reel mower wagon with both feet! John Deere 180b and Jacobsen Eclipse 126. Brought the centipede down to .75" with intentions of maintaining at 1". @Two9tene my baby stripes are growing up! Haha


----------



## Topcat

Cut at 1/2". Sand from leveling a week ago is nearly gone. Will spray Celsius next weekend. I see a few broadleaf weeds stating to grow.


----------



## RDZed

Gave her a quick shave after the 28 degree morning we had. Also put down 48oz of leftover RGS and a gallon of Humic 12.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Didn't do anything this day to the lawn. Happy mother's day to all the mother's on this site


----------



## agrassman

Dropped the hoc down and can really see where I need to level.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Cut the backyard, sprayed chemicals, and trimmed some crepe myrtles. It was a busy day to day the least.


----------



## RDZed

CenlaLowell said:


> Didn't do anything this day to the lawn. Happy mother's day to all the mother's on this site


Awesome dude.

I just did that last Saturday


----------



## turfman73

turfman73 said:


> Finally finished scalping the yard, should have done this about 3-4 weeks ago. Due to a busy schedule it took me a few hours each day over a 3 day period and filled 26 bags (39 gallon) of grass.
> 
> I have been in this house since 2016 and have "scalped" it the last 2 years but finally got the nerve to go this low. It was tough to go this low and see all brown because the grass was already completely greened up.
> 
> The majority is about 1/2", but as you can see in many spots its all the way down to dirt. I am hoping to maintain 3/4" and potentially go up to 1" come July/September.
> 
> I plan to level some of the areas that are significantly uneven but dont think I will be able to do a full sand job this year.
> 
> I assume several neighbors think I am nuts, but hopefully my lawn will look as good as most of yours in a couple weeks


4 weeks later - back mostly recovered and front getting there. Fertilizer was applied after scalp, but I did not see the growth in the front I expected. I will be applying some product this week to to encourage growth and help with a darker green.


----------



## thegrassisgreener

Oh man! I'm like a kid at Christmas!!! Here is my first use video and some install instructions for the iDech Power Rotary Scissors. 
https://youtu.be/8WqR2Oc9HwQ


----------



## ugadawg04

Nothing, for the first time in a long time, nothing. Admired the two week old section of TifTuf in my yard, while pondering the best way to convince my wife that I need to tear out the existing common Bermuda garbage growing (or in my case, not growing) in the rest of my yard.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Worked hard today. Made a new flower bed which took all my time up


Finish the long day off with this


----------



## Meximusprime

I finally received my new Cali Trimmer! Dove right in and cut it at around 1/2-5/8. The fine cut is something to see Live.
I had been maintaining with Honda rotary at 1.25. I don't mind the stripes look and thought for sure it would look worse.

Now I need to see if I want to keep it there or go up to 3/4.

Typically like most of us I hard scalp in spring and then a reset scalp in summer.


----------



## kc8qpu092200

Not exactly the most productive for the lawn itself. But did manage to finish building a new fire pit in the back yard.


----------



## Awar

Installed 144 plugs in the 80 Sq-ft area where I removed a tree. Still have approx 40 to go. I had to stop before 8pm to watch Survivor season finale, and to give my foot a break! Otherwise I could've finished before dark.

This Amazon sprinkler works great to water about a 10-12 ft diameter based on my water pressure!









This is the donor area where I expanded a tree bed:



*Can someone help me know how much fertilizer (high N) and how much water I should apply. *Weather is changing to 80s starting tomorrow and will continue for a while without rain in the forecast!


----------



## cnet24

@Awar I would use a quick release nitrogen and spoon feed at .25 lb N weekly.


----------



## Awar

cnet24 said:


> @Awar I would use a quick release nitrogen and spoon feed at .25 lb N weekly.


@cnet24 Sounds good to me! I'm also thinking I need to keep this area watered once or twice a day for a short time each. But any input on that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## FATC1TY

I mostly just looked at it.


----------



## SWB

Sprayed my final app of Gly on 1.5 acres in prep for my renovation.



Put the flail blades back on the Classen then prepped & seeded a small 1700k area next to the carport.


----------



## Saints

This happened.








18 pallets of Geo Zoysia. Many beers will be had tonight.


----------



## SWB

That looks like a lot of work! Enjoy the beverages!


----------



## jasonbraswell

That's a lot of beers^^

I spread 250lbs of sunniland 0-0-7 dimension and 250 lbs of 24-0-11. Pump water from lake and Miller Time!


----------



## FedDawg555

Top Dressed 14k today with PGA sand mix and dragged it in. My son hates me he's pooped, the wife is bitching why do we need sand. I'm like why do you need makeup?

Yeah we're not talking right now. Oh well. Today was a good day.


----------



## Lot-A-Sap

Got a good mow in but I waited too long between mows so the color looks terrible. 
Got my 1st app of PGR down as well as a broadcast of Celsius and Certainty. 
Making progress


----------



## richpeace

Lots of incredible yards here...

Today I top dressed my Zorro with a 50/50 fine compost and sand blend. First time to top dress so I'm extremely excited to begin the journey of improving soil.


----------



## Awar

Finished plugging over 200 plugs in 80 sq-ft... Is this enough plugs based on the spacing? Feels pretty empty to me :?


----------



## Redtwin

Awar said:


> Finished plugging over 200 plugs in 80 sq-ft... Is this enough plugs based on the spacing? Feels pretty empty to me :?


I think that's plenty. If you push it hard and mow low it will fill in by the end of summer.


----------



## DesertLawn

Gave the front a mow then just sat and enjoyed it for a moment.


----------



## Awar

Redtwin said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished plugging over 200 plugs in 80 sq-ft... Is this enough plugs based on the spacing? Feels pretty empty to me :?
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's plenty. If you push it hard and mow low it will fill in by the end of summer.
Click to expand...

Thanks! Makes me feel a little more confident that i got this! What do you recommend for watering, especially the first week?


----------



## Redtwin

Depends on your soil but I would do twice a day at sunrise and then around 3:00PM for a total of 1/2". After about a week, back off to once a day until you see it start to send stolons, then back to your normal routine. My soil is pure sand so I have to water more than normal. You probably have more clay up there so just keep an eye on it.


----------



## anthonybilotta

Woke up this morning to take advantage of the cooler temps the next two days.

Sprayed dismiss at the low rate on the perimeter of my yard where all my sedge is

Went inside to input my application into the green keeper app

Realized I ended up putting down more than the max rate because I didn't add enough water 

Frantically went outside to drench those areas with water

Guess we will see what happens :|


----------



## nt5000

Redtwin said:


> Depends on your soil but I would do twice a day at sunrise and then around 3:00PM for a total of 1/2". After about a week, back off to once a day until you see it start to send stolons, then back to your normal routine. My soil is pure sand so I have to water more than normal. You probably have more clay up there so just keep an eye on it.


That's a very strategic recommendation. Can you really notice that the stolons come out more aggressively when you back off the water?


----------



## Redtwin

Sorry for the way that was worded... They don't come out because you back off the water, you back off the water because they are coming out. I water twice a day until I'm certain it's rooted, then once a day until it starts to spread. Once it is spreading it is established and can just get the normal irrigation routine.


----------



## Murfandturf

Removed the Bermuda killers this morning!


----------



## Txmx583

Mowed the lawn, it's coming in nice from my level a few weeks ago!!


----------



## CenlaLowell

Move a bunch of palms and Camilla's. I also dug this big one up and move it. 




Also mulched this area



Was able to get this done before the rain came.


----------



## stevenjmclark

Starting to get the hang of the new to me 180b. I guess centipede can look kind of okay sometimes. Planning on doing bio stims and a round of 15-0-15 ASAP.


----------



## LBK_419

Quick cut and then gave the trimmers a bath.


----------



## Robertw17

Watching my two week old zeon sod get flooded in north TX


----------



## jjenk321

Gave the palisades zoysia a quick cut after some micro nutrient app earlier this week. Can't wait for it to fully wake up!


----------



## david_

Watered it.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Fertilizer using 8-8-8, trimmed and edged, finished the day grilling burgers


----------



## wryt01

I finished planting 8 Bald Cypress trees along my back yard.


----------



## lvlikeyv

david_ said:


> Watered it.


Hah. Same. Good thing I didn't have any plans.


----------



## NycHorn

Hey guys newbie here. Neglected my lawn for years and I'm paying the price now. I am in North Texas, Dallas. My soil is pretty much all clay and gets rock hard. I am in the process of trying to get to healthier soil and level the low areas. I see a lot of you using sand. I heard that sand mixed with the clay is a no no and will turn my soil into concrete. What do you guys recommend I do to get my soil healthier?

Here's some background. My front lawn is small, 2500 sq ft and the grass is St Augustine. The area is partially shaded by two big old trees. Also I have a lot of perennial rye that my old lawn guy put down. He swore the St Aug would push it out in the summer. So far it hasn't and I have patches of it everywhere. My goal is to just have a nice looking lawn. Lol.

Not opposed to starting all over with a different grass type. Using the next couple of seasons to learn. To make this relevant to the topic here is what I did yesterday. It is an attempt to fill in some areas that grass just doesn't want to grow.


----------



## MoeBermuda

Got in a cut this morning. I am trying to lay down double wide stripes. I only cut diagonally last year, so those stripes are pretty well burnt in. I was going to order sand tomorrow, but the 10 day is showing rain for every day...


----------



## harveydane

Dethatched today using the sun joe in 2 directions and was really impressed with the result. It pretty much got rid of all the old lateral growth and stood up the remaining grass. Pic below of all the junk I pulled up. I can now see dirt and the canapy is opened up. I don't have a finished pic but I did a final cut with the McLane at 5/8 and it looks soo much better now. Can't wait for it to fill in and fully green up. Finished it off with prodiamine, nitrogen and water.

Also got 1 yard of mason sand on standby for some leveling.


----------



## brett2k07

Cut and bagged as I'm dealing with a grey leaf spot issue. Also put down curative rate of Scott's disease-ex (azoxystrobin) to get rid of it. Yard still looks good overall, but some spots are struggling.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Got in a mow this morning.

It was a wet mow but the forecast wasn't looking good for the rest of the day so I figured I would get it done.

Of course now the sun is blaring and a lot the humidity has burned off and there is a nice breeze.

Want to start PGR and I did last year May 1 but this year I wanted to see how quickly the remaining sand areas and a couple of other spots would fill in without PGR. Had to have been only 3 days since the last mow however and the basket was overflowing! So I am reevaluating that......



The back yard! 😖, I just keep scalping on the lowest setting that the rotary goes on every time I mow as well. I am trying to get all the patches where the dog has burned it off to fill in so that it is level. It greens up in less than a week so I just keep looping it off! When it is all the same length I will raise the mower and maintain 1 above the min.

Seems to tolerate the dog better higher though. Big dogs suck and she is only 30-35#.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie

mowed the bermuda, gave it its first ever urea + ammonium sulfate + liquid iron spoonfeed. I swear it was darker green before I could even finish the spraying! Thanks to @Mightyquinn and all who've posted on this technique.


----------



## Dozer32

SUNDAY MORNING STRIPES


----------



## Darth_V8r

Sprayed Prodiamine and celsius mixed on Friday while it was 87 out over the whole property. Sprayed cypermethrin and bifenthrin for general insect control and prevention over the whole property. Sprayed about 2 gallons of humic acid. Which by the way... has anyone else ever had the plastics in their sprayer expand from humic acid? It was really strange. After I rinsed everything and it dried, it all shrunk back to proper size except the gaskets.

Planted 15 gallons of lariope harvested from a place where it was growing very dense and thick. Trying to get it to fill in around the property boundaries as a natural weed prevention. That stuff will choke out most anything.


----------



## cutigers08

Got in a mow and put form 16-4-8 down. This cooler weather has slowed it way down but hopefully with some warmer weather and rain it will take off again. Also trying to figure out how to keep the dogs from destroying the back😐


----------



## razorback2020

Mowed this evening with my Tru-cut. Grass is really starting to take off. I am mowing every other day. Thinking about PGR.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Reel cut and watered the lawn today.


----------



## DesertLawn

Mowed again yesterday (Sunday). I really need to get on the PGR train the way it's growing. Bermuda still has to come through in a few spots that I leveled. Either way, might be the best it's ever looked.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Dozer32 said:


> SUNDAY MORNING STRIPES


Stellar!!


----------



## Philly_Gunner

3 days apart after a .75# app of 46-0-0 and some rain. Crazy how fast I'm seeing improvement with spoon feeding and nitrogen apps.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed 1 gallon

Celsius
Revolver
Certainty
MSM
Surfactant

Spot spraying throughout the yard for Dallisgrass, Kylinga, Virginia buttonweed.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

CenlaLowell said:


> Sprayed 1 gallon
> 
> Celsius
> Revolver
> Certainty
> MSM
> Surfactant
> 
> Spot spraying throughout the yard for Dallisgrass, Kylinga, Virginia buttonweed.


Shotgun method!!! I like it...damn weeds.


----------



## JRS 9572

@CenlaLowell I have the same charcoal Weber. Wouldn't trade it for any other grill out there.


----------



## CenlaLowell

JRS 9572 said:


> @CenlaLowell I have the same charcoal Weber. Wouldn't trade it for any other grill out there.


Yes it's nice for sure


----------



## BUbbaSwine

Watered the lawn...

Well it rained so I sat inside and let Mother Nature do her work...


----------



## SGrabs33

A little aeration before all this rain comes in.


----------



## LBK_419

Best way to start the day... with a mow.


----------



## SWB

The good : germination on a small area seeded last Friday. A shout out to my mail carrier for seeing if it was drivable.



The not so good: I tried to sneak in the start of my 1.5 acre reno before the rain & didn't make it. It'll be this weekend before it's dry enough to work again. Oh well.


----------



## weirj55

dimi said:


> My first mow with my new Allett Liberty! So excited to finally start transitioning this lawn from rotary to reel.


Would love to hear how you like the Allett Liberty 43. Want to acquire one myself!


----------



## acegator

First cut of the tifway with my swardman and my first ever time to reel mow, only did down to 1" because I had no clue what I was doing but what a machine and what a cut can't thank you guys enough for answering all my dumb questions


----------



## Paul M

razorback2020 said:


> Mowed this evening with my Tru-cut. Grass is really starting to take off. I am mowing every other day. Thinking about PGR.


What kind of edging did you use on your flower bed? I am thinking of doing the same.


----------



## anthonybilotta

Performed my third and final scalp for the year! Went down to 0.1 inches. Will do a bit of sanding tomorrow. Then I'll decide if I want to do a bit of a putting green at .15 or maybe do I fringe/chipping area at .3

First pass at .4


Last pass at .1


----------



## Philly_Gunner

LBK_419 said:


> Best way to start the day... with a mow.


Lawn goals. Looks really nice!


----------



## LBK_419

Philly_Gunner said:


> LBK_419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best way to start the day... with a mow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawn goals. Looks really nice!
Click to expand...

Many thanks!


----------



## Cajun71163

First ever leveling of front yard. 11 month old celebration. .5" HOC. 4 yards of white sand for 5,000 sq feet. Used wheelbarrow, shovel and 36" lawn Level rake. The lawn level rake was worth it's weight in gold. It was a fun accomplishment. Hoping to see good results.


----------



## JLMTX83

Working a rehab after the previous owners neglected the yard for years. 6" plus rain last weekend kicked things into growth mode. Lots of bare/patchy spots and tons of thatch so addressing that before overseeing a mixed st. aug/bermuda/crap filled almost two acres with Arden 15. Dethatched the yard, laid down some fert and highlander bermuda seed to test germination before throwing down the good stuff within the next week or so. Mowed the yard back down to 2.5" HOC to see how the lawn will respond with stepping it down lower (.5") each mow every few days. Last yard was a putting green so this yard's turf quality is bothering me, but with time the payoff will be worth it. Might be time to start a journal, lots going on over here.


----------



## FlaDave

Cut @ .5"
Put down .25oz/M Anuew pgr
Growing way too fast now.


----------



## GaJake

Realized that I have a torpedo grass issue that I previously thought was common Bermuda.


----------



## falainwest

razorback2020 said:


> Mowed this evening with my Tru-cut. Grass is really starting to take off. I am mowing every other day. Thinking about PGR.


wow, looks great. What is your HOC and what type of fertilizer/ingredients are you using?


----------



## bigmks

Finished leveling my front yard with super sod level mix!


----------



## tcorbitt20

Watched it fill in a little more and spread about 5 yards of mulch.


----------



## FranksATX

We had some nice rain this week and the bermuda really needed it (no irrigation). Been mowing every three to four days and its filling in nicely. Did a nice cross cut on the lawn (I'm terrible on making strait lines).


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed TM and Prostar fungicide over the yard.


----------



## ktgrok

I pet it and sweet talked it a bit.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Mowed and scissored the front and then cut the back.

I scalped the back on the lowest setting with the rotary on Sunday and she was almost full on green by Thursday!


----------



## KSwiss0728

Heading out of town tomorrow for the long weekend, so I figured this morning would be a good time to lay down my first application of Celsius since the Beagles will be off the lawn for the next 5 days. Really hoping it does a good job of knocking back the Lespedeza that has started to take over.

Was my first time applying a blanket herbicide other than pre-em, so I picked up some Lesco marking dye from Site-one... helped very very little. Might have to pick up some polarized sunglasses and see if those help with being able to see where I spray.


----------



## david_

Mowed

And 100 more plugs around yard since I had the energy.


----------



## Paul M

Mowed, edged and trimmed. Putting down some Humic DG tomorrow.


----------



## bushwacked

Scalped it today ..


----------



## Root_cause

Mowed, then watched the torrents of rain come in.


----------



## ktgrok

Gave it what I hope is an immune boost to prevent fungus, help fight off pests, potentially help with nematodes, etc.


----------



## Txmx583

Mowed, yard continues to get better every week since the level!!


----------



## BubbaGrumpus

Root_cause said:


> Mowed, then watched the torrents of rain come in.


I'm going to need you to get your stuff and get out of my house.

Beautiful property!


----------



## 985arrowhead

Happy Memorial Day weekend!

Hope it looks like a flag....

Any ideas for stars?


----------



## Awar

Rotary mowed at 1.5" to pick up debris & mulch etc after leveling over a month ago, then mowed the backyard for the first time using my Swardman at a bit over 1" HOC. What a machine, super easy to use and maneuver around! I will mow lower tomorrow or Monday and try to maintain at a little under an inch.

Yard still needs at least couple of weeks to fill in.


----------



## stevenjmclark

Mowed my centipede at 1". Picked up a Chapin 20v on Friday and sprayed Humic, RGS, and Microgreene. Need a dose of 15-0-15 soon. I am just in awe of how my reel mower has transformed the appearance of my lawn. The domination line is coming in nicely as well. Let's be real, we all do this to make our neighbors look bad :lol:


----------



## cutigers08

Mowed for the first time in 6 days. Fertilized last Sunday and its rained 4.5" since, plus temps in the mid 80s. had to run over with the rotary, mow with the reel, use the rotary to pick up clippings, reel again 2x....it was quite the task and its officially PGR time.


----------



## cutigers08

stevenjmclark said:


> Mowed my centipede at 1". Picked up a Chapin 20v on Friday and sprayed Humic, RGS, and Microgreene. Need a dose of 15-0-15 soon. I am just in awe of how my reel mower has transformed the appearance of my lawn. The domination line is coming in nicely as well. Let's be real, we all do this to make our neighbors look bad :lol:


Love the domination line. Mine isnt a neighbor but a piece of property the HOA owns and maintains. I wish they would just let me take care of it and discount my yearly fee lol.


----------



## bushwacked

LOL! have you asked the HOA about it?


----------



## cutigers08

bushwacked said:


> LOL! have you asked the HOA about it?


Not yet. I'm tempted but I'm sure it's covered in a contract with the guys that keep up the rest of the common area (they do a great job with the fescue). I also really dont want to mow around all those trees.


----------



## tmwebb3

Seeded 4500sqft of Zenith Zoysia in my backyard. Tilled, dragged to level with a pallet, seeded, rolled, then applications of starter fert, Carbon Earth XSoil, and Pennington Slopemaster mulch. Next month will be repeated posts of me watering.


----------



## stevenjmclark

@cutigers08 I've started throwing extra fert/liquid into our cul de sac. If the HOA isn't gonna take care of it I'll start using it for experiments and chipping practice


----------



## jpos34

Edged up the beds and put on fresh mulch


----------



## tcorbitt20

Got in a good mow yesterday. Still hitting a lot of sand with the reel, but it's still cutting well. Planning on a good backlap whenever I can mow without hitting a little sand again.


----------



## BubbaGrumpus

Just a quick cut in between storms.





I'll tell you what.. The Toro Recycler is by far the best push mower I've ever used. Mowed wet & tall.. took it on the chin like a champ.

Also.. if anyone ever asks what's the biggest bang for the buck.. it's Celsius/Certainty for me. I actually have grass to mow now.. not just weeds.


----------



## cutigers08

Sprayed my first PGR app with some FEature 6-0-0. 4.5" of rain over 6 days along with temps in the 80s made mowing quite a task yesterday. Lots more rain in the forecast so hopefully the Tnex keeps it manageable until I can mow again. Looks like at minimum 4-5 days if the forecast holds true.


----------



## Passat774

Just a cut waiting for warmer weather to do some more leveling


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie

Spayed Urea + AS on the bermuda patch - well I did eventually. First I had a really fun series of mishaps to go through. While I was swinging 4 gallons onto my back, a plastic buckle on the shoulder strap broke apart, sending the fully loaded Harbor Freight sprayer right to the pavement. I secured the broken strap back to the tank with some cordage out of my work veehickel. Only a pint or so of the mix had leaked out onto the concrete, and luckily no iron in it this time. With that squared away I set about to do what I come for, only to find that the plastic handle of the sprayer wand now had a long crack in it from the weight of the sprayer falling on it I guess. Oh boy. Cannibalizing a fan nozzle from a Chapin dualie boom, the spray wand from a Master Gardener cart (an unfinished project) and the hose from an older Harbor Freight sprayer, I got it to working again, just a couple hours later than expected. Subsequently went and sprayed the zoysia patch w Podium and a little spritz of 20-20-20. Feels like it should be Miller Time already, but the sun's still high in the sky.


----------



## SWB

Finally got this 14k area seeded today.


----------



## zoysialover

Managed to get a mow job in before the rain came. Supposed to rain for the next 10 days in the DFW area.


----------



## RDZed

zoysialover said:


> Managed to get a mow job in before the rain came. Supposed to rain for the next 10 days in the DFW area.


That looks f-ing awesome dude. LOTM worthy.

Props.


----------



## bushwacked

Ran the SunJoe to dethatch the yard .. another 8 bags of grass was pulled up. so makes the running total of 24 bags of grass this weekend after scalping as well ... Poor trash guys this week are going to hate my stop


----------



## BUbbaSwine

Mowed, filled in a spot around an electric transformer and transplanted some sprigs to fill in the bare spot


----------



## mrigney

Blanket spray front and back w/Prodiamine, Certainty, and Celsius (yeah, I didn't get my pre-e out this spring, so figure better now than not at all).


----------



## bushwacked

Dumb question ... but is pre-e better late than never? I thought it had to be before a certain time or it was useless?


----------



## Redtwin

bushwacked said:


> Dumb question ... but is pre-e better late than never? I thought it had to be before a certain time or it was useless?


No dumb questions here and yes, better late than never.


----------



## zoysialover

RDZed said:


> zoysialover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to get a mow job in before the rain came. Supposed to rain for the next 10 days in the DFW area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks f-ing awesome dude. LOTM worthy.
> 
> Props.
Click to expand...

Thanks RDZed! It's def a labor of love!


----------



## 985arrowhead

May 25th,

Happy Memorial Day!



Got out early this morning before everyone was awake and applied a few apps to the yard.

I started with my PGR, I was wanting to just let it go unregulated to allow some of the spot in the front and back yards to fill in. I realize people talk about vertical vs. horizontal growth and that if the plant can grow vertical it will want to grow horizontal but I don't know if I really noted that last season applying PGR from May all the way through September but as of right now I am cutting every other day in the front with the reel and filling the basket. I even went 2 days and started to have a little scalp in a few spots. So, I want to make sure I can keep up with the HOC and even if I miss a day or two have the grass still reasonably green.

So, PGR today with FeAture I had left over from last season. Next I applied some prevent fungus apps with PPZ 41.8 and Cleary 3336F and threw in some Talstar-P for insect control.

PGR @ .25ml/K
FeAture @ 1oz/K
PPZ 41.8 @ 21.5ml/L
3336F @ 2oz/K
Talstar @ 1oz/K

I did this Saturday and then I went back over just the east west stripes to give it a little more contrast yesterday.


----------



## rjw0283

Picked up garbage from my inconsiderate neighbors, apparently they had a covid party for the 3rd night in a row. Wooohoooo!

Front looks better than it ever has, awaiting my soil test results so I can target what i.need.


Back yard, did spot leveling a week ago,


----------



## bushwacked

Watched it flood my newly fertilized yard



Not sure how much fertilizer will actually be used now ...


----------



## NycHorn

bushwacked said:


> Watched it flood my newly fertilized yard
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how much fertilizer will actually be used now ...


Same, sigh I'm in the DFW area.


----------



## Ren




----------



## mre_man_76

rjw0283 said:


> Picked up garbage from my inconsiderate neighbors, apparently they had a covid party for the 3rd night in a row. Wooohoooo!
> 
> Front looks better than it ever has, awaiting my soil test results so I can target what i.need.
> 
> 
> Back yard, did spot leveling a week ago,


Coming along nice


----------



## mitch1588

Finally heating up and grass is starting to grow in Central Alabama. Double cut at 5/8" with Edwin 10 blade reel.


----------



## randyinfm

NycHorn said:


> bushwacked said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watched it flood my newly fertilized yard
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how much fertilizer will actually be used now ...
> 
> 
> 
> Same, sigh I'm in the DFW area.
Click to expand...

Same in Flower Mound. At least we didn't get 5 inches like last weekend.


----------



## rjw0283

Ren said:


>


Nice! Probably the nicest chicken pen I've ever seen.


----------



## Dozer32

MEMORIAL DAY STARS AND LAWN STRIPES!


----------



## ZachUA

mitch1588 said:


> Finally heating up and grass is starting to grow in Central Alabama. Double cut at 5/8" with Edwin 10 blade reel.


Looks great! Where bouts in the ham are you? I'm over near Hoover.


----------



## anthonybilotta

Coming back strong after the third scalp of the year and second round of top dressing !


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

After I finished cooking on the grill I managed to get a mow in. Lawn is finally starting to look picture worthy. Bermuda cut at 1.5 in. with Toro Timemaster. I am getting a few scalp spots so I am considering going up 1 notch. I REALLY need to level my lawn!

Side Note - Storm was blowing in so that's why the leaves are everywhere.


----------



## mitch1588

ZachUA said:


> mitch1588 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally heating up and grass is starting to grow in Central Alabama. Double cut at 5/8" with Edwin 10 blade reel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! Where bouts in the ham are you? I'm over near Hoover.
Click to expand...

Also in Hoover. Greystone.


----------



## dimi

weirj55 said:


> dimi said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first mow with my new Allett Liberty! So excited to finally start transitioning this lawn from rotary to reel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to hear how you like the Allett Liberty 43. Want to acquire one myself!
Click to expand...

Love this reel! It's the perfect size for me, easy to maneuver around the yard, no engine to mess with. I would highly suggest getting a second battery though. Even though its enough for me to mow my front and back yard, it's nice to have extra power for the times I need to scarify before mowing.


----------



## Root_cause

thanks, just put all that stuff in over the past 2 months. Now, I have to fix all the soil issues and make sure everything Is healthy.



BubbaGrumpus said:


> Root_cause said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed, then watched the torrents of rain come in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to need you to get your stuff and get out of my house.
> 
> Beautiful property!
Click to expand...


----------



## ktgrok

BubbaGrumpus said:


> Just a quick cut in between storms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you what.. The Toro Recycler is by far the best push mower I've ever used. Mowed wet & tall.. took it on the chin like a champ.
> 
> Also.. if anyone ever asks what's the biggest bang for the buck.. it's Celsius/Certainty for me. I actually have grass to mow now.. not just weeds.


Agree with both of these statements. 
The Toro Recycler I have was used on facebook, and it actually does a great job. I'm mowing my bermuda on the 2nd lowest setting after scalping on the first,and it both mulches well and bags great. I do need to adjust the self propel control I think, but it does a fantastic job. I know rotary isn't as good as a gas powered reel, but pretty sure the grass looks BETTER after mowing with this than with my manual reel. And no scalping issues really.


----------



## ktgrok

zoysialover said:


> Managed to get a mow job in before the rain came. Supposed to rain for the next 10 days in the DFW area.


Wow, that is some nice looking Zoysia! 
I love the look of Zeon, and am totally jealous we don't have that here in Central Florida. Just Empire. Can't even find Toccoa Green, which was freaking developed just up the road at UF!


----------



## ktgrok

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> After I finished cooking on the grill I managed to get a mow in. Lawn is finally starting to look picture worthy. Bermuda cut at 1.5 in. with Toro Timemaster. I am getting a few scalp spots so I am considering going up 1 notch. I REALLY need to level my lawn!
> 
> Side Note - Storm was blowing in so that's why the leaves are everywhere.


That color is awesome! Care to share your secrets? Photos like this tempt me to raise my HOC, but then I remember all the fungal problems I had last year, and change my mind.


----------



## j2dna

zoysialover said:


> Managed to get a mow job in before the rain came. Supposed to rain for the next 10 days in the DFW area.


I'm out in Prosper. We're thinking of building out here and one builder offered to put in zoysia. How well does it do in the heat of summer? Also, what is your spring/summer HOC!

Yard looks awesome btw!


----------



## FedDawg555

Dozer32 said:


> MEMORIAL DAY STARS AND LAWN STRIPES!


Damn bro that green is amazing!


----------



## ktgrok

dimi said:


> weirj55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dimi said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first mow with my new Allett Liberty! So excited to finally start transitioning this lawn from rotary to reel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to hear how you like the Allett Liberty 43. Want to acquire one myself!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love this reel! It's the perfect size for me, easy to maneuver around the yard, no engine to mess with. I would highly suggest getting a second battery though. Even though its enough for me to mow my front and back yard, it's nice to have extra power for the times I need to scarify before mowing.
Click to expand...

And now I have a new thing to covet...


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

ktgrok said:


> ThickLawnThickWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> After I finished cooking on the grill I managed to get a mow in. Lawn is finally starting to look picture worthy. Bermuda cut at 1.5 in. with Toro Timemaster. I am getting a few scalp spots so I am considering going up 1 notch. I REALLY need to level my lawn!
> 
> Side Note - Storm was blowing in so that's why the leaves are everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That color is awesome! Care to share your secrets? Photos like this tempt me to raise my HOC, but then I remember all the fungal problems I had last year, and change my mind.
Click to expand...

Always willing to share info. Right now its feeding on Carbon x and I just applied some liquid iron and Molasses. 
GreenTrx or Carbon X Every 6 weeks
Spoon feed a small dose of 46-0-0 weekly. 
Iron App every 3 weeks
Kelp4less Extreme Blend and Molasses once a month


----------



## RDZed

Put down 42 lbs of 29-0-4 and 30 lbs of ironite in the front Bermuda.

Put down 10 lbs of leftover Crab X in the back yard.


----------



## agrassman

Mowed the zoysia and Bermuda with the reel.


----------



## mre_man_76

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> ktgrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThickLawnThickWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> After I finished cooking on the grill I managed to get a mow in. Lawn is finally starting to look picture worthy. Bermuda cut at 1.5 in. with Toro Timemaster. I am getting a few scalp spots so I am considering going up 1 notch. I REALLY need to level my lawn!
> 
> Side Note - Storm was blowing in so that's why the leaves are everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That color is awesome! Care to share your secrets? Photos like this tempt me to raise my HOC, but then I remember all the fungal problems I had last year, and change my mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always willing to share info. Right now its feeding on Carbon x and I just applied some liquid iron and Molasses.
> GreenTrx or Carbon X Every 6 weeks
> Spoon feed a small dose of 46-0-0 weekly.
> Iron App every 3 weeks
> Kelp4less Extreme Blend and Molasses once a month
Click to expand...

Curious about the molasses. Is it to feed the microbes to keep thatch at Bay?


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

mre_man_76 said:


> ThickLawnThickWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ktgrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> That color is awesome! Care to share your secrets? Photos like this tempt me to raise my HOC, but then I remember all the fungal problems I had last year, and change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Always willing to share info. Right now its feeding on Carbon x and I just applied some liquid iron and Molasses.
> GreenTrx or Carbon X Every 6 weeks
> Spoon feed a small dose of 46-0-0 weekly.
> Iron App every 3 weeks
> Kelp4less Extreme Blend and Molasses once a month
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Curious about the molasses. Is it to feed the microbes to keep thatch at Bay?
Click to expand...

Bingo! Other benefits as well. It has some iron, calcium and other micronutrients.

https://www.plantfoodco.com/lawn-tree-care/products/biostimulants/blackstrap-molasses/

https://blog.lawneq.com/molasses-as-a-fertilizer/


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> After I finished cooking on the grill I managed to get a mow in. Lawn is finally starting to look picture worthy. Bermuda cut at 1.5 in. with Toro Timemaster. I am getting a few scalp spots so I am considering going up 1 notch. I REALLY need to level my lawn!
> 
> Side Note - Storm was blowing in so that's why the leaves are everywhere.


I had to take mine up yesterday. 5 straight days of rain was too much. Thinking about another scalping in a few weeks.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Dozer32 said:


> MEMORIAL DAY STARS AND LAWN STRIPES!


Absolutely breathtaking. Love the flags. That is a sight to behold.


----------



## TNTurf

Just noticed how many stickers are on my fuel tank.
Mow at .350.


----------



## acegator

Mowed @.75 and watered.. actually had a bucket full of clippings this time and I don't think I have killed it yet.. :lol:


----------



## zoysialover

j2dna said:


> zoysialover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to get a mow job in before the rain came. Supposed to rain for the next 10 days in the DFW area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm out in Prosper. We're thinking of building out here and one builder offered to put in zoysia. How well does it do in the heat of summer? Also, what is your spring/summer HOC!
> 
> Yard looks awesome btw!
Click to expand...

Zoysia does well in the summer heat. You just have to keep the height of cut low for zoysia. Greendoc recommends between 0.5-0.75". I usually maintain at 0.6-.75'. The only real drawback with zoysia for me has been slow recpvery time and fungus issues (dollar spot or brown patch) in the spring. If you use a preventative fungicide in fall and spring it's usually very manageable. Good luck with the build @j2dna!!


----------



## cutigers08

Managed to get a mow in before another 4 days of rain. Last mowed Saturday, applied PGR Sunday. Still alot of clippings.


----------



## ZachUA

First good mow of the season.



Had been pretty dry here, and the grass was looking kinda meh, but now it has been raining like crazy on and off and the grass has really greened up.

Also had irrigation installed last weekend after dreaming about it for 3 years! So of course it's going to rain like crazy now.  I'm not complaining though...saves the ol water bill!


----------



## Txmx583

Mowed and threw down some Milo!!!!


----------



## Saints

Tried to mow the new Geo sod for the first time at 1/2" with the Swardman. 10 minutes in I hit a rock and bent the bed knife so I guess it's going to have to wait. Ordered three new ones in preparation for future disaster. Reel has a nice gash in it, but that's going to have to wait until the off season as I still have some sand from leveling that's just going to dull it further.

AC went out, fixed now, but all expenses I wasn't expecting today. I feel defeated.

Time for a cold one!


----------



## Redtwin

I did a HOC reset down to 3/16" from 1/2". It took 6 passes over 3 days not counting all the passes with the rotary vacuuming up the clippings. The seed heads in the patch of common really put a lot of stress on the mower!


----------



## balistek

lowrate Dismiss application. Figured this was my last shot to use it prior to temps getting too high.. Plan on attempting the backyard same dismiss spiked with quicksilver. Its just to keep the kids off the lawn long enough. One must not impede on their pool time so I am told


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Late day mow with the California Trimmer.


----------



## bushwacked

Txmx583 said:


> Mowed and threw down some Milo!!!!


How do you like this spreader? Thinking of getting this one or one pretty close to it ... https://www.homedepot.com/p/EARTHWAY-Plus-40-lbs-Commercial-Capacity-Seed-and-Fertilizer-Spreader-EWAY2600A-Plus/312982761

Yard looks great too!!


----------



## Txmx583

bushwacked said:


> Txmx583 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed and threw down some Milo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like this spreader? Thinking of getting this one or one pretty close to it ... https://www.homedepot.com/p/EARTHWAY-Plus-40-lbs-Commercial-Capacity-Seed-and-Fertilizer-Spreader-EWAY2600A-Plus/312982761
> 
> Yard looks great too!!
Click to expand...

Yep, that's the same exact one! I love it!! My only complaint is the capacity is not 40lbs and nowhere close to that. A 32lb bag of Milo will not fit in the hopper, I have to fill it, the. Dump the last 1/4 of the bag or so in after there is room. Other than that, it works great and I love the pneumatic tires way better than the plastic ones on my Scotts spreader. I bought mine on Amazon on sale I think


----------



## LBK_419

Quick mow... trying to keep her at 1/4 inch.


----------



## kb02gt

GaJake said:


> Realized that I have a torpedo grass issue that I previously thought was common Bermuda.


This stuff can really sneak up on you, and sometimes am not too sure what it is until it grows to the 1st tiller stage.

Am at a loss for words. To put it nicely  , i really don't like this stuff, lol. And am generally considered a happy go lucky guy. Just finished tearing up both sides of my house 2 weeks ago trying to get rid of this stuff. The roots run deep, even under the sprinklers and tree roots in some cases. I've learned that tearing them out was a really bad idea. They can sprout from just pieces of the stem.

The bad news: I purchased about 40 bags of soil and as i was pouring them out i saw a couple of torpedo stems in there. I'd say out of the 40 bags i probably saw like 3 stems. Also since tearing them the torpedo started to grow back.

The good news: @Greendoc had mentioned Fluazifop a while ago, and agreed that Grass-B-Gon is a good product to wipe out weeds and grass. Keep in mind there is Grass-B-Gone with Fluazifop and another without it. I'm also using Dismiss NXT, it damages them heavily but takes like 3 apps to kill any of them. Sethoxydim is okay on them too, and even did a Dismiss NXT + Sethoxydim mixture. But fluazifop is the main ingredient i'm using to wipe this stuff out. I have other areas of my lawn that i am going to keep dead for a while until i completely irradicate this stuff.

Here are the 2 products i am using and am really happy with the results so far. Although i have St. Augustine i do know these 2 products will also kill Bermuda as well.



Really like the fact this one is rain fast in 15min according to the label.


Here is some torpedo i pulled up. Sigh. The areas where you can still see the torpedo, but it looks dried out and dead was done by the 2 products above.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Gave the back yard St. Augustine at quick trim (2.5") in between the waves of thunderstorms. Got another 1" of rain overnight.


----------



## Dozer32

TN Hawkeye said:


> Dozer32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MEMORIAL DAY STARS AND LAWN STRIPES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely breathtaking. Love the flags. That is a sight to behold.
Click to expand...

Thanks Hawkeye!


----------



## Murfandturf

New sod coming in nicely since removing the trees. Been about two weeks now.


----------



## Jimefam

Scalped from .60" down to .375" might go further tomorrow and try and keep it at this current height going forward not sure.


----------



## ssaleen

This is paspalum
1. Brought the lawn down from 2 - 1.3 inch then the next day brought it down to 0.75 using rotary
2. sprayed humic acid to the soil at 9oz/1000ft
3. got in 8 cubic yards of sand
4. 11-12 wheelbarrows (2 cf) per 1000 sqft
5. used a walk behind tiller/tractor to pull a wooden pallet with 2 big cement bricks on top as a drag and just worked the area for hours
6. applied 10-10-10 granular at 0.75N/1000 on top of the new sand
7. changed irrigation to daily schedule as temp is 100+ daily





















Have a huge problem with yellow nutsedge will work on this the next couple of days


----------



## bushwacked

looking great!

How much do you water per day with those temps?


----------



## cnet24

ssaleen said:


> This is paspalum
> 1. Brought the lawn down from 2 - 1.3 inch then the next day brought it down to 0.75 using rotary
> 2. sprayed humic acid to the soil at 9oz/1000ft
> 3. got in 8 cubic yards of sand
> 4. 11-12 wheelbarrows (2 cf) per 1000 sqft
> 5. used a walk behind tiller/tractor to pull a wooden pallet with 2 big cement bricks on top as a drag and just worked the area for hours
> 6. applied 10-10-10 granular at 0.75N/1000 on top of the new sand
> 7. changed irrigation to daily schedule as temp is 100+ daily


Love seeing lawns from other countries. So cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## harold56

ssaleen said:


> This is paspalum
> 1. Brought the lawn down from 2 - 1.3 inch then the next day brought it down to 0.75 using rotary
> 2. sprayed humic acid to the soil at 9oz/1000ft
> 3. got in 8 cubic yards of sand
> 4. 11-12 wheelbarrows (2 cf) per 1000 sqft
> 5. used a walk behind tiller/tractor to pull a wooden pallet with 2 big cement bricks on top as a drag and just worked the area for hours
> 6. applied 10-10-10 granular at 0.75N/1000 on top of the new sand
> 7. changed irrigation to daily schedule as temp is 100+ daily


Please give us updates as this recovers from the scalp. Most of the research online about paspalum says it is very sensitive to scalping, however the KPIs of a golf course and a homeowner are bound to be different. It would be nice to know how it responds. I am going to be transitioning my backyard in a few weeks from bermuda over to paspalum as well.


----------



## seebryango

Mowed my new TifTuf sod for the first time with the rotary (14 days after laying), planted some Day Lilys that we got from my grandma's yard and attempted to cut a straight edge along the flower bed. I used stakes and a string line but it is still difficult to get it perfect. I'll continue with the other edges later


----------



## ssaleen

bushwacked said:


> looking great!
> 
> How much do you water per day with those temps?


@bushwacked 
I am using Irrigation Association schedule for different zones that i Have.

the excel file (after irrigation audit) i used from their website recommended to switch to daily watering for 9.5 Reference ET

so i am putting around total 0.33 inch per day in some zones in 2 cycles. around 2.31 inch per week.

I am testing this i might go back to 1.5" per week (every other day)


----------



## ssaleen

cnet24 said:


> ssaleen said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is paspalum
> 1. Brought the lawn down from 2 - 1.3 inch then the next day brought it down to 0.75 using rotary
> 2. sprayed humic acid to the soil at 9oz/1000ft
> 3. got in 8 cubic yards of sand
> 4. 11-12 wheelbarrows (2 cf) per 1000 sqft
> 5. used a walk behind tiller/tractor to pull a wooden pallet with 2 big cement bricks on top as a drag and just worked the area for hours
> 6. applied 10-10-10 granular at 0.75N/1000 on top of the new sand
> 7. changed irrigation to daily schedule as temp is 100+ daily
> 
> 
> 
> Love seeing lawns from other countries. So cool! Thanks for sharing.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## ssaleen

harold56 said:


> ssaleen said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is paspalum
> 1. Brought the lawn down from 2 - 1.3 inch then the next day brought it down to 0.75 using rotary
> 2. sprayed humic acid to the soil at 9oz/1000ft
> 3. got in 8 cubic yards of sand
> 4. 11-12 wheelbarrows (2 cf) per 1000 sqft
> 5. used a walk behind tiller/tractor to pull a wooden pallet with 2 big cement bricks on top as a drag and just worked the area for hours
> 6. applied 10-10-10 granular at 0.75N/1000 on top of the new sand
> 7. changed irrigation to daily schedule as temp is 100+ daily
> 
> 
> 
> Please give us updates as this recovers from the scalp. Most of the research online about paspalum says it is very sensitive to scalping, however the KPIs of a golf course and a homeowner are bound to be different. It would be nice to know how it responds. I am going to be transitioning my backyard in a few weeks from bermuda over to paspalum as well.
Click to expand...

@harold56 
I am praying the humic acid will help. I just went for it even though it will take time to recover 3-4 weeks i was told. I will keep regular updates here.


----------



## cglarsen

Kill's' coming along pretty good. 


Gonna let the Tahoma grow to 3 inches before digging sprigs; pleased with it so far.


----------



## bushwacked

cglarsen said:


> Kill's' coming along pretty good.
> 
> 
> Gonna let the Tahoma grow to 3 inches before digging sprigs; pleased with it so far.


what is going on here haha ... I am confused.


----------



## cglarsen

bushwacked said:


> cglarsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kill's' coming along pretty good.
> 
> 
> Gonna let the Tahoma grow to 3 inches before digging sprigs; pleased with it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is going on here haha ... I am confused.
Click to expand...

What you can't tell? Lol.

I'm converting from cool season grass to bermuda 5k sf at a time. Will be sprigging/stolonizing in the next couple weeks hopefully from the 1200 feet of sod laid in center.


----------



## bushwacked

ooooooooh ok ... now I got it


----------



## southernbuckeye

Tiftuf was well over an 1" above normal HOC but due to rain hadn't been able to touch it. Finally got a break and cut it, 1/3 rule wouldn't let me go down to normal HOC but plan on mowing daily and working it back down little by little


----------



## bmadams

Need help. Reel won't engage.


----------



## cjackson0314

The centipede in my front yard sure is kicking. Makes me keep second guessing killing it and going Bermuda.

*i know I need to edge. Had to leave to head to work*


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, with the new mower, trimmed and edged. When by in-laws and finished the day like this


----------



## Krs1

Did the final on level before I lay my new tiftuf tomorrow. Pics to follow!


----------



## DoubleBarrel

Cussed under my breath at what I think is another outbreak of fungus. Cut, trimmed, edged, and sprayed 3336F.

Sometimes I wish we had a thread for "up and coming lawns" where I wouldn't be too embarrassed to post more pics along side some of these. Absolutely gorgeous lawns gang!


----------



## Arnezkanizzle

Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## Paul M

Mowed, edged and trimmed. I also replaced a couple of sprinklers.


----------



## Tmank87

Mowed the front at 1" (2nd mow) and the back (maiden voyage) @ 2". 3 week old Pallisades at my new house.

Looking forward to greening up a bit and throwing down some fertilizer, iron and humic.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie

Cut the bermuda lawn upon observing that the PGR I sprayed day before yesterday is now obviously past its expiry date because it sure ain't working. Went to get the 17" push mower to finish the mowing after observing that the new carburetor gasket that I had put in the briggs powered McLane 20" yesterday was obviously not sealing, and was leaking gas all over the place.... Came back with a _new_ new carburetor bowl gasket later on. What a day for come backs.


----------



## Krs1

So here it is, super excited to have it down! Feels really good on the feet and they did a great job. All the pieces where cut uniform for the most part.


----------



## Krs1

A few more, felt like I did a really good job leveling prior but now I see what needs to be done. Looking forward to the work! I anticipate 1-4-1/2 yrd to to the first level. I will dress the seams in a week or so.


----------



## Krs1

So Now I'm a 2nd Time bermuda owner I'm very impressed on the progression of the plant! It's much smaller, greener and tight nit grass compared to 6 yrs ago or it must just be my excitement. I sure hope I can get this grass next level, I will be seeking tons of advice in this inaugural growing season.


----------



## zoysialover

It's been one month since the lawn leveling project. Not bad considering the cool spring we've had in North Texas and the slow recovery time of zoysia.


----------



## Tmank87

zoysialover said:


> It's been one month since the lawn leveling project. Not bad considering the cool spring we've had in North Texas and the slow recovery time of zoysia.


Looks fantastic. Did you pump it with N after the sand?


----------



## zoysialover

@Tmank87 -Thanks!! I first verticut then scalped the lawn to 0.4" from 0.75". Then I liquid fertilized at 0.25lbs/1000 sq ft for N and K, and used Feature (chelated Fe and micronutrients at 2oz/ 1000sq ft.). Watered it. 36 hours later I spread and leveled with washed and screened sand and watered in. The sand I got sucked btw. I need to find a place that sells to golf courses. I spent 3 days trying to remove large pebbles from off the top of the canopy.


----------



## Awar

zoysialover said:


> It's been one month since the lawn leveling project. Not bad considering the cool spring we've had in North Texas and the slow recovery time of zoysia.


Beautiful!


----------



## falconsfan

Mowed yesterday and then today applied first PGR app of the year. Mixed in some Celsius and Fe while I was at it. Hope to mow every 5 days instead of 3.


----------



## zoysialover

@Awar - Thanks!


----------



## Awar

zoysialover said:


> @Tmank87 -Thanks!! I first verticut then scapled the lawn to 0.4" from 0.75". Then I liquid fertilized at 0.25lbs/1000 sq ft for N and K, and used Feature (chelated Fe and micronutrients at 2oz/ 1000sq ft.). Watered it. 36 hours later I spread and leveled with washed and screened sand and watered in. The sand I got sucked btw. I need to find a place that sells to golf courses. I spent 3 days trying to remove large pebbles from off the top of the canopy.


I had the same issue with pebbles in my river sand, which is supposedly USGA spec sand! Keeps me nervous of dropping below 0.75" HOC


----------



## Tmank87

zoysialover said:


> @Tmank87 -Thanks!! I first verticut then scapled the lawn to 0.4" from 0.75". Then I liquid fertilized at 0.25lbs/1000 sq ft for N and K, and used Feature (chelated Fe and micronutrients at 2oz/ 1000sq ft.). Watered it. 36 hours later I spread and leveled with washed and screened sand and watered in. The sand I got sucked btw. I need to find a place that sells to golf courses. I spent 3 days trying to remove large pebbles from off the top of the canopy.


Awesome. Really looks wonderful. I never got around to leveling at my previous house, moved after 2 years. Just laid down Pallisades at new place and will be doing this year or next. Most of the leveling comes from the Bermuda guys so I've always been a bit gun shy. This has inspired me. Thanks again!


----------



## zoysialover

@Awar - Yeah, I was not happy when I called the sand company back. They ended up refunding the total cost of the sand. I also ended up going to home depot and renting a wet dry vac and vacuumed up as many of the pebbles that I could. Talk about a job! Will never make that mistake again.

@Tmank87 - That's great! It's really satisfying especially when mowing. The reel mower bounces around a lot less and you get a cleaner cut. Good luck with the leveling project but just make sure you get the right kind of sand. I think Ryan Knorr on youtube has a video dedicated to using the right topdress sand. Unfortunately he made that video 2 days after I topdressed. LOL!


----------



## southernbuckeye

Rest HOC down to about 1" on my tif tuf, don't think the garden tractor can do a lot better than that. Still really looking hard to find a verticutter locally with no luck. Found lots of dethatchers though, just worried about beating the lawn up too much. The golf courses I see with great bermuda all verticut 3-4 times per season


----------



## david_

Mow, edge, 0.5lb N, and water. Notice the hybrid/common split in the lawn.


----------



## cutigers08

Smoking ribs, mowing and the wife is cleaning up the beds. I absolutely love PGR. Made my first app last Sunday. Mowed on Tueaday. Have had 4.5" of rain since and the clippings were minimal. Almost all of the deep sand spots are grown in as well from leveling.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Made some height adjustments to the sprayer off she goes


----------



## Awar

Mow, trim, edge, blow... Lawn is improving and expect more progress in the next week or two. Plugs looking better now in the removed tree bed :mrgreen:





Then I checked on my in-laws' lawn that was 90% weeds last season and barely any bermuda. Nobody believed that it can be brought back without re-sodding or re-seeding. I applied pre-em in February, fertilized, killed broadleaf weeds (2 apps), now killing grassy weeds and some tall fescue, and fertilizing at 1 lb/k. I would say it's 70% bermuda now. Only issue is they dont have irrigation so I hope they commit to watering during droughts!



Then my 2 year old asked for a Lego mower. Kinda ugly but he loved it haha


----------



## Tmank87

cutigers08 said:


> Smoking ribs, mowing and the wife is cleaning up the beds. I absolutely love PGR. Made my first app last Sunday. Mowed on Tueaday. Have had 4.5" of rain since and the clippings were minimal. Almost all of the deep sand spots are grown in as well from leveling.


Were you pleased with your sand used for leveling? If so, who was your supplier?


----------



## falainwest

Scalped front yard @ .75 inch and applied Milorganite. Leveling with sand tomorrow morning.


----------



## drfous

Chipping area ready for play. 5/8" hoc


----------



## razorback2020

Paul M said:


> razorback2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed this evening with my Tru-cut. Grass is really starting to take off. I am mowing every other day. Thinking about PGR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of edging did you use on your flower bed? I am thinking of doing the same.
Click to expand...

Just that metal edging you get at Lowe's or Home Depot.


----------



## LBK_419

Mowed and fertilized...


----------



## harold56

@ LBK_419
I grew up in Lubbock. I have to admit I get a little excited everytime I see your yard on here. Looks great!


----------



## cutigers08

Tmank87 said:


> cutigers08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smoking ribs, mowing and the wife is cleaning up the beds. I absolutely love PGR. Made my first app last Sunday. Mowed on Tueaday. Have had 4.5" of rain since and the clippings were minimal. Almost all of the deep sand spots are grown in as well from leveling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you pleased with your sand used for leveling? If so, who was your supplier?
Click to expand...

It was fairly clean. I used red mortar sand from Siteone in Gastonia. Pineville location white mortar is golf course sand because i reached out to the large supplier they get it from.


----------



## Tmank87

Thanks @cutigers08. Glad you went with mortar sand over the golf course?


----------



## ssaleen

Update on the Paspalum scalp and leveling project @harold56

May 28th



June 1st









Looking for some advice:
1. Should I mow or wait for all of it to green up?
2. Can i apply Sea Weed now or wait?

thanks


----------



## cutigers08

Tmank87 said:


> Thanks @cutigers08. Glad you went with mortar sand over the golf course?


Funny thing is that some locations sell golf course sand as mortar sand. I was fairly pleased with the mortar sand. I would use it again but may go for the golf course quality sand next spring. At the end of the day delivery cost was the deciding factor. The location I bought from only charged $60. A few of the others were over $100


----------



## 1FASTSS

Found the first round of army worms hit the yard today. lol...verticut and treated for them! Also realized by sprinkler heads need some TLC or else I need bigger ones for more water on the ground. After 45 mins I only had .5" on the ground in a few spots...grass got a little toasty after this long hot week.


----------



## Redtwin

1FASTSS said:


> Found the first round of army worms hit the yard today. lol...verticut and treated for them! Also realized by sprinkler heads need some TLC or else I need bigger ones for more water on the ground. After 45 mins I only had .5" on the ground in a few spots...grass got a little toasty after this long hot week.


I have been seeing a few moths during my mows so I put down some Bifen XTS this past weekend. Also, I think .5" after 45 minutes is pretty decent. Which sprinkler heads are you using?


----------



## Root_cause

Used this puppy for the first time!


----------



## Murfandturf




----------



## falainwest

Lawn leveling. Hard *** labor..


----------



## MoeBermuda

Mowed at .4". Color looks off since applying fungicide. I had to do something to uplift my spirits, so I reverse seared a picanha haha.


----------



## Mbodd42

My first post after about a year of lurking and learning. Appreciate all the folks that contribute here.

Spread 9 tons of masonry sand this weekend over roughly 10k sq/ft in the front and side yard and watered in with urea. This was my first level. I knew it was hard work when it hurt to pickup my coffee cup the morning after! I probably have a few spots that need more sand but I can already tell there will be a huge difference.


----------



## harold56

@ssaleen Thanks for posting. It looks like its going to bounce back just fine. As for your question I know if it was bermuda I would start mowing at the maintenance HOC immediately.


----------



## LBK_419

Had to mow... the 36-0-0 I put down Sunday kicked in already.


----------



## MidloMillers2012

Got in a mow with the Tru-Cut at 1", put down some Carbon Earth STX 5-0-25 and Roundup Lawn Bug Destroyer (Bifenthein and Chlorantraniliprole) after coming across what looks like Armyworm larvae.


----------



## Redtwin

6+ inches of rain in just under 4 hours here last night so no yard work got done.


----------



## LBK_419

harold56 said:


> @ LBK_419
> I grew up in Lubbock. I have to admit I get a little excited everytime I see your yard on here. Looks great!


@harold56 
Thank you very much!
Lubbock is a great place to be!


----------



## anthonybilotta

Gave her a cut. Still waiting for a few spots to fill in before beginning PGR.


----------



## GrassAndWater12

Managed to get in a quick mow. Centipede @ 1"


----------



## thegiftedgreek

Just had a big yellow bag of compost delivered from the local Super Sod. Will cut then top dress after work today. I am normally quiet and modest but, CHECK OUT THAT DOMINATION LINE 🤣


----------



## kc8qpu092200

Thats some great stuff!


----------



## CenlaLowell

Took three soil samples and I'll send it off to LSUAGCENTER


----------



## Lawnboy_03

Just bought a 27" Commercial Tru Cut. I have a 4 acre property but only use the reel on the immediate back yard. Love the way it cuts my TifTuf!


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, trimmed and edged

With the stander⬆


----------



## cglarsen

Torched (part of) my lawn. Getting close to sprigging time - there's no going back now!


----------



## brianuab

New spreader (last one lasted 15 plus years)


----------



## Darrell_KC

I am working on my plugging project and trying my hardest to keep the back watered and pushing the bermuda to grow as best as I can. Here are some pictures from my project. The first two are the nightmare that is my backyard. The 2nd 2 are the front yard which looks much nicer, and the last picture is the area my bermuda is doing the best.


----------



## rjw0283

Lawnboy_03 said:


> Just bought a 27" Commercial Tru Cut. I have a 4 acre property but only use the reel on the immediate back yard. Love the way it cuts my TifTuf!


Looks Awesome between the trees like that. Nice!


----------



## cglarsen

@Darrell_KC Keep plugging in the most bare areas as first priority and give them water for the first 1-2 weeks, after that they will be fine. Mow low and it will fill by end of the year pretty well.


----------



## Darrell_KC

@cglarsen 
Thanks! I am working on plugging across the open areas. I think I might be doing it wrong. I started some plugs on Sunday as a trial run, and they look like they are really struggling. I am hoping this is just the transplant shock.

I am using the pro plugger, and I am putting the plugs in the hole and then pressing them down with my foot, and covering with a little bit of miracle grow potting soil. I still feel like there are gaps between the plug and the clay ground that arent getting filled so its like the plug is just floating there and won't have a chance to root properly.

I am also rather concerned about the open areas in the backyard. Should I try to water these areas to keep the ground soft? Or should I instead focus on watering the bermuda that is already growing well, in hopes it continues to spread across the open spots?

As for my HOC, I am mowing it at 1.75. That's the 2nd lowest notch on my mower, and literally as low as I can mow without hanging up on the ground. My yard is especially lumpy, and that hill is atrocious. If I mow it on the lowest level the deck literally will hang up on the ground in spots.


----------



## cglarsen

Darrell_KC said:


> @cglarsen
> Thanks! I am working on plugging across the open areas. I think I might be doing it wrong. I started some plugs on Sunday as a trial run, and they look like they are really struggling. I am hoping this is just the transplant shock.
> 
> I am using the pro plugger, and I am putting the plugs in the hole and then pressing them down with my foot, and covering with a little bit of miracle grow potting soil. I still feel like there are gaps between the plug and the clay ground that arent getting filled so its like the plug is just floating there and won't have a chance to root properly.
> 
> I am also rather concerned about the open areas in the backyard. Should I try to water these areas to keep the ground soft? Or should I instead focus on watering the bermuda that is already growing well, in hopes it continues to spread across the open spots?
> 
> As for my HOC, I am mowing it at 1.75. That's the 2nd lowest notch on my mower, and literally as low as I can mow without hanging up on the ground. My yard is especially lumpy, and that hill is atrocious. If I mow it on the lowest level the deck literally will hang up on the ground in spots.


Answers as follows)
Ideally pull a 4 inch plug from your best established bermuda areas for the most roots. I did 2 inch plugs from sod but 4 is better. Push them down with your hand and make sure the plug bottoms out / touches the bottom of the hole - critical. I wouldn't mess with potting soil but that's fine. Just get a nice tight fit. 
It's normal for the top growth to yellow during the first week. It will bounce back with new growth. 
Don't water areas that don't have plugs, no need. Maybe wet the soil enough to pull bare plugs but focus on watering new plugs first for at least one week. After that they will be fine with occasional watering.
Your HOC is good. Even 2 inches would be ok if that makes mowing easier. The key is to mow often. Or alternatively, you can take a trimmer to the plugs and give them a real low buzz every few days to encourage lateral growth. Don't worry about the lumpiness until your yard is mostly filled. Next spring you can agressively power rake and smooth it out considerably in lieu of sand leveling.


----------



## Darrell_KC

@cglarsen That is the overall plan, I am focusing on coverage first and then working on fixing the leveling. Right now, holding water is difficult because it just runs down the hill and I think is washing away some of the nutrients, hence the bare ground. I am trying to plant some plugs into the hill and am hand watering them so that they actually get watered and not have it just run down the clay soil. As far as the plugs themselves, I think I stress too much over the top growth as being indicative of the health of the plug, and not remembering there are still roots in the plug itself that are going to generate new growth on their own.

As far as mowing, I am mowing every Wednesday and Sunday. Do you think I should be mowing more often than that? I am also working on harvesting sprigs. Is it best to plant sprigs horizontally with a screwdriver hole, or more vertically and give it a light burying? I know water is the key, but I was wondering if more plant is in the ground, would that mean it would have a better chance of anchoring and then growing as a new plant?


----------



## cglarsen

@Darrell_KC 2x week is fine. Just mow frequent enough so you're not cutting off more than 1/3 blade.

I've had some success planting runners with a large screwdriver and I just bury the screw driver to the handle at about a 45 degree angle, push runner all the way to bottom and smash the hole closed with handle of screwdriver. With water most of them should take.


----------



## blitz28179

thegiftedgreek said:


> Just had a big yellow bag of compost delivered from the local Super Sod. Will cut then top dress after work today. I am normally quiet and modest but, CHECK OUT THAT DOMINATION LINE 🤣


I wish I could get some in my area, Is it pretty pricey?


----------



## blitz28179

Lawnboy_03 said:


> Just bought a 27" Commercial Tru Cut. I have a 4 acre property but only use the reel on the immediate back yard. Love the way it cuts my TifTuf!


Looks great and congrats on the new addition. I guess its true that tif tuf is more shade tolerant, these pictures reveal that


----------



## blitz28179

brianuab said:


> New spreader (last one lasted 15 plus years)


Ive heard nothing buy good things about that spreader. Its hard to find it in stock


----------



## thompwa

Bought 40 bags of black kow top soil, screened if with a 1/4" hardware cloth, and filled in all the settling from my irrigation trenches last year. Sand is coming next!


----------



## Darrell_KC

cglarsen said:


> @Darrell_KC 2x week is fine. Just mow frequent enough so you're not cutting off more than 1/3 blade.
> 
> I've had some success planting runners with a large screwdriver and I just bury the screw driver to the handle at about a 45 degree angle, push runner all the way to bottom and smash the hole closed with handle of screwdriver. With water most of them should take.


Perfect. I will keep at that. I checked my plugs I planted Sunday while at lunch. You were right. All of them are growing new green leaf material and one is already pushing a runner out! I planted a bunch last night across the center open stripe in my backyard. I will harvest a bunch of runners from my front yard as well and begin planting those this weekend. The full bermuda push is on!


----------



## Cdub5_

rjw0283 said:


> Lawnboy_03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought a 27" Commercial Tru Cut. I have a 4 acre property but only use the reel on the immediate back yard. Love the way it cuts my TifTuf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks Awesome between the trees like that. Nice!
Click to expand...

And not a pesky root in sight!
Looks amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## Krs1

Dressed the seams, 6 days old.


----------



## Cjames1603

Gave my front yard an early morning double cut at .425. Sun hasn't quite come around yet. Going to hand pull some weeds and might put some
Milo down before heading to the back
Yard for my back yard resurrection.


----------



## acegator

- Mowed celebration in front and tifway in back .75 - tifway grew through the sand 
- put down some liquid soil loosener and some humic
- spread accelpryn


----------



## Root_cause

Wept for a few minutes over my dogs Destructive art. He managed to draw a dog in my yard, using his pee.


----------



## kc8qpu092200

I filled in a few low spots and gave the grass a quick cut.


----------



## acegator

Now that's some talent right there 



Root_cause said:


> Wept for a few minutes over my dogs Destructive art. He managed to draw a dog in my yard, using his pee.


----------



## ssaleen

Update on the Paspalum scalp and leveling project @harold56

June 1



June 8th







Building a Custom Sprayer Setup (Work in Progress)







Thanks


----------



## Two_Rivers

Leveled yesterday, or hopefully at least smoothed it out some.


----------



## 1FASTSS

Redtwin said:


> 1FASTSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found the first round of army worms hit the yard today. lol...verticut and treated for them! Also realized by sprinkler heads need some TLC or else I need bigger ones for more water on the ground. After 45 mins I only had .5" on the ground in a few spots...grass got a little toasty after this long hot week.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been seeing a few moths during my mows so I put down some Bifen XTS this past weekend. Also, I think .5" after 45 minutes is pretty decent. Which sprinkler heads are you using?
Click to expand...

Yeah, I guess your right.....5" isn't too bad...not sure why I was expecting more...maybe too many new things all at one time...new sod, new irrigation system etc...with all the rain from the Cristobal this weekend (8"+)cured any dry spots I had...I'm using rain birds 3500 and 5000's rotors.

During my mow yesterday I saw about 1000 moths in the neighbors SA grass but little to none in mine own so it nice to win the battle for now...my beds are another matter though...had to spray those as well. Probably on a monthly bucket test program now...


----------



## Cjames1603

Watched it rain and found some serious low spots. Gonna our more sand down. Also cleaned out my work soace in the garage and gonna change my HOC a tad higher


----------



## rjw0283

Krs1 said:


> Dressed the seams, 6 days old.


What is your dog doing? :lol:


----------



## Redtwin

rjw0283 said:


> Krs1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dressed the seams, 6 days old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your dog doing? :lol:
Click to expand...

That's how I feel on Mondays!!! :lol:


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed Axozystrobin, 3336, and Humic 12.


----------



## harold56

@ssaleen I think the SP is taking it like a champ. Awsome. Nice sprayer too.


----------



## Darth_V8r

Actually a weekend update. Mowed, and found a new invasive bermuda area. yay. Oddly enough, it's in the shade. So, I mixed up some sethoxydim and sprayed. I also harvested some sprigs from where the saint augustine is invading the flower beds and sprigged it into the bermuda area. The plan is going to be to keep the water shallow and the cut height high, counting on the shade to also give the SA the competitive advantage.

In other news, my test plug areas are holding up well. There is a spot in the yard that the dogs just are drawn to for wrestle-mania, and the centipede and SA have both died back. I put about 35 zoysia test sprigs in there about a month ago from different spots in the yard where it is zoy, and the plugs have taken root and started to expand - even with the heavy dog abuse. Have started a new section of test sprigs in the dogs' favorite pee area. I figure if the sprigs will thrive with the dog pee, I might finally have a solution for the perpetually dead spots in my yard.

Trimmed back some bushes, cleaned up pine cones, blah, blah. Light to moderate weekend yard work.


----------



## Murfandturf

Little AM TNex app


----------



## CenlaLowell

Forgot yesterday I sprayed Armada in the backyard.

Also trimmed some crepe myrtles


----------



## Cavan806

Ran the dethatcher yesterday. Aerated and picked up the cores this morning. Going to give it another tight trim tonight and put down some fert. Sand arrives tomorrow morning.


----------



## Cjames1603

Cut at .475" and about to spot treat with Celsius.


----------



## southernbuckeye

Cut again after the rain yesterday, itching to reset my HOC given my buildup but waiting for my reel mower to arrive in a couple of weeks


----------



## Meximusprime

Thinned out the canopy and did a reset scalp at .50. Been maintaining at 3/4 since I started reel cutting with Cali last month. That cleaning alone made a big difference but would like to maintain at 5/8. First PGR app coming soon after it recovers. Backyard celebration is almost filled in after sand leveling.


----------



## cglarsen

Prepped 5000 SF area for sprigging Tahoma in anticipation of heavy rain that we were supposed to receive to moisten my bone dry soil.



Rain poured everywhere in the area except for my neighborhood, like flash flooding. Maybe I will only do 1000 SF at a time, but sprig I shall.


----------



## rjw0283

Mowed the front. We got around 1.5 inches of rain in past 2 days. I applied PGR, fert, iron on Wednesday. First app of PGR. I did .25 per k, I think the front is mostly common Bermuda so it may need a higher dose next time. Plan was to go small and work up. I need to find a picture from last year, yard is 10x better. I have a long ways to go, but the work is showing. Yard needs to be leveled big time. I'm at just under 1 inch hoc, ground is too hilly/wavy to go much lower


----------



## SC Grass Loon

I got a mow in the other night.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Laid down some triples. Lawn is filling in nicely after sanding.


----------



## anthonybilotta

Gave it a cut then did some putting !


----------



## Ware

anthonybilotta said:


> Gave it a cut then did some putting !


Looks great!


----------



## FedDawg555

Got a MowJob in and time to hit the pool with beer!


----------



## anthonybilotta

@Ware thanks !


----------



## Cavan806

https://youtu.be/IY2-s1GaGV0

Watering in the sand

Cheers!


----------



## cglarsen

FedDawg555 said:


> Got a MowJob in and time to hit the pool with beer!


Nice. Love that pool setup!


----------



## FedDawg555

cglarsen said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a MowJob in and time to hit the pool with beer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. Love that pool setup!
Click to expand...

Thank you buddy!


----------



## FedDawg555

anthonybilotta said:


> Gave it a cut then did some putting !


Reel low bro! Love it.


----------



## Awar

Dropped the HOC from 3/4" to just under 5/8" so it doesn't look great now, but expect to maintain slightly higher than that. Seed heads suck but I'm starting PGR tomorrow so that should help. Plugged area making good progress.


----------



## Ware

Awar said:


> Dropped the HOC from 3/4" to just under 5/8" so it doesn't look great now, but expect to maintain slightly higher than that. Seed heads suck but I'm starting PGR tomorrow so that should help. Plugged area making good progress.


It's looking great!


----------



## Awar

Ware said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dropped the HOC from 3/4" to just under 5/8" so it doesn't look great now, but expect to maintain slightly higher than that. Seed heads suck but I'm starting PGR tomorrow so that should help. Plugged area making good progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's looking great!
Click to expand...

Thanks! But the color was much deeper yesterday :mrgreen:


----------



## FedDawg555

@Ware

How's my boy Pittman doing at Arky? Haven't heard much since he left UGA., but that guy can recruit. One of my favorite coaches ever at UGA. Great pick up IMO for y'all.


----------



## david_

Replaced mower case gasket and seal, carb and exhaust gaskets, carb fuel shutoff solenoid, new blades, removed mulch kit from deck and scalped down to 1". She bags like a beast with these high lift blades.





Will try to maintain at 1.25" but may have to retreat to 1.75" if I'm still scalping.


----------



## Ware

FedDawg555 said:


> @Ware
> 
> How's my boy Pittman doing at Arky? Haven't heard much since he left UGA., but that guy can recruit. One of my favorite coaches ever at UGA. Great pick up IMO for y'all.


It has been pretty quiet up there because COVID, but I think it will be good. He was not a splash hire, and I doubt he was one of their top choices going into the search, but the more I hear him the more I like him. He was an assistant here under Bielema, and is a very likable guy.

He brought in Barry Odom as DC and Kendal Briles as OC, which I felt were _great_ hires for a guy who hasn't been a head coach before - and his recruiting has been pretty strong. There is some recent excitement that they were able to grab that grad transfer Feleipe Franks out of Florida.

I think he will do well. The bar here is currently pretty low. :thumbup:


----------



## FedDawg555

Ware said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Ware
> 
> How's my boy Pittman doing at Arky? Haven't heard much since he left UGA., but that guy can recruit. One of my favorite coaches ever at UGA. Great pick up IMO for y'all.
> 
> 
> 
> It has been pretty quiet up there because COVID, but I think it will be good. He was not a splash hire, and I doubt he was one of their top choices going into the search, but the more I hear him the more I like him. He was an assistant here under Bielema, and is a very likable guy.
> 
> He brought in Barry Odom as DC and Kendal Briles as OC, which I felt were _great_ hires for a guy who hasn't been a head coach before - and his recruiting has been pretty strong. There is some recent excitement that they were able to grab that grad transfer Feleipe Franks out of Florida.
> 
> I think he will do well. The bar here is currently pretty low. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Bar may be low...but he will have solid trench monsters for y'all. I predict y'all will upset someone in the west this year. I've attended numerous closed practices here at UGA and spoke with him many times while he coached. Guys will run thru walls for him.


----------



## Sbcgenii

SC Grass Loon said:


> I got a mow in the other night.


Wow. :thumbup:


----------



## Redtwin

The Tifway 419 is loving this heat and humidity! Mowed at 3/8" and back under regulation.


----------



## Benwag

New to the forum but organized the shed, got a little now in with the greens mower and checking weeds I sprayed in the newly stripped area ready for some tiftuf sprigs in a few weeks hopefully. A few pics from the sod cutting project and mow today. Moved the good centipede sections around from to a spot that had gone bad.


----------



## cutigers08

Mowed and edged. My 419 is LOVING the warmer weather and I am loving PGR!


----------



## Paul M

Applied some Screamin Green and planted two Crepe Myrtle trees.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed t Nex and Paclo on the backyard. This will be my test section.


----------



## Passat774

Used follow members [mention]cpVA

ECO 250 an amazing tool


----------



## SC Grass Loon

Sbcgenii said:


> SC Grass Loon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a mow in the other night.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## Woodiejm

Long time lurker/occasional poster...

Just some common bermuda that I finally got down to sub-1 inch...

Mowing with Trucut C27... This is first full year of babying the lawn... Seeing the progress go from good to great has been rewarding... love seeing everyone's babies here!


----------



## ZachUA

First double cut of the season. Previously have been trying to cut the same stripes each time to burn them in. Now I'm going to try double cutting each time to get a nice checkerboard going.


----------



## Don_Bass

Redtwin said:


> The Tifway 419 is loving this heat and humidity! Mowed at 3/8" and back under regulation.


Awesome lawn dude love the color & stripes


----------



## Root_cause

Aerate, sand (Soil3 70/30), spread, sweep, water, water, water, hope for the best.


----------



## stevenjmclark

*Centipede* at 7/8". First time under 1" and my oh my is she lookin tidy!!


----------



## Ware

stevenjmclark said:


> *Centipede* at 7/8". First time under 1" and my oh my is she lookin tidy!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## LBK_419

Mowed and sprayed some Sevin on the yard and flowers and vegetable garden.


----------



## david_

122 more plugs and some root extraction. The HOC reset is looking strong!


----------



## Cajun71163

Came back from a great vacation in Orange Beach, AL to a lawn that needed some TLC. Missed mowing. Just a good mow all day after church. Felt good.


----------



## Txmx583

Mowed and removed a big tree in the backyard to prepare for our pool project to start. Flamingos are flexing out front @connerward style haha. Yard is still filling in slightly from my level and filling in from my POA infestation out front. Coming along!! Ready to put some PGR down as soon as the sand is filled it.


----------



## Slim 1938

I stared at my lawn and cried. We haven't had rain in months and everyone's lawn in my town look horrible. Im watering 40 minutes per zone every other day and still doesn't look good. My neighbor waters 1 hr per zone daily and it looks decent. Sucks really bad.


----------



## MoeBermuda

Mowed last night. Forgot to take a picture. When I was leaving for the gym this morning, I had to stop and stare for a few seconds.


----------



## Tellycoleman

Applied Bifen and iron and other stuff


----------



## anthonybilotta

cutigers08 said:


> Mowed and edged. My 419 is LOVING the warmer weather and I am loving PGR!


I envy your landscaping. Great job!


----------



## caddyshack4reel

Made a friendly bet with the neighbor. Told him I would give him $100 for any weed he could find in my yard.


----------



## Redtwin

caddyshack4reel said:


> Made a friendly bet with the neighbor. Told him I would give him $100 for any weed he could find in my yard.


Is that Empire Zoysia as your profile shows? What is your HOC? That looks AWESOME!

EDIT: $100 isn't exactly a friendly bet... maybe a beer (even an expensive import) but not $100. Think of all the T-Nex you could buy with that $100.


----------



## caddyshack4reel

Thanks! It is empire. She's at 1" right now


----------



## cutigers08

anthonybilotta said:


> cutigers08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed and edged. My 419 is LOVING the warmer weather and I am loving PGR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I envy your landscaping. Great job!
Click to expand...

Thank you! I will pass that as long to the Mrs. The front is only a small part and we have done 90% it since moving in a year ago. Still need to finish the rock under the fence in the back but it's been a labor of love and looks so much better than when we bought the house with minimal landscaping. (absolutely nothing along the left side)


----------



## mitch1588

Had USGA (80/20 mix) top dressing applied. Will be worked in with a drag mat this afternoon.


----------



## southernbuckeye

Can't do much today, we are officially having the strangest spring/summer ever here in South Carolina. Middle of June and the high today is 61* :?


----------



## Ware

mitch1588 said:


> Had USGA (80/20 mix) top dressing applied. Will be worked in with a drag mat this afternoon.


Nice work! It looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## turfman73

MoeBermuda said:


> Mowed last night. Forgot to take a picture. When I was leaving for the gym this morning, I had to stop and stare for a few seconds.


Very Nice!!!


----------



## Murfandturf




----------



## B-Rad

@Murfandturf swinging for the fence at that "Yard of the Month" club! The beds look awesome....crisp and clean!

What stones are you using?

I think landscaping lights are sometimes overlooked, but yours are on point!



Murfandturf said:


>


----------



## Murfandturf

B-Rad said:


> @Murfandturf swinging for the fence at that "Yard of the Month" club! The beds look awesome....crisp and clean!
> 
> What stones are you using?
> 
> I think landscaping lights are sometimes overlooked, but yours are on point!
> 
> 
> 
> Murfandturf said:
Click to expand...

Thanks brotha! They are 4X6 solid chipped stone. Each pallet weights roughly 1-1.5 tons. They are heavy haha.

Thanks for the compliments on the lighting. The stone on these Texas homes really pop with the lighting.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

@Murfandturf Home / landscape / stones / lawn is looking awesome!!!

Nice work!!!


----------



## RangersFC

Let my 10 year old son mow the lawn. Not bad, young man. Not bad.


----------



## Murfandturf

RangersFC said:


> Let my 10 year old son mow the lawn. Not bad, young man. Not bad.


Wow!! Might have to add this to his chores list going forward.

What's your hoc? I'm thinking next year I need to go much lower!!


----------



## RangersFC

Murfandturf said:


> RangersFC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let my 10 year old son mow the lawn. Not bad, young man. Not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! Might have to add this to his chores list going forward.
> 
> What's your hoc? I'm thinking next year I need to go much lower!!
Click to expand...

Thanks! It's currently at .5in. Looks and feels amazing right now.


----------



## Ware

RangersFC said:


> Let my 10 year old son mow the lawn. Not bad, young man. Not bad.


Nice work!


----------



## FedDawg555

Murfandturf said:


> RangersFC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let my 10 year old son mow the lawn. Not bad, young man. Not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! Might have to add this to his chores list going forward.
> 
> What's your hoc? I'm thinking next year I need to go much lower!!
Click to expand...

Train em right and young! My 16 y/o asked to mow with the GM 1600 I said "No." 
Daddy's new toy for Now.


----------



## RangersFC

FedDawg555 said:


> Murfandturf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RangersFC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let my 10 year old son mow the lawn. Not bad, young man. Not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your hoc? I'm thinking next year I need to go much lower!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Train em right and young! My 16 y/o asked to mow with the GM 1600 I said "No."
> Daddy's new toy for Now.
Click to expand...

Nice new toy! I actually just bought a 1600 and it'll be here in a week. Can't wait, and no chance I let my 10 year old boy play with the 1600 😂 The Swardman is very easy to maneuver, but from my research, the 1600 is a beast that takes some time to get used to operating.


----------



## Redtwin

RangersFC said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murfandturf said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your hoc? I'm thinking next year I need to go much lower!!
> 
> 
> 
> Train em right and young! My 16 y/o asked to mow with the GM 1600 I said "No."
> Daddy's new toy for Now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice new toy! I actually just bought a 1600 and it'll be here in a week. Can't wait, and no chance I let my 10 year old boy play with the 1600 😂 The Swardman is very easy to maneuver, but from my research, the 1600 is a beast that takes some time to get used to operating.
Click to expand...

Get ready to pop some unintentional wheelies!!!


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Redtwin said:


> The Tifway 419 is loving this heat and humidity! Mowed at 3/8" and back under regulation.


@Redtwin Beautiful!

Lawn is looking great! Nice Pool and backyard!


----------



## ENC_Lawn

cutigers08 said:


> Mowed and edged. My 419 is LOVING the warmer weather and I am loving PGR!


@cutigers08 This looks awesome!

Beautiful lawn and landscaping!


----------



## Redtwin

ENC_Lawn said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Tifway 419 is loving this heat and humidity! Mowed at 3/8" and back under regulation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Redtwin Beautiful!
> 
> Lawn is looking great! Nice Pool and backyard!
Click to expand...

Thank you! It was nice to finally skip a day of mowing.


----------



## wking

With all this rain that has hit the east coast, spread a preventative rate of diseaseEx this morning. Hopefully, the rain is subsiding here in NC and it starts warming up from the low 60's. Weird start to this year.


----------



## BentleyCooper

wking said:


> With all this rain that has hit the east coast, spread a preventative rate of diseaseEx this morning. Hopefully, the rain is subsiding here in NC and it starts warming up from the low 60's. Weird start to this year.


yeah I'm with ya on that. I'm in Goldsboro and just got 2 big yellow bags from supersod. probably won't get to put them out until next week.


----------



## JRS 9572

Root_cause said:


> Aerate, sand (Soil3 70/30), spread, sweep, water, water, water, hope for the best.


Soil3 Level Mix will do you right.


----------



## kyls

Mid week cut this morning at .750. Shes gettin' there. Now I'm ready to get to work on that flower bed... lol


----------



## bwright

mitch1588 said:


> Had USGA (80/20 mix) top dressing applied. Will be worked in with a drag mat this afternoon.


this looks great! YOu say "had applied" Is there a local, Birmingham company who will top dress?


----------



## cutigers08

Let the dog put at 10pm and couldn't help but admire how great the lawn looks. I am beyond pleased with the transformation of this yard since buying the house last June and this site helped me get there!


----------



## Murfandturf

Did a height "reset" because the heat is insane in Texas right now. Trimmed it at 5/8 for a reset of a 3/4 maintnence cut. Looks like I'll be at 5/8 next season because I love how it looks!!


----------



## Southern Lawn

mitch1588 said:


> Had USGA (80/20 mix) top dressing applied. Will be worked in with a drag mat this afternoon.


Where did you find the USGA sand? I am in Montgomery, and leveled yesterday with mason sand. Wish I would have known this was a possibility.


----------



## Meximusprime

Murfandturf said:


> Did a height "reset" because the heat is insane in Texas right now. Trimmed it at 5/8 for a reset of a 3/4 maintnence cut. Looks like I'll be at 5/8 next season because I love how it looks!!


Looks good. Did the same thing to my front yard last week but I also thinned out with Sunjoe so Cali cut would be lower due to less thatch/thickness of older grass. I will also be maintaining at 5/8 next year.


----------



## acegator

Scalp at .5 before leveling .. haven't killed it yet


----------



## mitch1588

bwright said:


> mitch1588 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had USGA (80/20 mix) top dressing applied. Will be worked in with a drag mat this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this looks great! YOu say "had applied" Is there a local, Birmingham company who will top dress?
Click to expand...

I live in Greystone and the golf course offers topdressing (and other) services to members living in Greystone for a very reasonable price. It's fantastic. Looking to do round 2 later in the year.


----------



## Travisfray




----------



## Philly_Gunner

Scalped at 0.6" and then shoveled, dumped and drug 22 yards of sand in the back yard today. My neighbor helped with his mower and another gorilla cart. We started at 2:00 and we were done at 6:30. Having everything we needed x 2 made it go so fast.


----------



## Krs1

Mowed for the 2nd time on the new tiftuf. Excited to finally get something off it. Really starting to get established. I'd say another 3 weeks and we will be looking pretty good.


----------



## GrassAndWater12

Put up a friendly reminder for the neighbors to keep their dogs out of my lawn. (Under tree)


----------



## Benwag

TifTuf sod being delivered tomorrow, brought down the higher level section on the side of the lawn. Hard to tell in pictures but it was basically a tabletop with a steep slope down to the main section of the lawn. Cut it down with several passes of the sod cutter and pushed the dirt down to smooth the transition and make it able to be reel mowed.


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle

@Benwag This gives me ideas for the next two years. I have areas of my yard I want to level and add a landscape wall.


----------



## parshisa

Going into a week of rain so had the front yard mowed and applied Disease EX at a 2lbs/1000 rate. Finally some good irrigation coming


----------



## Benwag

Bermuda_Triangle said:


> @Benwag This gives me ideas for the next two years. I have areas of my yard I want to level and add a landscape wall.


Same here, we have a similar but larger tabletop on the other side we will have to put a retaining wall to lower it down and then grade from there.


----------



## Root_cause

JRS 9572 said:


> Root_cause said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aerate, sand (Soil3 70/30), spread, sweep, water, water, water, hope for the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soil3 Level Mix will do you right.
Click to expand...

So far so good, the last few cold days in NC didn't help the process any but we are on the way. Added lime and N-ext 4 hit combo yesterday per soil test, let's see what happens!


----------



## Darrell_KC

Finally seeing some real spread and progress on the back. A week of 90's, fertilizer and water has some real results showing up.

This picture was taken 6/7


This was taken this morning. Both pictures are mowed at 1.75


----------



## Cory

Mowed and trimmed the bushes. First time this year the lawn as been close to picture worthy.


----------



## southernbuckeye

You're making your neighbors look bad!


----------



## Cdub5_

@Cory one of the best lawns on here :thumbup:


----------



## MGC

cory , clean tight and striped ... very nice


----------



## Cory

@southernbuckeye since 2018 :lol:

@MGC Thanks!

@Cdub5_ thanks!


----------



## RussellJ

Cory said:


> Mowed and trimmed the bushes. First time this year the lawn as been close to picture worthy.


Killing it!


----------



## Paul M

parshisa said:


> Going into a week of rain so had the front yard mowed and applied Disease EX at a 2lbs/1000 rate. Finally some good irrigation coming


What is your HOC, your St Augustine looks great.


----------



## parshisa

Paul M said:


> parshisa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going into a week of rain so had the front yard mowed and applied Disease EX at a 2lbs/1000 rate. Finally some good irrigation coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your HOC, your St Augustine looks great.
Click to expand...

Thank you!!! it's the highest setting I can get on my Ryobi rotary mower which I believe is 4" but I'm not certain if it actually is 4"


----------



## StormTrooper86

Before the rain this morning I threw out some 8-1-8 XGRN on the front for some extra color.



And some Carbon X on the back to help with lateral growth as some areas are thin this year.


----------



## Trippel24

Had to mow to give all the neighbor guests a good view.


----------



## Mister Bill

Trippel24 said:


> Had to mow to give all the neighbor guests a good view.


Picture perfect. I like the landscaping, natural edging, domination line, striping, turf well kept, cut to perfection, and an American flag. You sir, you have checked all the boxes in my book. I wish my neighbors would take after you. :thumbup:


----------



## Hashwad

Reel maintenance. Back lapped, lubed and rinsed off the Trucut. Threw on my Lawn Forum swag.


----------



## MoeBermuda

Mowed at .4", threw down 1/4 lb of N, and sprayed some iron. It's coming back pretty good after the dollar spot a few weeks ago.


----------



## w0lfe

Waiting for it to dry out to give her a trim


----------



## SwBermuda

About to put in some celebration plugs from sod solutions. Question though, can I trim these plugs ones I put them in? They look a tad overgrown at the moment.


----------



## ZachUA

Before PGR

After PGR and a few more cuts


----------



## CenlaLowell

Spread 21-0-0 with 24% sulfur on the lawn. According to the soil test I need to put 400 lbs of this for the growing season


----------



## Two9tene

Posted on TLF for the first time in months! Dang covid environment got me all jacked up! Lmao

Checker out!



Little morning post-storm photo!


----------



## RDZed

Spent the last 10 days in OBX. Put down some liquid Fe yesterday. 22 days no cut after first PGR app on June 1st. Still hovering around the 1.75" mark and showing a little yellowing from the PGR. Well worth not mowing for 3 weeks. Lots of rain so the mini mushrooms are popping up.





Plan on giving her a 1" haircut today and her monthly dose of 33-0-4 thereafter. Going to be in town for a while now so I need to get her back down to her happy .75"


----------



## acegator

that looks awesome man



Two9tene said:


> Posted on TLF for the first time in months! Dang covid environment got me all jacked up! Lmao
> 
> Checker out!
> 
> 
> 
> Little morning post-storm photo!


----------



## wking

Got in a mow this morning before work, still trying to grow through some heavier sanded areas. Color is a bit off in some areas, think I stressed it out some due to spraying some Penterra, but the rain came a good time after it was suppose to start. I have been spoon feeding N at .3#/1000 and adding chelated iron every other application and watering it in (rain or irrigation).

I have not applied any pre-emergent due to the new sod and wanting to make sure it was good and rooted. I am seeing a good bit of weed pressure, but I plan to spray pre-em the next time we have a good rain expected here in NC. Should I wait to do a celsius application? Or, can I do these very close together?

These pictures were last night, when the sun was going down, which makes it look a tad better in coloration than it does during the heat of the afternoon.


----------



## Murfandturf




----------



## Trippel24

Mister Bill said:


> Trippel24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had to mow to give all the neighbor guests a good view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture perfect. I like the landscaping, natural edging, domination line, striping, turf well kept, cut to perfection, and an American flag. You sir, you have checked all the boxes in my book. I wish my neighbors would take after you. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thank you! :thumbup: More of a keep that salad bar out of my lawn! :lol:


----------



## FedDawg555

Did nothing to yard got rained out again today! So I put my TLF sticker on the 1600.


----------



## Root_cause

CenlaLowell said:


> Spread 21-0-0 with 24% sulfur on the lawn. According to the soil test I need to put 400 lbs of this for the growing season


Hahahahaha!


----------



## ga_dawg

:lol: Not exactly what I _did_, but what I _will do _......


----------



## cutigers08

Got it a quick mow before some much needed rain. 2 light showers in 2 days after putting doe a heavy app of Lesco 24-5-11. Have a PGR app due and I am going to hit it with a 4th of July blend of FEature and Jack's 20-20-20 to really make it pop. So far so good this season!


----------



## southernbuckeye

Rough clear and grade for the next phase of our TifTuf renovation, going to be sprigging this time. Still need to clear the borders with hand tools, then one more pass with the box blade and on to top dressing


----------



## Root_cause

11 days after sanding, trimmed all the random stolons. Universe, in order.


----------



## FedDawg555

Put flags on the 1600 and got an awesome MowJob in today.


----------



## Passat774

Night Mow !!


----------



## alistairfang

First time doing leveling. This is definitely not a one day work especially when 10-5 is hot and barely workable. I spread the work for about 3 days. 7 yd of sand can only cover ~4500 sq/ft or less. Not sure if I am going to do the rest of lawn this year or just wait till next year. I can still see some low spots after leveling and watering.

Question, should I smooth the sand everyday? because when surface dry out, i can see crack on surface


----------



## Two9tene

I I have neglected, not only my people, but my lawn as well!

Totally broke the 1/3 rule! Lmao


----------



## dubyadubya87

Celsius application. Hopefully pics in a few weeks show a marked improvement!


----------



## Awar

Quickly put down 1 lb/k of each of 0-46-0 (triple super phosphate) and 0-0-60 (muriate of potash) before the rain to address the P & K deficiencies from my soil test. Used a Scott's Wiz hand held manual spreader and it worked like a charm for these small amounts!


----------



## Ware

I sprayed PGR and Bifen this morning. I mixed a little extra to do some perimeter spraying for bugs. I used the TeeJet nozzle shutoffs to transfer it to the backpack.


----------



## Redtwin

I also applied PGR and Bifen. I threw in some urea to boot. Afterwards, I did spot spray of Celsius for some doveweed and dollarweed.

I have always struggled to get my GM1000 to cut paper even with lots of backlapping. I replaced the bedknife today and did a backlap with 120 grit compound. It's cutting paper with very little contact between the reel and bedknife. I'm excited to do my first mow on a properly tuned cutting unit tomorrow.


----------



## CenlaLowell

I finally got to mow after six days of rain. The badboy left a pretty nice cut


----------



## jhealy748

Current view after tearing up the side addition to get ready to seed this fall. Also tried carpet stripes after watching another lawn tips vid. I kind of like it other than I'm not sure if I like how I can see where the outsides of my rollers are smooth vs grooved! Time to sit and watch the last bare spots fill in haha. Oh yeah and got my pro plugger today so I transplanted what seemed like 100 plugs!


----------



## PGunn

Ware said:


> I sprayed PGR and Bifen this morning. I mixed a little extra to do some perimeter spraying for bugs. I used the TeeJet nozzle shutoffs to transfer it to the backpack.


@Ware I Have an open clearing behind the house that is terrible with chiggers, ticks, etc and have Bifen on order. Fingers cross this works. I also have new sod that is filled with all sorts of critters but didn't know if it's safe to apply to the sod as well with it being so new.


----------



## Ware

@PGunn I bet it would be fine.


----------



## Murfandturf




----------



## acegator

Very nice @CenlaLowell St Aug has really taken off!



CenlaLowell said:


> I finally got to mow after six days of rain. The badboy left a pretty nice cut


----------



## acegator

Mowed at .75 about to level some more as well.


----------



## CenlaLowell

acegator said:


> Mowed at .75 about to level some more as well.


Thanks, looking nice by you as well


----------



## LBK_419

Mowed and fertilized the flowers.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed

1 oz bifen/1k
8 oz prosolutions /1k
Humic 12

On the backyard


----------



## Awar

Couldn't apply my PGR early today as the lawn was soaked, so I mowed at noon and will apply PGR before dark.

Lawn is looking much better than last week after a nice foliar feed mid week. Plugs area is starting to blend in but still a couple of weeks away from reel mowing it with the rest of the lawn:





For some (lighting) reason my back yard never looks dark green in pictures


----------



## Redtwin

Awar said:


> For some (lighting) reason my back yard never looks dark green in pictures


Take the shot in the late afternoon when the sun is lower and to your back.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Mowed some East/West stripes and put down some Green TRX.


----------



## bushwacked

Threw down 1LB N @1000 of carbonx

Then topped it off with picking one of these striping dohickies up


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

Double Cut (2.5 inches)
Applied GreenTrx @ .80#/1000
T-Nex PGR w/FAS


----------



## Awar

Redtwin said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some (lighting) reason my back yard never looks dark green in pictures
> 
> 
> 
> Take the shot in the late afternoon when the sun is lower and to your back.
Click to expand...

That's not going to be possible then, unless the Earth changes the way it rotates! :lol:


----------



## 985arrowhead

Got my monthly apps down with the GCF bio-stim pack (Air8/RGS/Humic/Microgreen). Then put down some Talstar-P and finished it off with an Azoxy app. With all the rain and humidity I am sure to get some fungus pressure.

Oh, then CarbonX.

Hopefully it will be looking great for the 4th!


----------



## Redtwin

Awar said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awar said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some (lighting) reason my back yard never looks dark green in pictures
> 
> 
> 
> Take the shot in the late afternoon when the sun is lower and to your back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not going to be possible then, unless the Earth changes the way it rotates! :lol:
Click to expand...

Hey, you never know. It is 2020 afterall!


----------



## Darth_V8r

Over the weekend, mowed between rainstorms. Sprayed with humic. Celsius up front, MSM in the back (spurge control before it starts taking off). Eight hours after I sprayed, got 1/4" of rain (Thanks, Thor, LOL). Then a bunch of high winds came through, so today, it'll be cleaning up about two cords of debris


----------



## mitch1588

The grass is starting to recover nicely from the top dressing. Got a mow in and applied TNEX PGR for the first time in my life. That stuff smells like a good Bourbon. Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## Ware

mitch1588 said:


> The grass is starting to recover nicely from the top dressing. Got a mow in and applied TNEX PGR for the first time in my life. That stuff smells like a good Bourbon. Can't wait to see the results.


Looks great! It does have a distinct smell. :thumbup:


----------



## FedDawg555

Got a MowJob in before more rain hit! That Feature+Jacks 20 recipe is popping green! Wife said I'm banned from this site it's costing too much. I blamed it on @Ware lol
Spreader Mate check
GM 1600 check 
PGR check


----------



## FedDawg555

mitch1588 said:


> The grass is starting to recover nicely from the top dressing. Got a mow in and applied TNEX PGR for the first time in my life. That stuff smells like a good Bourbon. Can't wait to see the results.


Love that zoysia!


----------



## cnet24

FedDawg555 said:


> Got a MowJob in before more rain hit! That Feature+Jacks 20 recipe is popping green! Wife said I'm banned from this site it's costing too much. I blamed it on @Ware lol
> Spreader Mate check
> GM 1600 check
> PGR check


Awesome property! Next on the list will be to kill all that off and move to a Bermuda mono stand... then your wife will think you've really lost it!


----------



## Awar

I think this is fungus so I went out today and put down DiseaseEX (Azoxystrobin) at the curative rate. I had applied Propiconazole 9 days ago but things did not really improve with all the rain we've been getting. Those affected areas don't have as good drainage as the rest of the lawn.

*Is this fungus?* That 2nd & 3rd pics are high-res if you want to zoom in. I'm due for my monthly fertilizer app should I put it down or hold-off?


----------



## SC Grass Loon

mitch1588 said:


> The grass is starting to recover nicely from the top dressing. Got a mow in and applied TNEX PGR for the first time in my life. That stuff smells like a good Bourbon. Can't wait to see the results.


Looking great! Which Zoysia do you have?


----------



## ENC_Lawn

mitch1588 said:


> The grass is starting to recover nicely from the top dressing. Got a mow in and applied TNEX PGR for the first time in my life. That stuff smells like a good Bourbon. Can't wait to see the results.


@mitch1588 Beautiful lawn!!!


----------



## 985arrowhead

Mowed


----------



## Two9tene

Awar said:


> I think this is fungus so I went out today and put down DiseaseEX (Azoxystrobin) at the curative rate. I had applied Propiconazole 9 days ago but things did not really improve with all the rain we've been getting. Those affected areas don't have as good drainage as the rest of the lawn.
> 
> *Is this fungus?* That 2nd & 3rd pics are high-res if you want to zoom in. I'm due for my monthly fertilizer app should I put it down or hold-off?


In keeping with the context you have provided, I would make an educated guess as to say that it is a fungus. Kinda hard to fight it with those curative products when the environment is not conducive. I would say endure the crappy look till the rain holds up a bit and then re-apply within the left and right limits on prescribed for them. Hope this helps. Good luck brotha!


----------



## Two9tene

Two9tene said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is fungus so I went out today and put down DiseaseEX (Azoxystrobin) at the curative rate. I had applied Propiconazole 9 days ago but things did not really improve with all the rain we've been getting. Those affected areas don't have as good drainage as the rest of the lawn.
> 
> *Is this fungus?* That 2nd & 3rd pics are high-res if you want to zoom in. I'm due for my monthly fertilizer app should I put it down or hold-off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In keeping with the context you have provided, I would make an educated guess as to say that it is a fungus. Kinda hard to fight it with those curative products when the environment is not conducive. I would say endure the crappy look till the rain holds up a bit and then re-apply within the left and right limits on prescribed for them. Also, applying fert will help improve the plants immunology defenses, however I would suggest going with an organic slow release. Hope this helps. Good luck brotha!
Click to expand...


----------



## mitch1588

SC Grass Loon said:


> mitch1588 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The grass is starting to recover nicely from the top dressing. Got a mow in and applied TNEX PGR for the first time in my life. That stuff smells like a good Bourbon. Can't wait to see the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking great! Which Zoysia do you have?
Click to expand...

I'm actually not sure. Just moved in last year. I think it is Meyer. Can anyone identify? Here is a close up.


----------



## Awar

Two9tene said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is fungus so I went out today and put down DiseaseEX (Azoxystrobin) at the curative rate. I had applied Propiconazole 9 days ago but things did not really improve with all the rain we've been getting. Those affected areas don't have as good drainage as the rest of the lawn.
> 
> *Is this fungus?* That 2nd & 3rd pics are high-res if you want to zoom in. I'm due for my monthly fertilizer app should I put it down or hold-off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In keeping with the context you have provided, I would make an educated guess as to say that it is a fungus. Kinda hard to fight it with those curative products when the environment is not conducive. I would say endure the crappy look till the rain holds up a bit and then re-apply within the left and right limits on prescribed for them. Hope this helps. Good luck brotha!
Click to expand...

Thanks for your input @Two9tene :thumbup:

I'm not too worried about the crappy look for now as long as my lawn recovers from it without serious damage. I hope those fungicide apps at least prevent impact on the good areas. Most lawns in the neighborhood have significant fungus issues!


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed trimmed and edged this grass is growing to fast in the front lawn. Definitely thinking about putting pgr down


----------



## Krs1

@mitch1588 amazing yard! What's the distance of the approach shot from your yard to that green? Do you have a designated tee box hidden in that yard somewhere?


----------



## Krs1

Did a bunch of math to find the equivalent of 1 lb on N for my small for the 5 different ferts I now have in my arsenal. My brain hurts right now.


----------



## Darth_V8r

985arrowhead said:


> Mowed


Not a minute too soon by looks of that sky...


----------



## mitch1588

Krs1 said:


> @mitch1588 amazing yard! What's the distance of the approach shot from your yard to that green? Do you have a designated tee box hidden in that yard somewhere?


Thanks for the compliment! 50 - 60 yards. Tee box is a great idea. I will have to work on that.


----------



## daniel3507

Scalped it. Hard. Been fighting it this year and said to hell with it. Going for a reset cut. I'm due for some PGR so I'll hit it with PGR and Feature tomorrow. Didn't get a chance to level this year like I planned.


----------



## nt5000

daniel3507 said:


> Scalped it. Hard. Been fighting it this year and said to hell with it. Going for a reset cut. I'm due for some PGR so I'll hit it with PGR and Feature tomorrow. Didn't get a chance to level this year like I planned.


I don't see any dirt. Take it all the way down bro!


----------



## JRS 9572

FedDawg555 said:


> Got a MowJob in before more rain hit! That Feature+Jacks 20 recipe is popping green! Wife said I'm banned from this site it's costing too much. I blamed it on @Ware lol
> Spreader Mate check
> GM 1600 check
> PGR check


Thank goodness I have a business with a decent "landscaping" budget or mine would be on my tail hard too. :lol:


----------



## FedDawg555

JRS 9572 said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a MowJob in before more rain hit! That Feature+Jacks 20 recipe is popping green! Wife said I'm banned from this site it's costing too much. I blamed it on @Ware lol
> Spreader Mate check
> GM 1600 check
> PGR check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank goodness I have a business with a decent "landscaping" budget or mine would be on my tail hard too. :lol:
Click to expand...

That's awesome.....I need to get me a side business to funnel my expenditures thru!


----------



## jal

Basic mow/edge/blow on my Palisades - happy 4th weekend!


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed yesterday


Today

Backyard 
Sprayed 2 gallons
Diythpor 1oz/1k
Luna Senation .09 oz/1k

Work in progress...


----------



## gatoprime

My first "what'd ya do today" post....

Did a quick backlap and mowjob before the 4th.


----------



## Ware

gatoprime said:


> My first "what'd ya do today" post....
> 
> Did a quick backlap and mowjob before the 4th.


Looks great! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Awar

Prepared a heavy mixture of Tribute Total & Sedgehammer in an 8 oz. container (yes I used a jewelry scale to measure the amounts) and spent 30 minutes crawling and "painting" with a tiny brush nutsedge weeds that my daughter & I flagged yesterday.

10 minutes later it starts raining out of nowhere. Rained really light for 30 minutes or so 

I'll probably redo the application tomorrow morning but I have to mow tomorrow as well so the results may not be that great. I'll probably mow later afternoon.

Any thoughts on how heavy I need to go when applying herbicides with a brush?


----------



## Saints

A little tune up on the Swardman and a satisfying low mow on some Geo zoysia.


----------



## LBK_419

Just missing some stars....


----------



## jimbeckel

Sanded and put down nitrogen


----------



## Redtwin

Tifway 419 at 3/8".


----------



## Darrell_KC

July 4th mow, double cut at 2.25.



It's come along a bit. Here is a pic of 1 year ago after getting glysophated.


----------



## Mopar4life

My first post ever, so take it easy on me but I actually started trying to take better care of my St Augustine lawn over the last few years, as you see in the before picture 2018 it was a complete disaster as I was the laughing stock of the block. No one would even look my way, and if they did they would let there dogs poop and piss in my lawn. But not anymore I had to take a stand and now My lawn may be getting to 100% finally. This is what I did Today for my 2020 growing season timeline for July 3rd. Happy 4th of July to everyone!

You can see my progress, and in no way am I a professional or even close. Just your average homeowner.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Had five bags of top soil I filled in some low spots with..


----------



## Getting Fat

Darrell_KC said:


> July 4th mow, double cut at 2.25.
> 
> 
> 
> It's come along a bit. Here is a pic of 1 year ago after getting glysophated.


You should be proud.


----------



## Darrell_KC

@Getting Fat Thanks! I am pretty proud. I still have some problem areas I am working through, but last year I had neighbors stopping by to ask what happened and even had someone take a picture of my lawn when it was dead and down to dirt. It feels a lot better now to have one of the nicer lawns on the block.

My backyard is my focus now and it's coming along well. Still fighting a drainage issue and filling in some spots, and then I have one area on the side of the house needing attention. Considering where I was a year ago, it's no longer as overwhelming as it was last July.

This actually makes me the most proud. I took this picture on June 3rd.


This is what it looks like today


----------



## CenlaLowell

Darrell_KC said:


> @Getting Fat Thanks! I am pretty proud. I still have some problem areas I am working through, but last year I had neighbors stopping by to ask what happened and even had someone take a picture of my lawn when it was dead and down to dirt. It feels a lot better now to have one of the nicer lawns on the block.
> 
> My backyard is my focus now and it's coming along well. Still fighting a drainage issue and filling in some spots, and then I have one area on the side of the house needing attention. Considering where I was a year ago, it's no longer as overwhelming as it was last July.
> 
> This actually makes me the most proud. I took this picture on June 3rd.
> 
> 
> This is what it looks like today


Damn good job. Keep it Up


----------



## Mopar4life

That looks nice. Awesome recovery!


----------



## Darrell_KC

Thanks everyone. I couldn't have done it without all the help from the members here. There's been some very discouraging moments but the advice and seeing other people have struggles and push through them and seeing everyones before and after pictures really keep me motivated.


----------



## drfous

Mopar4life said:


> My first post ever, so take it easy on me but I actually started trying to take better care of my St Augustine lawn over the last few years, as you see in the before picture 2018 it was a complete disaster as I was the laughing stock of the block. No one would even look my way, and if they did they would let there dogs poop and piss in my lawn. But not anymore I had to take a stand and now My lawn may be getting to 100% finally. This is what I did Today for my 2020 growing season timeline for July 3rd. Happy 4th of July to everyone!
> 
> You can see my progress, and in no way am I a professional or even close. Just your average homeowner.


Lookin good Mopar!


----------



## southernbuckeye

Looks good Mopar and I highly approve of your username, mopar or no car!


----------



## cglarsen

@Redtwin That's nice right there.

@Darrell_KC I see a reel mower in your future.


----------



## Darrell_KC

@cglarsen Thanks CG, I have a ways to go before a reel mower is an option. My lot is very hilly. It started out as flat, then they shoved dirt into a big middle mound and built a house in that. It's only 5 years old, but it needs a lot of help for trying to flatten it. The reason I cannot mow lower than 1.75 is because my mower deck snags on the ground in too many spots. Once I finally get coverage across the backyard, I will work on using sand to start filling low spots and fixing the slopes. That's the long term plan anyways.


----------



## tatz15

I cried on it because it looks horrible


----------



## southernbuckeye

Finished my sprigging project then did my first ever reel mowing. Big weekend for the lawn!


----------



## BentleyCooper

tatz15 said:


> I cried on it because it looks horrible


 :lol: this might be the best first post ever


----------



## Tmank87

BentleyCooper said:


> tatz15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cried on it because it looks horrible
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: this might be the best first post ever
Click to expand...

I legit laughed. Been there.


----------



## david_

Mowed in between storms.

Soil test for front yard b/c St Augustine is still seeding after several weeks.



Going to hit it hard with 15-5-10 plus 2% iron once these storms move through.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed backyard

T Nex, Paclo, Iron

Front yard

Luna sensation, Bifen IT, and Humic 12

Other

Changed oil in ZTR


----------



## cglarsen

CenlaLowell said:


> Sprayed backyard
> 
> T Nex, Paclo, Iron
> 
> Front yard
> 
> Luna sensation, Bifen IT, and Humic 12
> 
> Other
> 
> Changed oil in ZTR


How many growing degree days Of suppression does the Tnex/Paclo combo give you?


----------



## cglarsen

Performed a semi-controlled burn @Movingshrub style on Tahoma phase 2 area. Hot, dry conditions with intermittent wind make burning dead grass really exciting!


----------



## southernbuckeye

Laid down some 38-0-0


----------



## chucky_tm

I've been practicing with this Jacobsen 522a. Reel mowing is not easy at all. But i aim to practice as much as i can.


----------



## CenlaLowell

cglarsen said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed backyard
> 
> T Nex, Paclo, Iron
> 
> Front yard
> 
> Luna sensation, Bifen IT, and Humic 12
> 
> Other
> 
> Changed oil in ZTR
> 
> 
> 
> How many growing degree days Of suppression does the Tnex/Paclo combo give you?
Click to expand...

I'm testing on my backyard only and I'm getting around 14-17 days


----------



## radarksu

Sprayed T-nex(PGR) and Prodiamine. I'm doing the (1/3) method of pre-emergent hence the mid summer application of Prodiamine. Did one app. just before soil temps hit 55 deg., one now, I'll do another one in September or October for winter weeds.


----------



## LBK_419

Bumped up the HOC from 1/4 to 1/2 since it will be 105-107 degrees for at least the next 7 days. I don't like the feel of it as well on my feet but it stripes nicely!


----------



## PIX

Northbridge bermuda! 1 inch tall and likes it there. Did a HOC reset 3 days ago. Water, mild granular fertilizer, and mowed daily with a manual reel mower (fiskars staysharp max)...*** whooper!!!

Thanks for all the info on here y'all

It's really helped me so much!!!


----------



## PIX

Shouldn't be watering this late, but with all the evaporation during the day.... ????

Oh well it's thriving.


----------



## PIX




----------



## MoeBermuda

Mowed at .4" and sprayed a cocktail of Tnex and iron. Thinking about bumping the HOC up to .55" since it has been so hot.


----------



## JRS 9572

@LBK_419 as arid as it is in West Texas your yard is might impressive.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Trimmed and cleaned flower beds. Man it was humid this morning


----------



## Mocajoe

LBK_419 said:


> Bumped up the HOC from 1/4 to 1/2 since it will be 105-107 degrees for at least the next 7 days. I don't like the feel of it as well on my feet but it stripes nicely!


Great looking lawn and garden. Are the flowers Thumbelina Zinnia grown from seed? Planted those at my first house, one of my favorites.


----------



## Cavan806

Root_cause said:


> 11 days after sanding, trimmed all the random stolons. Universe, in order.


Yard is looking good! Now if we could only get a little rain around here.

Cheers


----------



## Holmes168

Did a measurement today over lunch- kind of messy split. I have cookie cutter home in North Fort Worth built on a square.

Front and Sides of Home
Zone A- 350 SF of St. Augustine
Zone B- 823 SF of Bermuda and massive dirt spot (need to work on this for sure)
Zone C- 704 SF of Bermuda and weeds

Back of Home
Zone D- 1175 SF of Bermuda
Zone D1- 55 SF of Bermuda

After watching Lawn Care Nut- think I will concentrate on Zone B and C as I learn/grow comfortable with what I am doing.
Not sure what to do with a mixed lawn of St. Augustine and Bermuda.


----------



## LBK_419

JRS 9572 said:


> @LBK_419 as arid as it is in West Texas your yard is might impressive.


@JRS 9572 
Thank you!


----------



## LBK_419

Mocajoe said:


> LBK_419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bumped up the HOC from 1/4 to 1/2 since it will be 105-107 degrees for at least the next 7 days. I don't like the feel of it as well on my feet but it stripes nicely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking lawn and garden. Are the flowers Thumbelina Zinnia grown from seed? Planted those at my first house, one of my favorites.
Click to expand...

@Mocajoe 
Thank you and yes that is what they are. First year I planted them and they are awesome


----------



## Lawndry List

Dethatched my side yard by hand, now browsing for an electric dethatcher online lol. Any experience reviews with the Worx model?


----------



## WWC

Attempted to checkerboard my zoysia with reel mower set at 1 inch


----------



## Awar

Took a picture of my yard after about 2 inches of rain in less than 2 hours... And it's pouring again now...

We call this "the river".


----------



## Redtwin

Lawndry List said:


> Dethatched my side yard by hand, now browsing for an electric dethatcher online lol. Any experience reviews with the Worx model?


I haven't heard anything about the Worx version. I have heard good things about the Sunjoe and the Greenworks.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Took forever but mowed, edged, and trimmed. Grass was high from six days of rain.

Also sprayed main event at 3 pds/arce... I need to get this mower calibrated down so I don't have to make multiple passes. Disgusting


----------



## mitch1588

Holmes168 said:


> Did a measurement today over lunch- kind of messy split. I have cookie cutter home in North Fort Worth built on a square.
> 
> Front and Sides of Home
> Zone A- 350 SF of St. Augustine
> Zone B- 823 SF of Bermuda and massive dirt spot (need to work on this for sure)
> Zone C- 704 SF of Bermuda and weeds
> 
> Back of Home
> Zone D- 1175 SF of Bermuda
> Zone D1- 55 SF of Bermuda
> 
> After watching Lawn Care Nut- think I will concentrate on Zone B and C as I learn/grow comfortable with what I am doing.
> Not sure what to do with a mixed lawn of St. Augustine and Bermuda.


If you ever need an easy way to measure square footage in your yard, use Google Earth.

https://support.google.com/earth/answer/9010337?co=GENIE.Platform%3DDesktop&hl=en


----------



## gonefishn2010

Almost one week, leveled and fert application


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

5 weeks into sprigging this teebox - Celebration. Doing some early morning weeding with the handy weed puller. Ronstar has been a massive help this far!

https://imgur.com/a/15fgkaz


----------



## jimbeckel

Backyard Reno with new Meyer zoysia


----------



## zcabe

Mowed front yard at 3/4" HOC. Finally started getting hot here and allowing Bermuda to fill in where I sprayed out the rest of some lingering PRG and some goose grass about 4 weeks ago. Been hitting it heavy with Carbon X at 5lbs/1000k every other week for the last 6 weeks. First time ever applying T-nex. Spraying at .75oz/1000k, 1oz/1000k of Feature 6-0-0, 3oz/1000k of Lesco 12-0-0, and 1.5oz of surfactant.


----------



## Hollandbt

Mowed and trimmed early. It stripes a little better in the morning dew.


----------



## Awar

Mowed at noon when hot & sunny :mrgreen: HOC is just under 5/8" and that's the best my lawn has ever looked!









Time to level the plugged area?


----------



## zoysialover

Awar said:


> Mowed at noon when hot & sunny :mrgreen: HOC is just under 5/8" and that's the best my lawn has ever looked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to level the plugged area?


The lawn is looking good Awar!


----------



## Awar

zoysialover said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed at noon when hot & sunny :mrgreen: HOC is just under 5/8" and that's the best my lawn has ever looked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to level the plugged area?
> 
> 
> 
> The lawn is looking good Awar!
Click to expand...

Thanks @zoysialover it's work in progress like everyone says :thumbup:


----------



## southernbuckeye

Quick reel mow followed by running the rotary over it with bagger to clean up all the debris from last nights storm. Starting to recover from the thrashing I gave it last weekend harvesting sprigs with the Classen dethacther.


----------



## zcabe

Extended my bed edge out from beneath my giant Crepe Myrtle trees where my Bermuda will not spread to.





Not lawn related but added two flag poles on front of my house today.


----------



## david_

Aerate. Bag cores. Topdress compost/soil blend.


----------



## agrassman

Mowed the back yard including the new Zoyisa for the first time.


----------



## Awar

I marked my footsteps in the dew, and while doing it I thought I might as well spray PGR+iron:


----------



## Root_cause

Just a simple mow, still recovering from sanding but it's coming along.


----------



## Wax0589

New to the forum. Keeping it at 3/4". Gave it a quick mow yesterday evening w my cheap 16" Scotts reel.






Still got areas in the back grass doesn't want to grow.


----------



## Darrell_KC

This week was a pretty big week for me. My lawn has officially graduated to level 2 in my eyes. As most know I began a transition from a poorly sodded northern mix lawn to yukon bermuda. I got a late start but I killed it off in the beginning of July, seeded the beginning of August and have been going since then.

My neighbor to my left is lawn knowledgeable and is growing a nice KBG lawn. He knew I was in the middle of a renovation. We've sat down and talked lawns on occasion. This week, I overheard him talking to another neighbor about how far along my lawn has come and how good it looks.

Today I had my other next door neighbor outside after I finished the Sunday mow. He said "Man, you have your lawn looking pretty. When we moved in I was wondering what happened but I see you out working on it a lot. I can't believe how good it is looking. How did you do it?" I thanked him and gave him the quick version of how I started over. He told me to keep it up.

Last year during the reno I had someone stop and take a picture of my dead lawn. That was the low point. Less than a year later, I am now getting compliments. I went from the worst lawn on the block, to one of the best. I still have a ways to go and work to do, but what a difference a year makes. I owe it all to this board too. No way I could've stuck with it until I saw you guys and how you routinely take lawns to the next level. Now it's on to turning a good lawn into a LOTM contender!

A little before and after.
July 29th 2019





Today


----------



## thompwa

Quick mow at 3/4" and application of Air-8.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

Quick Edge, Blow and Mow 2.5 inch HOC


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Rotary mowed the Princess 77 Bermuda at 1 inch HOC.


----------



## cutigers08

Got in a mow, threw down some milorganite with my $40 Earthway 2150 FB marketplace score (it's amazing compared to my old Scott's basic), sprayed a cocktail of PGR, Feature, and Armada. It was HOT!


----------



## TNTurf

You guys have some tall bermuda, I feel bad going with .400 but its getting so hot I needed a little more height.


----------



## Darth_V8r

Was starting to see just some fuzzy stuff in the morning that looked like the beginnings of dollarspot, so I put down .3 lbs N/1ksf with some micronutrients. Followed up with humic. Plan to hit with molasses either today or tomorrow for some biological dethatch.


----------



## ksturfguy

Keeps improving everyday @Darrell_KC . I'm curious how do your neighbors feel about you planting bermuda? Are they aware it will probably invade their lawn or do they even care?


----------



## DLav8r

thompwa said:


> Quick mow at 3/4" and application of Air-8.


I'm also from Huntsville! Your yard is looking great! What is your standard lawn process/treatments? I just had to throw down disease ex today. Between the temps and rain I was getting some rust.


----------



## Darrell_KC

@ksturfguy

So my neighbor that is lawn knowledgeable, he wasn't overly pleased to see me planting bermuda. He is a KBG guy all the way. He wasn't mad about it though, and the ironic thing is he already has a common bermuda problem. If you look in my first picture, there is a circular shaped section of brighter green colored grass. That is common bermuda that somehow popped up and has begun taking over that side of his lawn. When I told my neighbor that I planted yukon bermuda, he said "Ah well, looks like I was getting bermuda one way or another then." That started happening well before I started my reno, so that is not my grass. For most of the year, his lawn was thick enough that the yukon was having a hard time pushing into it, however I did notice that trend appears to be reversing, and yukon is starting to push its way in. As my reno was getting going, he even offered to let me use his common as plugs if I couldn't get the seed to grow. I also offered him some of my kbg seed I had left over if he decides to try to nuke the bermuda.

As for my neighbor on the other side, he doesn't know any better or care. He has the northern mix sod from the construction company. He isn't taking care of it well, and he is mowing it way too short. I would imagine the yukon will have a lot better of a time invading that as the years go on.


----------



## mitch1588

Double cut. First pass with catcher. Second pass without at 5/8". PGR is awesome. First pass did not even fill up catcher. 5 days between cuts.


----------



## thompwa

DLav8r said:


> thompwa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick mow at 3/4" and application of Air-8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also from Huntsville! Your yard is looking great! What is your standard lawn process/treatments? I just had to throw down disease ex today. Between the temps and rain I was getting some rust.
Click to expand...

@DLav8r 
Yeah I did the same thing with the diseaseX this last week. It's been a crazy wet year so far. I have been battling mushrooms in the early mornings. Hopefully they will chill out soon.


----------



## wking

Put my lawn under regulation for the first time and boy did it pop! Can't thank all the members here enough for sharing so much information to get my lawn to this point 6 months in from new sod.


----------



## PGunn

mitch1588 said:


> Double cut. First pass with catcher. Second pass without at 5/8". PGR is awesome. First pass did not even fill up catcher. 5 days between cuts.


Your yard looks great! Swardman?


----------



## NCLawnLady

My oldest daughter and I are outside in 95 degree straight sun putting down top soil and compost on the one area of the lawn that isn't filling in. She'sa trooper (although I didn't give her a choice 🤣)


----------



## Brou

wking said:


> Put my lawn under regulation for the first time and boy did it pop! Can't thank all the members here enough for sharing so much information to get my lawn to this point 6 months in from new sod.


Very nice!

Is it just me or is there a disproportionately large amount of us from the Triangle on the forum?


----------



## Brou

NCLawnLady said:


> My oldest daughter and I are outside in 95 degree straight sun putting down top soil and compost on the one area of the lawn that isn't filling in. She'sa trooper (although I didn't give her a choice 🤣)


Careful with that soil. It contains some sticks and stones and other foreign debris that you may not want on your lawn. I learned the hard way.


----------



## Holmes168

I pulled weeds out of sidewalk and driveway- in 101 degree weather &#128546;


----------



## southernbuckeye

Mowed then went out to Hilton Head for the rest of the week. Fearing how tall it'll be this weekend when I get back &#128514;


----------



## mitch1588

PGunn said:


> mitch1588 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Double cut. First pass with catcher. Second pass without at 5/8". PGR is awesome. First pass did not even fill up catcher. 5 days between cuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your yard looks great! Swardman?
Click to expand...

Thanks! Yes, Swardman 2.0 with 10 blade reel. I love it.


----------



## DFWLawnNut

Dethatcher day! Have a leveling company coming out next week to get her smooth too. So sick of the bumps and divots. Haven't written this year off yet, but I don't have my soil samples back yet and I'm behind the curve on everything for wanting to cut low.


----------



## NCLawnLady

Kamauxx said:


> NCLawnLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest daughter and I are outside in 95 degree straight sun putting down top soil and compost on the one area of the lawn that isn't filling in. She'sa trooper (although I didn't give her a choice 🤣)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Careful with that soil. It contains some sticks and stones and other foreign debris that you may not want on your lawn. I learned the hard way.
Click to expand...

You are correct, we had some mulch to pick out!

I'm from the triangle too (fuquay Varina) and find there are lots of lawn nuts around here, love the competition!


----------



## Lawnboy_03

Takes me about 3-1/2 hours to mow and weed-eat the entire place but it's always worth it when it's finished. I mow the interior back with my 27" TruCut.


----------



## SC Grass Loon

Lawnboy_03 said:


> Takes me about 3-1/2 hours to mow and weed-eat the entire place but it's always worth it when it's finished. I mow the interior back with my 27" TruCut.


I love the TX landscape and you have a great looking lawn as well!


----------



## Cdub5_

@Lawnboy_03 That is so beautiful! The trees and your grass get along perfectly!


----------



## griffithgd76

Wasn't in the lawn, but cut a bunch of Juniper out today.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Trimmed a bunch of crepe myrtles. Got some rain for the first time in six days


----------



## Lawnboy_03

Appreciate it! It's a ton of work but I enjoy it!


----------



## NCLawnLady

Lawnboy_03 said:


> Takes me about 3-1/2 hours to mow and weed-eat the entire place but it's always worth it when it's finished. I mow the interior back with my 27" TruCut.


That is a gorgeous piece of property you have! Is that tall pines in the yard?


----------



## NCLawnLady

We need rain!! I hate this 90 degree full sun days for weeks on end

Today I played sprinklers jockey around the back yard and put down some compost and topsoil in bare areas.

My vegetable garden is dying in this heat even with regular watering. Next year I have to get some shade cloth on it!


----------



## Tonyh119

Just went outside sipped a beer and admired the domination lines.


----------



## ANPT

Zenith Zoysia @ 2" HOC. I wanna bring it down just a little bit, but I think it looks solid where it's at right now.

OCD alert; Ignore the spilled mulch on the walkway, that was swept up.


----------



## Lawnboy_03

NCLawnLady said:


> Lawnboy_03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Takes me about 3-1/2 hours to mow and weed-eat the entire place but it's always worth it when it's finished. I mow the interior back with my 27" TruCut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a gorgeous piece of property you have! Is that tall pines in the yard?
Click to expand...

Thank you very much! No those are all oak trees. I have Post Oaks and Cottonwoods.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Raised the groomer up one notch, it was scalping every cut...


----------



## Awar

Sprayed 600 sq-ft in various areas where I have Zoysia in my Bermuda. I started the process last year with some success but this year I'm hoping that cutting short & using PGR will make this more successful.


----------



## DFWLawnNut

Guess I know where to go from here now. Gonna start putting NPK down in larger numbers I guess. Any idea what the gypsum does?


----------



## IlliniFaninTX

Mowed the front yard. Emerald Zoysia laid in early April of this year. Currently maintaining around 2" with an American Lawn Mowing Co manual reel mower. As you can see from the pics, lots of shade in the front to contend with that prompted the move from Bermuda to Zoysia.


----------



## Kicker

DFWLawnNut said:


> Guess I know where to go from here now. Gonna start putting NPK down in larger numbers I guess. Any idea what the gypsum does?


It's supposed to help lower the ph i think. I believe i remember reading that it doesn't actually do much unless it's in massive quantities and tilled into the upper layers of soil.

I've resorted to using AMS as nitrogen source and regular applications of sulfur to play the long game of lowering ph.


----------



## Jaxnoah

Finally finished my patio. Here are some photos of the build.


----------



## DFWLawnNut

Kicker said:


> DFWLawnNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I know where to go from here now. Gonna start putting NPK down in larger numbers I guess. Any idea what the gypsum does?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's supposed to help lower the ph i think. I believe i remember reading that it doesn't actually do much unless it's in massive quantities and tilled into the upper layers of soil.
> 
> I've resorted to using AMS as nitrogen source and regular applications of sulfur to play the long game of lowering ph.
Click to expand...

Yeah my Sulphur is already high too. Guess I'll just keep pushing NPK and pump up those numbers. Would 20-20-20 spray be OK in my situation? Or would that burn the Bermuda?


----------



## Ware

Jaxnoah said:


> Finally finished my patio. Here are some photos of the build.


Nice!


----------



## southernbuckeye

Got back from a few days at the beach to see my sprinkler timers not only worked perfectly but my sprigging project appears to finally have rooted and started to green and spread. Excited! Now to break out the Celsius for the weeds that are also taking off &#128514;


----------



## Lawn Burgundy

Cut the yard ~1.5" with a rotary still need to do a level project to make my life easier. 
Bought a reel push mower for the front should be here in a few days interested to see how much of a difference it makes


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Cut at .7" and sprayed some AMS, Humic and Penterra. So far it's holding up pretty well during this heat/dry spell.


----------



## Bamahawk

First post on the forum. I've been reading for a while. Last night I added humic acid and microgreene. I really enjoy reading the forum. These pictures are from the last couple of weeks.


----------



## modo brew

Kamauxx said:


> wking said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put my lawn under regulation for the first time and boy did it pop! Can't thank all the members here enough for sharing so much information to get my lawn to this point 6 months in from new sod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> Is it just me or is there a disproportionately large amount of us from the Triangle on the forum?
Click to expand...

I live in the sandhills. Moved down from Raleigh about 4 yrs ago. Still miss the convenience of city living, but don't miss the traffic. It's just growing uncontrollably at the moment. I now enjoy the daily views of Pinehurst #2.


----------



## falconsfan

Last week I ordered the landscape blade from Seago for my Ego. Looking forward to trying it out this coming week. Trying to figure out how to justify this to the CFO. Seago is still offering the TLF discount, 20% or $240 shipped and no taxes except in NC.


----------



## Jwsjr

Awar said:


> Sprayed 600 sq-ft in various areas where I have Zoysia in my Bermuda. I started the process last year with some success but this year I'm hoping that cutting short & using PGR will make this more successful.


I've had outstanding results with this combo. What application rate you use ?


----------



## Awar

Jwsjr said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed 600 sq-ft in various areas where I have Zoysia in my Bermuda. I started the process last year with some success but this year I'm hoping that cutting short & using PGR will make this more successful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had outstanding results with this combo. What application rate you use ?
Click to expand...

That's encouraging!

Rate I used is 4 oz Tricor & 4 oz Tenacity per acre. Ends up being a couple grams Tricor and a couple ml Tenacity that I put down.


----------



## Awar

@Jwsjr since you had great results please share your app rates too! Thanks


----------



## Saints

Bamahawk said:


> First post on the forum. I've been reading for a while. Last night I added humic acid and microgreene. I really enjoy reading the forum. These pictures are from the last couple of weeks.


Not only is your lawn dominating, your sidewalk and driveway are also dominating! :lol: Great job!


----------



## Jwsjr

Awar said:


> @Jwsjr since you had great results please share your app rates too! Thanks


Pretty sure we used Very close to same rate on each. I used .1 oz/1000 on both weight and volume. I meant to post beforE and after pics but deleted accidentally


----------



## mre_man_76

Pics from today's mow after a brief shower. Centipede reel mowed. Raised hoc from .75 to 1.75 inches to beat the heat.











Beefed up my fungicide arsenal this winter and surprisingly no fungus. I always have fungus issues. These past 2 weeks have been perfect for a fungus outbreak and nothing.

Next week I'll be putting it under regulation for the first time ever. Can't wait for the results.


----------



## balistek

Last night was a broad assault on the lawn. My front lawn is roughly 2850. Put down Jobes Organic fert 10-0-2 and double bag rate. I took a gamble last night and it payed off. I tank mixed Talstar-P, Propanicanizole, Prodiamine, and Feature 6-0-0 and laid that down last night as well. Woke early this am and irrigating the lawn. 
Just committed to buying some TNex.


----------



## Root_cause

Apparently I made a super comfy dog bed.


----------



## Wax0589

Tried to do a rough level with a mix of dirt and compost. Lawn is too bumpy for the reel mower.


----------



## Lawn Smith

Bamahawk said:


> First post on the forum. I've been reading for a while. Last night I added humic acid and microgreene. I really enjoy reading the forum. These pictures are from the last couple of weeks.


That artificial turf almost looks real!


----------



## cutigers08

Top dressed a few problem spots with a 50/50 mix of supersod Soil3 and sand and got a bag of Carbon Pro G down before a thunderstorm cut me short. Finished top dressing this morning. Hopefully it will promote some fill in and mild leveling at the same time. Also, much to my horror found one small patch of crabgrass in the front yard. I will be waging war tomorrow.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Haven't posted in awhile. Not sure why, just other things going on.

Laid down PGR last week or so and did that with 3336 and PPZ 41.8 no iron and got a lot of yellowing.
Still cutting at .5 in the front with the reel and the lowest setting on my Honda for the back.

Back is just looking terrible, smells like the dog and we contracted for a pool so I am kind of just giving up there as it is all gonna get destroyed with the contractors.

Yesterday I put down 3#/k of CarbonX and then today hose ended some sea kelp @1 oz/k.
Thought about an app of foliar iron to see if I could get the green back but damn forecast said rain and cloudy all day. Missed the opportunity before it got dark.

Meh


----------



## NCLawnLady

Mowed in the 95 degree heat 🥵

I'm learning to appreciate the patience this is teaching me. Sloooow and steady progress

July 5th to today in the stubborn area of my yard


----------



## MidloMillers2012

Sprayed my second app of PGR. .25oz Tnex, 2 oz Ferrous Sulfate, 1oz Ammonium Sulfate/gal/1,000sf.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Just got off work and noticed this

Today may be a good day after all


----------



## Bamahawk

Lawn Smith said:


> Bamahawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> First post on the forum. I've been reading for a while. Last night I added humic acid and microgreene. I really enjoy reading the forum. These pictures are from the last couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That artificial turf almost looks real!
Click to expand...

Ha Ha. Thanks.


----------



## Bamahawk

Saints said:


> Bamahawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> First post on the forum. I've been reading for a while. Last night I added humic acid and microgreene. I really enjoy reading the forum. These pictures are from the last couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only is your lawn dominating, your sidewalk and driveway are also dominating! :lol: Great job!
Click to expand...

Thank you Saints!!


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed and fertilized used the best fertilizer, lol.


It rained ten minutes after I applied YES


----------



## Lawn Burgundy

cutigers08 said:


> Top dressed a few problem spots with a 50/50 mix of supersod Soil3 and sand and got a bag of Carbon Pro G down before a thunderstorm cut me short. Finished top dressing this morning. Hopefully it will promote some fill in and mild leveling at the same time. Also, much to my horror found one small patch of crabgrass in the front yard. I will be waging war tomorrow.


How does that homemade level lawn work for you? Looks fairly easy to build, any info on the handle attachment?


----------



## cutigers08

STRES said:


> cutigers08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Top dressed a few problem spots with a 50/50 mix of supersod Soil3 and sand and got a bag of Carbon Pro G down before a thunderstorm cut me short. Finished top dressing this morning. Hopefully it will promote some fill in and mild leveling at the same time. Also, much to my horror found one small patch of crabgrass in the front yard. I will be waging war tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does that homemade level lawn work for you? Looks fairly easy to build, any info on the handle attachment?
Click to expand...

Really well actually. The handle is a 6" poplar dowel that is fitted to a pipe swivel thing I bought at Lowes. I attached it with the flush nuts that sit inside the bolt hole. I did have to sand the dowel down some to get it into the swivel base but it works great.


----------



## gkaneko

Lawnboy_03 said:


> Takes me about 3-1/2 hours to mow and weed-eat the entire place but it's always worth it when it's finished. I mow the interior back with my 27" TruCut.


I'm so jealous of these big properties, Here in Hawaii, yards are so small....


----------



## Lawn Burgundy

cutigers08 said:


> STRES said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutigers08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Top dressed a few problem spots with a 50/50 mix of supersod Soil3 and sand and got a bag of Carbon Pro G down before a thunderstorm cut me short. Finished top dressing this morning. Hopefully it will promote some fill in and mild leveling at the same time. Also, much to my horror found one small patch of crabgrass in the front yard. I will be waging war tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does that homemade level lawn work for you? Looks fairly easy to build, any info on the handle attachment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really well actually. The handle is a 6" poplar dowel that is fitted to a pipe swivel thing I bought at Lowes. I attached it with the flush nuts that sit inside the bolt hole. I did have to sand the dowel down some to get it into the swivel base but it works great.
Click to expand...

Awesome thanks for that info, I might be breaking out the miter saw here shortly


----------



## Hollandbt

Quick mow and edge.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Yesterday

Sprayed 
Diythpor and Luna sensation

Plus trimmed and edged

Today

Trimmed a bunch of trees, cleaned flower beds, and trenched Dominion around some crepe myrtles that has bark scale.


----------



## Cavan806

I got in a quick mow before the storm last night. Still trying to get a few spots from the sand leveling to fill in. I love doing the single/double pattern.



Cheers!


----------



## DFWLawnNut

Top dress/leveling. Going to overseed and fert later with some hydretain on the side lol.


----------



## balistek

triple cut it. edged the beds


----------



## dubyadubya87

Lawnboy_03 said:


> Takes me about 3-1/2 hours to mow and weed-eat the entire place but it's always worth it when it's finished. I mow the interior back with my 27" TruCut.


Beautiful property and yard.


----------



## MoeBermuda

Laid down some stripes for opening day baseball!


----------



## Hashwad

Reset. Sick of the seed heads. Let's see if this helps.


----------



## NClawnnut78

sod farm for pluging and yard switch from tall fescue to Tiff Tuff bermuda
PTO 
day1 prep retill till 6 to 8 inches of dirt 
day2 lay 1000 square feet of tiff tuff sod 2 pallets. By end of day just thowing sod down.
day3 recover watching starwars on the couch.


----------



## Darrell_KC

Just finished mowing this morning before it gets too hot. I raised the HOC to 2.75 since it's been very hot and not much rain, and to help give the lawn a more even look. I also double cut, side to side first, then front to back for the cleanup cut.

Front


Back


This continues to be my focus and trouble spot, but I am finally seeing progress. I have a bunch of bermuda now growing in and taking over the wet muck areas. Since there is more grass, its soaking up the excess water, and then contributing to better growing areas. The yellow line is from where the cable company had to bury a new line for my internet on Tuesday

Last picture is my favorite. My german shepard decided to pose for the camera, and you can see from side to side, green grass. In May, it was impossible to walk from one side of the yard to the other without walking over clay/bare ground.


----------



## Redtwin

I barely finished mowing before we got a nice thunderstorm. 

I've got some serious scalping going on. I need to vertical, scalp, and apply more sand.


----------



## rjw0283

Got a mow in, raked the back for Pine needles, 

Grass yesterday before mowing today.


Grass after mowing today. It's looking pretty good, I overheard some walkers saying I must pay someone to treat it. Made me laugh.


The back is not regulated and it's looking better, I mow it with the rotary, I may apply PGR the next go around in about 10 days. This is where we spend 85% of the our time. I am starting to think that bermuda is not the best back here, some areas take most of the summer to fill in, I think its too shady in these areas, and add in the house blocks most of the sun after 5:30. I have Zoysia in the back corner, I start plugging zoysia in the weak bermuda areas, we'll see what happens. I need to level both yards, the back needs it the most, its too bumpy to use the Toro Flex back there.
AND I HAVE A MOLE PROBLEM!!! It seems to be attracted to my bird feeders, I got some pulse sonar mole stake things arriving tomorrow, we'll see if that helps.


----------



## DLav8r

rjw0283 said:


> Got a mow in, raked the back for Pine needles,
> 
> Grass yesterday before mowing today.
> 
> 
> Grass after mowing today. It's looking pretty good, I overheard some walkers saying I must pay someone to treat it. Made me laugh.
> 
> 
> The back is not regulated and it's looking better, I mow it with the rotary, I may apply PGR the next go around in about 10 days. This is where we spend 85% of the our time. I am starting to think that bermuda is not the best back here, some areas take most of the summer to fill in, I think its too shady in these areas, and add in the house blocks most of the sun after 5:30. I have Zoysia in the back corner, I start plugging zoysia in the weak bermuda areas, we'll see what happens. I need to level both yards, the back needs it the most, its too bumpy to use the Toro Flex back there.
> AND I HAVE A MOLE PROBLEM!!! It seems to be attracted to my bird feeders, I got some pulse sonar mole stake things arriving tomorrow, we'll see if that helps.


Yard looks great! I think you are right. Bermuda doesn't do well with shade. Luckily I have no trees in my backyard, but a few areas close to the home that get a lot of morning shade took a lot longer to develop vs the rest of the yard.


----------



## DLav8r

Spent a few hours redefining the mulch beds. First pic is the condition before. Much needed project since we moved in. Picked the wrong time of day..just so hot outside. I have more work to do, but its coming along nicely and will make it easy to maintain afterwards with my edger. I find the finished product very satisfying to look at especially when the yard is mowed and edged (tomorrow morning). 
Bottom is a pic of the front yard before a storm rolled in last night. First bit of rain we have had in over a week. Every day 60% chance evaporates to nothing as the day progresses.


----------



## rjw0283

@DLav8r It looks ok, but it'll never get like my front that gets sunlight from about 9-till sunset. This is the first year I've been on this forum which has helped drastically, my front look 10 times better than last year. All the kinds of advice on here. I'm addicted. I've always loved the yard, and have learned a lot from trial and error over the years, this site brings all the trial and error from thousands of folks to eliminate a lot of error for people getting into it now. Plus, it helps knowing there are other lawn weirdos out there in the world like me, so I feel less guilty when I'm hunched over examining the grass a few times a day, and mowing every few days, and spraying every 2 weeks because a lot of you do it too! :lol: 
The hell what the neighbors think, maybe if they mowed once in a while i wouldn't be spraying post emergent down! :twisted:


----------



## rjw0283

DLav8r said:


> Spent a few hours redefining the mulch beds. Much needed project since we moved in. Picked the wrong time of day..just so hot outside. I have more work to do, but its coming along nicely and will make it easy to maintain afterwards with my edger. I find the finished product very satisfying to look at especially when the yard is mowed and edged (tomorrow morning).
> Bottom is a pic of the front yard before a storm rolled in last night. First bit of rain we have had in over a week. Every day 60% chance evaporates to nothing as the day progresses.


That last pic looks amazing with that lighting!


----------



## DLav8r

rjw0283 said:


> @DLav8r It looks ok, but it'll never get like my front that gets sunlight from about 9-till sunset. This is the first year I've been on this forum which has helped drastically, my front look 10 times better than last year. All the kinds of advice on here. I'm addicted. I've always loved the yard, and have learned a lot from trial and error over the years, this site brings all the trial and error from thousands of folks to eliminate a lot of error for people getting into it now. Plus, it helps knowing there are other lawn weirdos out there in the world like me, so I feel less guilty when I'm hunched over examining the grass a few times a day, and mowing every few days, and spraying every 2 weeks because a lot of you do it too! :lol:
> The hell what the neighbors think, maybe if they mowed once in a while i wouldn't be spraying post emergent down! :twisted:


Same here, new yard and the COVID-19 time off has gotten me full into yard care and this forum. It's been fantastic except for the spending :mrgreen:


----------



## Cdub5_

@Darrell_KC looking good! Clean up those edges in the front and you will be looking great


----------



## Darrell_KC

Cdub5_ said:


> @Darrell_KC looking good! Clean up those edges in the front and you will be looking great


Thanks! The edges will be cleaned in time. Right now I am using that for my sprig farm. I let them grow out into the street and driveway, then harvest and plant in my bare spots I am working on.


----------



## cavince79

Mowed and edged. Bare spots are filling in. Sod was laid April 25/26. I need to level so I can drop the HOC.


----------



## Redtwin

Darrell_KC said:


> Cdub5_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Darrell_KC looking good! Clean up those edges in the front and you will be looking great
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! The edges will be cleaned in time. Right now I am using that for my sprig farm. I let them grow out into the street and driveway, then harvest and plant in my bare spots I am working on.
Click to expand...

Ha! I do the same thing in a section of my mulch bed. It drives my wife crazy but I won't let her rip it out and clean up the edges.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Redtwin said:


> I barely finished mowing before we got a nice thunderstorm.
> 
> I've got some serious scalping going on. I need to vertical, scalp, and apply more sand.


I'm in the same boat man. A lot of my last level has settled leaving behind some dips, high spots and wash boarding. Gonna wait until next summer to do it again. 25k is a lot of work. I used 44 yards of sand this time. 🥵

We've had a pretty good drought going here in N Texas. Raised my HOC from .6 to .75. It seems to be much happier there. Also put down some Empro, Green TRX, humic and FEature today. Hoping for a good green pop in the next couple days.


----------



## RaginCajun

Watched my St. Augustine grow. 
Applied Milorganite last week and been having rain the past few days (S. Louisiana). Was in the process of slowly raising HOC from 2", which was honestly too short (go ahead, laugh Bermuda owners  ) to 3", but at this rate I'll be cutting as high as my mower can go....


----------



## CenlaLowell

RaginCajun said:


> Watched my St. Augustine grow.
> Applied Milorganite last week and been having rain the past few days (S. Louisiana). Was in the process of slowly raising HOC from 2", which was honestly too short (go ahead, laugh Bermuda owners  ) to 3", but at this rate I'll be cutting as high as my mower can go....


You know what that means.... Time for a new mower.


----------



## Redtwin

Philly_Gunner said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I barely finished mowing before we got a nice thunderstorm.
> 
> I've got some serious scalping going on. I need to vertical, scalp, and apply more sand.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat man. A lot of my last level has settled leaving behind some dips, high spots and wash boarding. Gonna wait until next summer to do it again. 25k is a lot of work. I used 44 yards of sand this time. 🥵
> 
> We've had a pretty good drought going here in N Texas. Raised my HOC from .6 to .75. It seems to be much happier there. Also put down some Empro, Green TRX, humic and FEature today. Hoping for a good green pop in the next couple days.
Click to expand...

I feel you! I only have to do about half what you have to do. I bumped up my T-Nex rate yesterday and may just raise my HOC up to 5/8" and keep the next level project for the following spring. We've been getting some great rain here lately. Nothing crazy but some nice regular t-storms... 'tis the season.


----------



## Darth_V8r

I think my centipede has finally turned the corner for the better. Kind of surprised me. First time it has ever striped, and it has gotten really nice and thick...


----------



## wking

I have no idea how I am growing grass.. I dug out for a fireplace install to save a bit of money on the installation and it was compacted rock all the way down, not sure I even need a concrete foundation after digging this.


----------



## RaginCajun

Been raining the past few days, with more projected the next couple days, so I needed to cut. Had a bit of sunshine this afternoon, so I broke out my old push mower to not create ruts.
St. Aug cut @ 3". Bare spot is from the removal of a bunch of Crepe Myrtles.


----------



## cutigers08

wking said:


> I have no idea how I am growing grass.. I dug out for a fireplace install to save a bit of money on the installation and it was compacted rock all the way down, not sure I even need a concrete foundation after digging this.


Its Bermuda, it will damn near grow through asphalt :lol: Good on you for digging that hole in this heat. No thanks!


----------



## wking

cutigers08 said:


> wking said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea how I am growing grass.. I dug out for a fireplace install to save a bit of money on the installation and it was compacted rock all the way down, not sure I even need a concrete foundation after digging this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its Bermuda, it will damn near grow through asphalt :lol: Good on you for digging that hole in this heat. No thanks!
Click to expand...

I did about die from the heat, but I got it done.


----------



## CenlaLowell

RaginCajun said:


> Been raining the past few days, with more projected the next couple days, so I needed to cut. Had a bit of sunshine this afternoon, so I broke out my old push mower to not create ruts.
> St. Aug cut @ 3". Bare spot is from the removal of a bunch of Crepe Myrtles.


Nice to see st Augustine lawns. I'm not far from ya either


----------



## RaginCajun

We're def. in the minority in here, lol. Here's another pic for your viewing pleasure. A couple weeks old, but stripes I laid down in the backyard.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Nice @RaginCajun

Problems, problems, problems... Out of nowhere got home from work and gls is everywhere on this side 


Under a curative fungicide program. I'll never understand this


----------



## RaginCajun

@CenlaLowell
Where are you located? I'm just east of Lafayette.

With all this constant rain, humidity and heat, it's almost a shock if your lawn doesn't have fungus. It's a pitri dish out here! :lol:


----------



## DFWLawnNut

Finally got a shed I could store my stuff in and get it out of the garage! Now Im Just waiting for the front top dressing to fill back in so I can start back on the front.


----------



## bmw

Darth_V8r said:


> I think my centipede has finally turned the corner for the better. Kind of surprised me. First time it has ever striped, and it has gotten really nice and thick...


@Darth_V8r thats good looking centipede!


----------



## Lawndry List

DFWLawnNut said:


> Finally got a shed I could store my stuff in and get it out of the garage! Now Im Just waiting for the front top dressing to fill back in so I can start back on the front.


Do you have a link to that shed? Looking for one myself


----------



## DFWLawnNut

Lawndry List said:


> DFWLawnNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got a shed I could store my stuff in and get it out of the garage! Now Im Just waiting for the front top dressing to fill back in so I can start back on the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link to that shed? Looking for one myself
Click to expand...

Had to buy straight from Lifetime as nobody has sheds in stock anywhere that would fit in our 6' depth. They are slammed too so communication was abysmal lol Ordered at the beginning of July and got it Monday. 8 x 10's are easy to find if you have the room.
https://www.lifetime.com/lifetime-6406-8-foot-x-5-foot-outdoor-storage-shed


----------



## CenlaLowell

RaginCajun said:


> @CenlaLowell
> Where are you located? I'm just east of Lafayette.
> 
> With all this constant rain, humidity and heat, it's almost a shock if your lawn doesn't have fungus. It's a pitri dish out here! :lol:


Alexandria


----------



## Travisfray




----------



## DLav8r

Travisfray said:


>


Looks fantastic!


----------



## MoeBermuda

Mowed at .5" and sprayed a Tnex/iron cocktail.


----------



## James

Dealing with some dry spots but it's coming along.


----------



## Ware

James said:


> Dealing with some dry spots but it's coming along.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Tmank87

Quick cut this morning


----------



## testwerke

Coming out of suppression so I decided to do a HOC reset on the backyard bermuda.

I should have just left it. This is too much work and too many clippings to keep dumping.

Someone tell me this is worth it.


----------



## RaginCajun

it's worth it.


----------



## Jimefam

Afternoon cut after not being able to cut it the last 4 days. Really liking the XGRN and finally figuring out a decent pattern around this damn island.


----------



## Txmx583

Got some much needed rain this past week and the lawn is responding very well to it!!! Got a few small spots still filling in from my level project, but happy with the progress!!


----------



## cnet24

Purchased a greens mower on Monday and have mowed/tinkered with it every day (I'm addicted to the striping I believe.) So today I took a break and found something else to do:


----------



## ionicatoms

James said:


> Dealing with some dry spots but it's coming along.


Looks great!


----------



## mitch1588

Tmank87 said:


> Quick cut this morning


That looks fantastic!! Great work!!


----------



## Tmank87

mitch1588 said:


> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick cut this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks fantastic!! Great work!!
Click to expand...

Thanks brother, a labor of love.


----------



## Southern Lawn

Double cut the lawn this morning.


----------



## rjw0283

Southern Lawn said:


> Double cut the lawn this morning.


Looks awesome!


----------



## drfous

Power raked. It was getting so thick in spots the mower was floating.

$60 rental from Home Despot for 4 hours. Plus lifting that beast in and out of the truck.

The Sun Joe is looking like a better option.


----------



## Sbcgenii

cnet24 said:


> Purchased a greens mower on Monday and have mowed/tinkered with it every day (I'm addicted to the striping I believe.) So today I took a break and found something else to do:


I bought one of these but haven't used it yet. How big of an area did you do? How was it?


----------



## cnet24

@Sbcgenii only did some high traffic areas around the lawn that get compacted during the year (gates, etc). Can be tricky depending on soil type/and what's below the yard (rocks,etc), but I can usually pull a good sized core when I stomp on it hard, like shoveling. Cores cleaned up easy with a snow shovel since I was only doing targeted areas.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Laid down some double FATS!


----------



## tcorbitt20

Just mowed and replaced another chain on the TruCut


----------



## PIX

Small lawn scalp, fertilizer, and rain


----------



## Wax0589

Quick mow at 3/4" w manual reel and filled some low spots in the back yard.


----------



## Wax0589

Areas in the front are filling in nicely.







Low spots in the backyard filled today.


----------



## Stonefeet

Mow and fertilizer yesterday.

Killing another mole today, hate having to dig holes to get those things, but short term loss long term gain hopefully


----------



## Brou

Stonefeet said:


> Mow and fertilizer yesterday.
> 
> Killing another mole today, hate having to dig holes to get those things, but short term loss long term gain hopefully


Just leave em buried. Free fertilizer.


----------



## jpos34

HOC reset today. Might have went to low, Do y'all think it will recover before the end of the season?


----------



## CenlaLowell

jpos34 said:


> HOC reset today. Might have went to low, Do y'all think it will recover before the end of the season?


Might, lol


----------



## Redtwin

CenlaLowell said:


> jpos34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HOC reset today. Might have went to low, Do y'all think it will recover before the end of the season?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might, lol
Click to expand...

It definitely will.


----------



## Stonefeet

Mowed again and manually aerated one spot i missed the other day that has a bunch of goose grass, it was super soft there now so hopefully that mess won't come back next year (with pre of course)


----------



## Redtwin

I verticut the back using a Sunjoe at -10 and plan on doing a hard scalp today.


----------



## griffithgd76

Cut at just under 3/4". Decent stripes I think.


----------



## Stonefeet

Mowed at 1.5" first week after first dose of .5lb/k of carbon x, quite a difference. I prefer it at 1" but that's as low as I can cut it right now without getting another reel just for scalping or modify this fiskars. But it's getting better


----------



## Kicker

Redtwin said:


> I verticut the back using a Sunjoe at -10 and plan on doing a hard scalp today.


@Redtwin 
I need to do the same. I'm curious on your process. In the past I've just run over the verticut clippings with my rotary but I'm always disappointed in how much fine material is left on the lawn and accumulates after rain. I've thought about just going at it with my gm1000 since I'm scalping anyway and hoping it'll pick up as much debris and not create all the "fines".


----------



## Tmank87

Afternoon cut between meetings. Starting to get thick. Have been pleased with progress since getting down in May.

Can see where I sprayed off some Kyllinga with Dismiss about 48 hours ago.


----------



## GrassAndWater12

Mowed some curved stripes. I'd like to thank TLF members, and my friend Phil from Turf Tech LawnSpraying out of Richmond Hill GA for getting me addicted to grass and for his guidance and advice.


----------



## ZEM

GrassAndWater12 said:


> Mowed some curved stripes. I'd like to thank TLF members, and my friend Phil from Turf Tech LawnSpraying out of Richmond Hill GA for getting me addicted to grass and for his guidance and advice.


You took the first step.......admitting you have an addiction! :thumbup:


----------



## Redtwin

ZEM said:


> GrassAndWater12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed some curved stripes. I'd like to thank TLF members, and my friend Phil from Turf Tech LawnSpraying out of Richmond Hill GA for getting me addicted to grass and for his guidance and advice.
> 
> 
> 
> You took the first step.......admitting you have an addiction! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Hello, my name is Rob... and I like to mow grass.


----------



## DFWLawnNut

Testing an agitator design. Sick of the clip not grabbing the stuff when it's low.


----------



## Getting Fat

DFWLawnNut said:


> Testing an agitator design. Sick of the clip not grabbing the stuff when it's low.


very curious how this works out


----------



## Cory

Trimmed the bushes, made some adjustments and backlapped the toro, raised the hoc to 7/8 and mowed.


----------



## Buffalolawny

DFWLawnNut said:


> Testing an agitator design. Sick of the clip not grabbing the stuff when it's low.


I was thinking of putting a fan blade underneath the split pin to throw the granules up off the bottom of the hopper instead of forcing it down and jamming open the slider.


----------



## Redtwin

DFWLawnNut said:


> Testing an agitator design. Sick of the clip not grabbing the stuff when it's low.


Interesting... did you 3D print that?


----------



## DFWLawnNut

Yeah I used tinkercad and 3D printed it to try. Going to fill the hopper up later and see how it stirs it or if it jams/breaks. Thats just a PLA test fit. Im going to use ABS for the final product.


----------



## Chief Brody

New guy, here.. 2nd post!

I haven't actually touched the lawn today.. I'm just mentioning what I did yesterday since I'm new. :mrgreen:

There was a break in rain, so I sprayed down some LawnStar liquid dethatch and aerator. I've been at this house since last December, and this is the first time I've done this type of work. I think the soil is a clay/soil mix that is pretty hard with decent thatch above that.. When I water near the sidewalk, a lot of the water just flows right off the grass onto the cement. :roll: 
So, hopefully I can get the soil in better shape and get my grass going in the right direction for fall.

I also ordered the N-Ext bio-stim package from GCI. Definitely looking forward to using those as well. :thumbup:


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed Celsius and Certainty in the backyard. Trying to combat sedges and Virginia buttonweed


----------



## ugadawg04

Late summer scalp...it got too long. Had to do it. I keep telling myself it'll be back, it'll be back. Hating the brown, but trying to get to the green.


----------



## Ware

I mowed at dusk yesterday.

I trimmed and sprayed PGR first thing this morning.

I edged this evening.

I hate to drag it out, but the heat/humidity is just brutal. I think I have officially reached burnout on this season.

:bd:


----------



## CenlaLowell

Ware said:


> I mowed at dusk yesterday.
> 
> I trimmed and sprayed PGR first thing this morning.
> 
> I edged this evening.
> 
> I hate to drag it out, but the heat/humidity is just brutal. I think I have officially reached burnout on this season.
> 
> :bd:


I know what you mean


----------



## Stonefeet

Ware said:


> I mowed at dusk yesterday.
> 
> I trimmed and sprayed PGR first thing this morning.
> 
> I edged this evening.
> 
> I hate to drag it out, but the heat/humidity is just brutal. I think I have officially reached burnout on this season.
> 
> :bd:


Facts.

Made it through the mowing mid day with no issues but the spraying nearly ended me.


----------



## Wax0589

Planned to scalp in prep for verticuting, light top dressing and finish filling in low spot. Since the belt in the SunJoe snapped I end doing some triple singles and doubles.



Will do edging tomorrow.


----------



## Stonefeet

Put down 1lb/k of carbon x (see how it reacts) and some insecticide. Watering in.

Really thickened up this week with the carbon x dose last week. See how far I can push it before dormancy.

Also sprayed the first round of glyphosate on the side yard. I had tall fescue in pretty good over there that I seeded in the spring but we had every tree over there removed and the sun just fried it. That side was wrecked from the tree removal anyway so I just let it go.
Kill
Cut up roots
Smooth it out
Light grading (it's a hill so drainage has been a giant problem) 
Seed and pray we don't get a hurricane to wash it all away, probably use the seeding blankets I used on the Bermuda side, they were super expensive but really worked amazingly well(going to go with a TTTF KBG blend on that side and keep it watered this time)

Oh and earthquake this morning, that was pretty intense


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Finally got my mower back from the shop. Mowed and trimmed. Gave my plug area some fertilizer and watering them now. Spot sprayed some weeds in the flower beds. Getting ready to fire up the smoker.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Tied up a crepe myrtle. Water the whole yard took about four hours. Now I'm going to relax for the rest of the day, hopefully.


----------



## Cdub5_

@Wax0589 
Very nice! Look at your color vs other neighbors' lawns, wow haha


----------



## JayGo

I put down my very first app of Hydretain today. I'm curious to see for myself if it's worth the buzz it's been getting lately.


----------



## Cavan806

Ware said:


> I hate to drag it out, but the heat/humidity is just brutal. I think I have officially reached burnout on this season.
> 
> :bd:


THIS! This season for some reason has been a real struggle for me. Looking forward to hopefully getting a Fall Season this year. Still love my Bermuda. I guess what i'm really saying is: I need to get my 11 yr old out there and get him trained up on the JD 260B so he can start taking over in the late summer seasons!

Cheers!


----------



## Jerry_G

Today I've walked around and looked at my yard about half a dozen times. Did a scalp from 2.5 to 1.25" on my 2 mo old tiftuf 5 days ago, so lots of concern!

Put down 7lbs of 29-0-4 last week and watering. And praying.


----------



## Lp_chazychaz

Jerry_G said:


> Today I've walked around and looked at my yard about half a dozen times. Did a scalp from 2.5 to 1.25" on my 2 mo old tiftuf 5 days ago, so lots of concern!
> 
> Put down 7lbs of 29-0-4 last week and watering. And praying.


I also scalped the crap out of my Bermuda recently. Just got a reel mower so my Bermuda was a bit high for it. I figured I should have enough time in the season. I also fertilized, am watering and praying!


----------



## Stonefeet

Mowed today. Filling in real nice, I'll be interested to see if going from .5lb/k per week to 1lb/k per week makes a difference, only time will tell.
Last pic I took was Thursday, this is today.


----------



## jal

Had a spot at the end of the driveway that always washes out after a heavy rain, which is every afternoon this time of year. 

Raked it flat, then laid landscape fabric. 

Then covered with river rounds. Hopefully, no more erosion!


----------



## Wax0589

Cdub5_ said:


> @Wax0589
> Very nice! Look at your color vs other neighbors' lawns, wow haha


Thank you. Lawn has come long way since September last year. I'm even surprise it has handle this Texas Heat so well. Here is a picture of it back in October last year.


I did the edging today instead of yesterday-it was like a a toaster with a boost. I will start taking it slow for the rest of the season. Best.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed Celsius and Certainty on the side lawn 12k. Sprayed this at morning rise 5:30am


----------



## Trent161

CenlaLowell said:


> Sprayed Celsius and Certainty on the side lawn 12k. Sprayed this at morning rise 5:30am


I don't know if you get dew on your grass this time of year as we do in Texas; if so does that affect these at all? I have heard that spraying in the AM with the dew makes it much easier to see the area you have applied the product on.


----------



## Awar

This was yesterday: put down 2 bags of screened garden soil and 3 bags of play sand to help level the bumpy plugged area where I removed a tree this Spring. I had the soil bags in the garage so I thought I'd mix that with the sand as I've used a lot of sand in this area over the past several weeks. I sprayed PGR for the first time in this circle along with the rest of the lawn last weekend.




And here's what it looked like 3 months ago just for reference :mrgreen:


----------



## CenlaLowell

Trent161 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed Celsius and Certainty on the side lawn 12k. Sprayed this at morning rise 5:30am
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you get dew on your grass this time of year as we do in Texas; if so does that affect these at all? I have heard that spraying in the AM with the dew makes it much easier to see the area you have applied the product on.
Click to expand...

Yes we have lots of dew. I love it because it shows me where I walked. Your feet creates lines in the yard. No effect of the product because your using a NIS to make the product stick to the leaf blades.


----------



## Trent161

CenlaLowell said:


> Trent161 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed Celsius and Certainty on the side lawn 12k. Sprayed this at morning rise 5:30am
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you get dew on your grass this time of year as we do in Texas; if so does that affect these at all? I have heard that spraying in the AM with the dew makes it much easier to see the area you have applied the product on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we have lots of dew. I love it because it shows me where I walked. Your feet creates lines in the yard. No effect of the product because your using a NIS to make the product stick to the leaf blades.
Click to expand...

Ahhhhh.... Thanks. I am glad you mentioned the NIS. I didn't even think about that.


----------



## Ren

got a quick cut in at 3/8"


----------



## hurricanewolf

Put in some Tiftuf sod last Wed. It had rooted pretty well by Sunday so I decided to give it a little mow this morning at 1.5" before the rain. Ended up scalping it pretty bad. Am I screwed?


----------



## Darrell_KC

I was too busy to post last night, but this week including yesterday was my last huge push for the lawn work. I made a mistake on my previous posts, I thought my lowest mower setting was 1.75, its actually 1.25. So when I thought I was cutting at 2.75, it was really 2.25. This is my sweet spot. 1.75 just scalps too much in places thanks to my hilly lawn. 2.25 keeps more of the lawn looking even and keeps all spots the darker green I want.

I skipped my normal weekend mow (hence no updated journal) as I wanted to let my last 1.75 mow grow out a bit, as well as let some weeds grow out so it would be easier to spot and spray. On Tuesday, I brought out the sprayer and walked around the yard to start nuking off the nutsedge and a few spots of spurge that have started to get a little too happy in the lawn.

Wednesday I spent a solid 4 hours on the lawn. I started with a run to Home Depot to pick up 10 bags of play sand to help fill/level my drainage nightmare in the back corner of my yard. Then a stop at Ace to pick up some 32-0-4 fert for my mid month run. I have been putting down just a shade under 2lbs per 1k of nitrogen every 2 weeks to push growth as much as possible during the warm season. I trimmed and then double cut the front and back at 2.25.

After the double cut, it was on to sanding. I dumped all 10 bags in sections and used the rake to try to fill holes and grade as best as I can. This should at least end the muck and mosquito factory and I still have about 6 weeks for growing. My efforts to get established grass in this area has finally paid dividends, and I have enough grass growing that I feel confident it can push up and through some sanding and fill in properly. Finally, I put down the fert on the fresh cut grass and gave the 2 sides I am working on some extra doses.

Today I went back through and hit some weeds that I either missed or felt needed a reminder of who was boss. Most of what I sprayed Tuesday is already showing heavy stress, so this weekend I am hoping for nice pretty pictures of the lawn for my mid August update.


----------



## Stonefeet

Mowed, had to get out there early before more rain rolls in, not so sure 1lb/k of nitrogen is the ticket, had the bag fill up twice, usually it's only once. But man it's spreading faster and thickening up

Apparently rained 3" last night which was kind of crazy.


----------



## Buffalolawny

Awar said:


> This was yesterday: put down 2 bags of screened garden soil and 3 bags of play sand to help level the bumpy plugged area where I removed a tree this Spring. I had the soil bags in the garage so I thought I'd mix that with the sand as I've used a lot of sand in this area over the past several weeks. I sprayed PGR for the first time in this circle along with the rest of the lawn last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's what it looked like 3 months ago just for reference :mrgreen:


Interesting to see where you have placed the plugs in the circle. That now they are the yellow patches and not the lateral fill in growth. Any thoughts is to why?


----------



## Awar

Buffalolawny said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was yesterday: put down 2 bags of screened garden soil and 3 bags of play sand to help level the bumpy plugged area where I removed a tree this Spring. I had the soil bags in the garage so I thought I'd mix that with the sand as I've used a lot of sand in this area over the past several weeks. I sprayed PGR for the first time in this circle along with the rest of the lawn last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's what it looked like 3 months ago just for reference :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting to see where you have placed the plugs in the circle. That now they are the yellow patches and not the lateral fill in growth. Any thoughts is to why?
Click to expand...

@Buffalolawny I don't believe the yellow patches are where the plugs started. When I first saw those patches I thought it could be dollar spot but the weather/conditions were not perfect for fungus. They're pretty much gone now.


----------



## DLav8r

Wax0589 said:


> Cdub5_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wax0589
> Very nice! Look at your color vs other neighbors' lawns, wow haha
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Lawn has come long way since September last year. I'm even surprise it has handle this Texas Heat so well. Here is a picture of it back in October last year.
> 
> 
> I did the edging today instead of yesterday-it was like a a toaster with a boost. I will start taking it slow for the rest of the season. Best.
Click to expand...

What an improvement! What products did you use this year vs last? Do you have a lawn journal on here?


----------



## The_iHenry

Double cut the green at 1/4"


----------



## Tmank87

Watching it rain... Again


----------



## rjw0283

Finally did a level, I semi scalped from 1 inch to .75 and put about 2 yards or so on the front. I'm at 180 GDD, so I'm hoping it comes out of regulation with a vigor. The drag mat sucks, I added a 2x4 on front and it helped. Neighbor let me borrow his lawn mower! :thumbup: just a few pics of when I was doing it. I got it spread as best as I could. The lawn really sucked it up in the valleys where water\electrical lines have been laid in years past


----------



## Chief Brody

We have a 100 sqft flower bed that had some ugly bushes in it. Decided to pull them up and replace with Zoysia sod to match the rest of the front lawn.

We've gotten almost 4" of rain over the last couple of days, so I'm about to go get some fungicide to be safe. Can't wait for the new sod to take root and grow in.


----------



## littlehuman

Hit my bermuda (sod farm, of course) with Celsius and MSMA today to clear out all this Dallisgrass, amongst some other stray broadleaves. Went with 1.25oz/1k of Target 6, as temps are right around a high of 86-87 over the next 4-5 days, along with some much needed dry weather.

The near hazmat-level garb I was wearing made for a sweaty walk of the property, but I'm excited to see how it fares in the next few weeks.


----------



## mre_man_76

August 2nd put down some azoxy at the curative rate along with .25 lbs of 8-1-8 X-Green and 5 lbs of elemental Sulfer per 1k sf. Did some light leveling.

Last night got 2+ inches of rain with more on the way. Here it is after the cut today at .75 inches, exactly 1 week From my second T-Nex app of the season spiked with iron, nitrogen, a touch of potassium, and a healthy dose of micros:












Love the effects of PGR on centipede. Darker, thicker and overall looks much tighter.


----------



## zcabe

Got a double cut in, edged and string trimmed. Still hasn't completely filled in.


----------



## Stonefeet

Got after it today.

Buried 2 gutter drain pipes as part 1 of a Reno on the other side (it'll be tttf/kbg) real hassle because I had to dig against the grade but hoping that'll help the on going drainage issues here.

Mowed
Fertilizer 
Humic

I thought on Friday 1lb/k was too much because it looked terrible but had a noticeable bump in thickness when I cut it today.


----------



## Darrell_KC

I trimmed and double cut to 2.25. Here are this week's updated pics.

The couple of yellow areas in the backyard are where the nutsedge I sprayed is dying out. In the 2nd to last picture you can see the new sand from Wednesday. This should hopefully be the end of the drainage swamp and now at least be serviceable. I will need to help grade this section to get water flowing towards the center of the backyard fence where the storm drain is.


----------



## BUbbaSwine

Mowed yesterday and took a little sand and filled in a couple areas that were low and giving me trouble. Lawn was installed by builder in Mid/late June of last year. A lot a settling has occurred, some areas where sod was laid over air/rock/debris has died off and I have been working to dig out the bad spots. I am using dirt from back lawn area to fill in spots in front. My back yard faces trees so I can just dig what I need. Hit it with Lessco 24-0-8 about a week ago to really help some areas grow in that I've been working on. Compared to neighbors with same grass and installed about the same time, I think we are looking fairly good.


----------



## bmw

@mre_man_76 that looks great! What rate do you use for T-Nex? Do you apply monthly? I may have to check it out next season.


----------



## Hollandbt

Quick mow this morning before the heat


----------



## jasonbraswell

Establishing the line of domination


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed Axozystrobin, Humic, and 3336 on the front lawn (25k).


----------



## mre_man_76

bmw said:


> @mre_man_76 that looks great! What rate do you use for T-Nex? Do you apply monthly? I may have to check it out next season.


I put down the label rate of .5 oz per. I started very late this year so it was only my second app. As for length I use the greenkeeperapp with a 255 GGD model to track and forecast my T-Nex applications. First app was July 23rd and second app on August 9th was a few days late. 2.5 weeks of regulation between apps. Didn't notice any rebound either. Not bad at all considering I was mowing every 3rd day and now I mow every 7 days. I'm at 52% suppression now since my last app. I may go with a 300 GDD model for next season if the rest of this year plays out like it is.


----------



## Awar

Put down Carbon X at almost 3 lbs/k



Of course it's now sitting on top of my lawn but I'm running a long irrigation cycle tomorrow morning and will check to make sure the prills drop down into the thatch layer.


----------



## LBK_419

Took it from this



To this...

So I can do my yearly level with sand...
I scalped it to the dirt and still had stripes. I'm tired of them and can't get rid of them... must have burned them in too much....


----------



## FoldsPocketAces

Scalped, applied 16-4-8 at .5N, and put down some Merit


----------



## CenlaLowell

Watered this morning. Worked in flower beds this evening


----------



## Chief Brody

Mowed the front and back yesterday evening. (too tired to post after.. lol)

The front Zoysia got a slight maintenance trim.

The back, however, got cut way down as it has been a little neglected over the last month or so.

Background: Previous owners at some point had an above ground pool. Every weed you can think of filled in the space where the pool was. The other large area of the back is either ALMOST bare or also weed ridden. There's only a small strip on the east side that has NICE fescue.

I set my HOC to about 3" to get through the bulk of the weeds and everything. Lowered the HOC to about 1" to scalp as much as I could. Following that, I hosed it all down with weed killer using my sprayer.

I'm hoping to aerate and overseed my backyard so that it will turn out decent in the spring time. I just have to try and get it done without spending a lot of money, as my wife and I are expecting our first offspring.

I also hit the front lawn with some LawnStar Liquid Iron for the first time. Looking forward to seeing how it turns out.


----------



## zcabe

Snuck in a quick mow. Had some goodies delivered today so decided I might as well spray some too.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed Celsius and Certainty on the other side of the lawn. I split apps up because it's alot of walking.


----------



## rjw0283

LBK_419 said:


> Took it from this
> 
> 
> 
> To this...
> 
> So I can do my yearly level with sand...
> I scalped it to the dirt and still had stripes. I'm tired of them and can't get rid of them... must have burned them in too much....


That's awesome!


----------



## Hapa512

Scalped to 1/4 inch, Aerated and leveled.

Only leveled it out today.


----------



## Betterthanmyneighbor

I watered 😁

My Arden 15 is about 8 days old ...
I'm a nervous wreck lol. So many weeds wtf !! I'm waiting for the day I can walk on it to go hand pull all the purslane. Full blown anxiety watching weeds grow in the new lawn.


----------



## Wax0589

What an improvement! What products did you use this year vs last? Do you have a lawn journal on here?

@DLav8r. 
Not meant to ignore your questions and my apologies for this late response. For foliar- which was the only method I planned on using at all, I've been using a cocktail consisting of T-Nex, Humic Acid, Revive and Miracle Gro Lawn Food mixed in a 4gal tank sprayer. For granular- because of the wetting agent characteristics of granular fertilizers, I've applied 29-0-5 Fertilizer from my local TSC. I've also been keeping track of my area GDD (set around 420 degrees F) in a generic Excel file. 
I'd also used Miracle Gro Plant Food instead of Lawn Food before temperatures went up to help with the rooting. I have high Phosphorus and extremely high PH based on a HD Soil Test, which means no need to include that in my granular application and have it sit on my lawn for weeks. The Plant Food application was timed to coincide with the moon Waning phase- either I'm experimenting with different scenarios or I lost every single screw and washer in my brain. Will see 2021 season.
Unfortunate, I do not have a lawn journal here. I started keeping tract of my lawn work late last year with couple of pictures here and there only to document the work done. This spring I started making calendar entries to document Fertilizer, PGR, Soil Amendments applications after reading someone post the suggestion here in the forum. This has being the reference place for any question I had for Bermuda care. Thank you All.
 :mrgreen:


----------



## anthonybilotta

Got in a mow and watched a landscaping crew come by and take pictures of my lawn :lol:


----------



## CenlaLowell

Accomplished a bunched today

Mowed
Spread 33-0-0 3.7pd/1k
Sprayed extreme blend 1pd/acre
feature iron 2 pd/acre


Seen this and knew it was going to be a good day.


----------



## erdons

Buffalolawny said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was yesterday: put down 2 bags of screened garden soil and 3 bags of play sand to help level the bumpy plugged area where I removed a tree this Spring. I had the soil bags in the garage so I thought I'd mix that with the sand as I've used a lot of sand in this area over the past several weeks. I sprayed PGR for the first time in this circle along with the rest of the lawn last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's what it looked like 3 months ago just for reference :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting to see where you have placed the plugs in the circle. That now they are the yellow patches and not the lateral fill in growth. Any thoughts is to why?
Click to expand...

Looks to me like that is where the plugs were originally planted and they are still a bit higher than the soil therefore they are scalping, sand will fix the issue though.


----------



## Betterthanmyneighbor

Put down a feeding of starter fertalizer and watered.


----------



## Stonefeet

Mowed

Before that cut up all the roots on the other side for the upcoming cool season reno. More work that I bargained for that's fore


----------



## griffithgd76

Got started on irrigation system


----------



## domp337

Scalped my lawn, in preparation to kill it off and replant hybrid Bermuda next season. Next step I want to do is dethatch. Scalp and dethatch until im down to just dirt. hopefully that works.


----------



## domp337

Letting the sun beat up on my lawn to also help kill it off.


----------



## southernbuckeye

Did an aggressive verticut to harvest sprigs for 4,000 square feet and got those down and blankets on them, then did a HOC reset down to .600 and collected all the clippings. In other words, I'm beat and my Bermuda is going to hate me for a week or two &#128514;


----------



## Awar

Mowed & put down 3336F fungicide and some Talstar P


----------



## Ware

griffithgd76 said:


> Got started on irrigation system


Nice!


----------



## Tmank87

Had to triple cut after being gone for a week at the beach.


----------



## PGunn

Tmank87 said:


> Had to triple cut after being gone for a week at the beach.


Looks great man. What's your HOC?


----------



## PGunn

Double wide, double cut at .75. I am so ready to be able to get pre-em down and spray for weeds next year!


----------



## Tmank87

PGunn said:


> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had to triple cut after being gone for a week at the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great man. What's your HOC?
Click to expand...

Thanks man. Just shy of an inch. Plan to level in the spring and bring it down to about .5.


----------



## anthonybilotta

Going into the last part of summer....still going strong


----------



## Trippel24

Little haircut


----------



## Chief Brody

I hit my backyard with a 2nd app of Meso. Crabgrass, dandelion, foxtail, sedge.. time to die!


----------



## zcabe

Snuck in another mow.


----------



## anthonybilotta

Gave the yard a cut.

The front yard looks :thumbup:



The backyard looks


----------



## Awar

Mowed at just under 0.75" -- My lawn isn't looking its best to be honest so I'll keep an eye and see what's going on :?



Put down my last fert app for the season. Carbon-X 24-0-4 at ~3 lbs/k. The large granules will sit on top of the grass overnight but should be watered in pretty good tomorrow morning.


----------



## Darrell_KC

Just got done with the last major lawn work for the season. I double cut at 3.25, first time mowing that high. Since dormancy is coming, I wanted to let the grass grow up a bit more since I think I left it too short at the end of last growing season. After the cut, I dropped some 32-0-12 Scotts fertilizer down at .85 lb per 1k. Next month I will put down the final pre-em for the season.

Here are the pics for this week. I am super happy with my results. My sanding project held up to it's first test of heavy rain, and the bermuda has already grown through and filled in most of the open areas. I am very happy with the coloring as well. The rain we got a week ago really woke things up.

Picture 2 is my favorite. It took a full season, but I believe its safe to say my domination line has returned!


----------



## zoysialover

Welcomed the rain and lower temps and double cut the front and back yesterday evening.


----------



## Awar

Sprayed PGR + Iron + 20-20-20:


----------



## Philly_Gunner

zoysialover said:


> Welcomed the rain and lower temps and double cut the front and back yesterday evening.


Beautiful lawn all the way around. Love that walkway with the stone surround.


----------



## jhealy748

Sprayed rgs, greeneffect, and 24-d. Let that sit while I installed the wire around the property for an invisible fence since one of my dogs has decided he likes chasing cars. Then got a single mow in and a quick rinse on the grass to wash the feet off. Not sure if I lose any effect of the rgs waiting 5 or 6 hours to wash it into the soil? Also saw my first few seedlings show up in the addition! Excited to see things green up on that part! Also excited as tonight we are supposed to get the first rain tonight that we have had since July 3rd so that's exciting!


----------



## CenlaLowell

Backyard - Luna experience, first time spraying this fungicide

Frontyard - Fahrenheit, Prosedge, and NIS


----------



## CenlaLowell

Backyard - Celsius and Certainty.

I really need to cut the grass but just haven't had the motivation.


----------



## RaginCajun

Cut and striped the backyard (St. Augustine)


----------



## Awar

Used it:


----------



## Tmank87

Awar said:


> Used it:


Same. First time trying out the double wides


----------



## Retired Soldier

Did a cut, edge, and blow today. My yard was a mess with cutting down two huge oak trees and removing the roots and concrete curbing in the front yard last year. Started reading this forum and bounced back pretty good, Plan on leveling next spring. Work in progress for sure.


----------



## Awar

Tmank87 said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Used it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same. First time trying out the double wides
Click to expand...

Nice :thumbup: Double wides & a soccer ball. That's what i like to see :mrgreen:


----------



## zoysialover

Philly_Gunner said:


> zoysialover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcomed the rain and lower temps and double cut the front and back yesterday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful lawn all the way around. Love that walkway with the stone surround.
Click to expand...

Thanks man!


----------



## zoysialover

Awar said:


> Used it:


Put a tennis net up back there. Wimbledon eat your heart out....


----------



## Awar

zoysialover said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Used it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put a tennis net up back there. Wimbledon eat your heart out....
Click to expand...

Haha thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Put down some doubles and tightened up all the edges with the rotary scissors.


----------



## ryboturf

Last app of the year. Two 40 lb. bags of 10-10-10.


----------



## tmwebb3

Planted 28 plugs or chucks or 1sqft pieces of sod, however you want to refer to them, to extend my Meyer Zoysia to a far corner of my property. Should fill in by next fall. Hacked the pieces out of where Zoysia has grown over a gravel driveway. I've done ~8000sqft of my current yard this way over 2.5 seasons , with another 5000sqft seeded Zenith Zoysia.


----------



## Awar

Mowed at 11/16" and put down Andersons Barricade pre-emergent (prodiamine) and watered-in. I will put down after about 4 weeks an app of Dimension pre-emergent (dithiopyr) and that'll be my plan against winter weeds this year.


----------



## anthonybilotta

Gave it a mow and applied my last round of PGR. First year with a greensmower and it was worth every penny.


----------



## testwerke

Mowed and sprayed Subvert Depth 10 at 1.5oz/k


----------



## Awar

anthonybilotta said:


> Gave it a mow and applied my last round of PGR. First year with a greensmower and it was worth every penny.


@anthonybilotta looking great! Also my first season reel mowing and it's definitely the biggest game changer when it comes to lawn care :thumbup:


----------



## falconsfan

Upgraded my mower. I've been looking for a Tru Cut C27 for months and finally found one in good condition at a fair price. Will try it out this week in the 70 degree temps moving in. The wife even approved!


----------



## mre_man_76

falconsfan said:


> Upgraded my mower. I've been looking for a Tru Cut C27 for months and finally found one in good condition at a fair price. Will try it out this week in the 70 degree temps moving in. The wife even approved!


That looks to be in great shape. Did you get a catcher with it?


----------



## falconsfan

mre_man_76 said:


> falconsfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Upgraded my mower. I've been looking for a Tru Cut C27 for months and finally found one in good condition at a fair price. Will try it out this week in the 70 degree temps moving in. The wife even approved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks to be in great shape. Did you get a catcher with it?
Click to expand...

I did. Forgot to add the seller changed the air filter, oil, plug, and greased the zerks. I'm happy.


----------



## Tmank87

Watched a squirrel trying to dig holes in my grass


----------



## Paul M

Mowed, edged, trimmed and trimmed the pepper tree. After a 10 day vacation it was a bit of work!


----------



## bmw

Sprayed atrazine with hose-end and seeing results 4 days later. The clover is looking toasted. The key is no rain for about a week and then water it in after 7-8 days for the pre-emerg to take effect. I get great results with it.


----------



## Txmx583

Mowed the lawn, sprayed Prodiamine for my fall pre-e.


----------



## Redtwin

I squeezed a mow at .5" HOC in between outer bands of Hurricane Sally. I then gave the GM1000 a backlap and greased all the zircs.

I hope you all in Alabama and Mississippi stay safe!


----------



## Stonefeet

Came home from being out of town to all green finally after battling fungus for weeks. Tossed down some disease ex before I left seemed to work, only have 1 spot that looks like it didn't recover. Also came home to 3" grass so had to settle for 2" hoc which is fine since dormancy seems to be coming up early this year. 
Mowed the zoysia in the front, that's looking real good this year (I haven't cared for it at all until this year) stole some plugs out of the flower beds and put it in some bare spots, will it work? Probably not but had nothing to lose.

Got down some cool season seed, peat moss (torture is spreading peat moss by hand, luckily it's only about 600 sq feet), some mats for the slope and set up the sprinklers for a re seed, not sure it'll work due to the tree there but it was all stuff I had left over so no harm If it doesn't.

Ordered 15 yards (!) of top soil for a full cool season Reno on the other side of the house, and gathered supplies for that. Hopefully it works I'm sick of watching that hill just wash away every time it rains hard.


----------



## Wax0589

Sprayed PGR, Lawn Food and Feature last night. Too late to post.









Today, I harvest five squash.


----------



## greg_n_sd

Double wides


----------



## Stonefeet

First time im somewhat proud of it, sure bounced back well from the fungus and it loved the shot of potassium. Just some common Bermuda but 3 months ago it was bare dirt and I didn't have the slightest idea what I was doing (still don't, just learning as I go)


Right picture this time


----------



## Awar

Stonefeet said:


> First time im somewhat proud of it, sure bounced back well from the fungus and it loved the shot of potassium. Just some common Bermuda but 3 months ago it was bare dirt and I didn't have the slightest idea what I was doing (still don't, just learning as I go)
> 
> 
> Right picture this time


You should definitely be proud for starting just 3 months ago! :thumbup:


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed permethin and Luna experience on the front lawn. Now it's time for the clean up


I like the look of my lawn after two to three days growth


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Redtwin said:


> I squeezed a mow at .5" HOC in between outer bands of Hurricane Sally. I then gave the GM1000 a backlap and greased all the zircs.
> 
> I hope you all in Alabama and Mississippi stay safe!


Looking good Twin, so smoooooth.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Dug out all the mulch and dirt mounds around the front trees and leveled with sand. Tired of picking up all the little mulch pieces before I mow. Put down a fresh double cut after that.


----------



## Redtwin

Philly_Gunner said:


> Dug out all the mulch and dirt mounds around the front trees and leveled with sand. Tired of picking up all the little mulch pieces before I mow. Put down a fresh double cut after that.


419 looking good! I've always struggled with my edges around trees. I gave up on my palm tree as well. It's easier to use the string trimmer around the tree than to deal with edging and mulch.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

@Redtwin thanks!!

Absolutely, all the mulch pieces drive me crazy. And fuhgeddaboutit when it rains. It floats those little bastards all over the lawn. 😂We had a couple nights in the high 50's, low 60's with some rain that stressed it a bit (quite a few yellow/orange tips) but it's still looking much better than everyone around me.


----------



## zcabe

Scalped to prepare for PRG Overseed.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed prodiamine on the front and back lawn. Preparing for winter weeds here. In a couple of weeks I will spray simzine. We are supposed to get rain from tomorrow thru Thursday I hope we get one day of rain preferably tomorrow.


----------



## FATC1TY

Put down Specticle Flo for the first time, feeling hopefully for a non green winter coming. Hoping I don't have to use any revolver!


----------



## CenlaLowell

FATC1TY said:


> Put down Specticle Flo for the first time, feeling hopefully for a non green winter coming. Hoping I don't have to use any revolver!


What do you use revolver to kill kill the winter???


----------



## FATC1TY

CenlaLowell said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put down Specticle Flo for the first time, feeling hopefully for a non green winter coming. Hoping I don't have to use any revolver!
> 
> 
> 
> What do you use revolver to kill kill the winter???
Click to expand...

Mostly just poa for the revolver.


----------



## jhealy748

Aerated mowed and leveled them sprayed .2lbs N/M and rgs to try and push some growth. Now to wait for what will feel like forever to mow.


----------



## Ppb1203

Piedmont NC Zoysia lawn - weather unusually cool last couple nights and lawn just stopped growing. Added some liquid iron to green up.


----------



## Paul M

Back lapped my Cal Trimmer, mowed edged and trimmed.


----------



## cutigers08

Got a mow in with the new to me Greensmaster, edged, trimmed, and threw down some 5-0-20 I had in the shed.


----------



## MoeBermuda

Charity mow today. The growth rate has basically stopped here... I still wanted to get out and mow.


----------



## LBK_419

Yard finally recovered from leveling with sand on aug 17th. I was afraid it wasn't going to make it this time. Took the front roller off my California Trimmer today and mowed. I know it's not a popular opinion, but I like the look better without stripes and my cut quality is better.


----------



## PhxHeat

@LBK_419 ... what's the hoc on that? looks really good to me.


----------



## LBK_419

PhxHeat said:


> @LBK_419 ... what's the hoc on that? looks really good to me.


Thanks! It's at 1/4 inch


----------



## Battman

LBK_419 said:


> PhxHeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> @LBK_419 ... what's the hoc on that? looks really good to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It's at 1/4 inch
Click to expand...

Yard looks great! Didn't know Cal Trimmers cut that low?


----------



## domp337

Got tired of the sand blowing into my garage every day so I decided to throw some Tifway 419 down on the side of my house.


----------



## domp337

Also if you look closely at one my pics you could see that iron stain I have on my driveway. Rookie mistake lol but do anyone know how to get this stuff off, I need help!!!


----------



## LBK_419

Battman said:


> LBK_419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PhxHeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> @LBK_419 ... what's the hoc on that? looks really good to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It's at 1/4 inch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yard looks great! Didn't know Cal Trimmers cut that low?
Click to expand...

Thank you very much.... and Yep - 1/4″ to 1-7/8″ on the homeowners model. Mine actually scrapes the dirt when all the way down.


----------



## Redtwin

The front yard project is progressing.  I am now in the kill and clear stage.


----------



## Mightyquinn

domp337 said:


> Also if you look closely at one my pics you could see that iron stain I have on my driveway. Rookie mistake lol but do anyone know how to get this stuff off, I need help!!!


Go to Home Depot and get some Goof Off Rust and Stain Remover


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie

Put down Simazine today on both bermuda and zoysia lawns. Poa delenda est.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

Testing some wetting agents.


----------



## wking

Neighbor sent over a picture from his second story.. some thin areas, a swamp by the water meters (love that Raleigh red clay) and the side yard is a pain in the @$$ to do diagonals with the GM1000. I do love how the PRG stripes!


----------



## jasonbraswell

Still mowing and watering.
Couldn't believe how much I cut after another week. 
Thought it was supposed to slow down in Fall 😂


----------



## CenlaLowell

jasonbraswell said:


> Still mowing and watering.
> Couldn't believe how much I cut after another week.
> Thought it was supposed to slow down in Fall 😂


I have that same problem with the Bermuda having brown streaks in it. Anyone know how to prevent that???


----------



## jasonbraswell

CenlaLowell said:


> jasonbraswell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still mowing and watering.
> Couldn't believe how much I cut after another week.
> Thought it was supposed to slow down in Fall 😂
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have that same problem with the Bermuda having brown streaks in it. Anyone know how to prevent that???
Click to expand...

it's just getting scalped, even into October.
I mow weekly but if it goes past 5 days, it's gonna scalp.

recovers fast regardless


----------



## Redtwin

jasonbraswell said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonbraswell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still mowing and watering.
> Couldn't believe how much I cut after another week.
> Thought it was supposed to slow down in Fall 😂
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have that same problem with the Bermuda having brown streaks in it. Anyone know how to prevent that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's just getting scalped, even into October.
> I mow weekly but if it goes past 5 days, it's gonna scalp.
> 
> recovers fast regardless
Click to expand...

I'm getting them as well mowing every three days. Like @jasonbraswell said, they recover quickly.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed simazine and main event on the front lawn. Trimmed some crepe myrtles as well


----------



## Brou

Mums planted. And this will probably be the last pic of the year. Yard has mostly healed from disatrous bug and fungal damage in August, just in time for dormancy.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Trimmed more trees, I'm definitely a believer in main event it took my line green St Augustine and turned it dark green. It looks so nice I don't even want to cut the grass


----------



## flats642

Finished up a week of Tnex, scalping, dethatching and prep work for PRG. My kids, who never say anything about the grass, were very concerned. I hope the work pays off!


----------



## Redtwin

I spent my weekend digging around stumps that had been ground down level a couple of years ago. I'm going to go deeper and try to level it out a bit before grading and limit future settling.

It looks like I have some monster groundhog problems.


----------



## nemodown

Spraying for nutsedge. Dismiss plus Sedgehammer combo.


----------



## ashleykennedy27

@nemodown I have a medium patch of nutsedge growing. Wondering if its okay to kill that off right now?


----------



## GrassClown

I just put down some sprecticle. Really hoping it stops poa annua in its tracks! About to spray some quinclorac and 2, 4-D.


----------



## mjh648

ashleykennedy27 said:


> @nemodown I have a medium patch of nutsedge growing. Wondering if its okay to kill that off right now?


I wouldn't use sulfentrazone (active ingredient in Dismiss) unless you are in the low 80s or below for temp. Sedgehammer I believe can be used most of the year but sulfentrazone will burn anything and stunt growth in high temps. I put some Blindside down at the beginning of September in a 5'x5' test area and it looks like shit still.


----------



## ashleykennedy27

@mjh648 I have Sedgehammer. What can I expect after I spray since it's since so close to dormancy?


----------



## mjh648

@ashleykennedy27 IMO it would just set you up better for when spring rolls around. Hopefully the sedgehammer kills the weed and nutlet so there is less next year. Why are you so worried about the dormancy period right now?


----------



## ashleykennedy27

@mjh648 Well, I assumed if i killed the nutsedge, the winter weeds would just fill in, in it's place.


----------



## mjh648

@ashleykennedy27 lay down pre emergent then to prevent that.


----------



## CenlaLowell

mowed, now watering st Augustine sprigs I planted a week ago.


----------



## ashleykennedy27

@mjh648 Noted. Thank you.


----------



## nemodown

mjh648 said:


> ashleykennedy27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @nemodown I have a medium patch of nutsedge growing. Wondering if its okay to kill that off right now?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't use sulfentrazone (active ingredient in Dismiss) unless you are in the low 80s or below for temp. Sedgehammer I believe can be used most of the year but sulfentrazone will burn anything and stunt growth in high temps. I put some Blindside down at the beginning of September in a 5'x5' test area and it looks like s--- still.
Click to expand...

@mjh648 Here in Orlando we have been low or sub 80 for about a week. So decided to seize the opportunity for a two pronged approach. Sedgehammer has always not quite done it... I do agree anything with sulfentrazone goes in hot and you have to be careful.


----------



## Mister Bill

nemodown said:


> mjh648 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashleykennedy27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @nemodown I have a medium patch of nutsedge growing. Wondering if its okay to kill that off right now?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't use sulfentrazone (active ingredient in Dismiss) unless you are in the low 80s or below for temp. Sedgehammer I believe can be used most of the year but sulfentrazone will burn anything and stunt growth in high temps. I put some Blindside down at the beginning of September in a 5'x5' test area and it looks like s--- still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @mjh648 Here in Orlando we have been low or sub 80 for about a week. So decided to seize the opportunity for a two pronged approach. Sedgehammer has always not quite done it... I do agree anything with sulfentrazone goes in hot and you have to be careful.
Click to expand...

If it is purple nutsedge you fine folks are trying to eradicate with the Sedgehammer, it will take several apps over several seasons to knock it down. Right when you think it is dying, hit it again with a second round. That stuff is near impossible to eradicate completely. One app isn't going to do it, but Sedgehammer will take it out eventually.


----------



## Redtwin

Sedgehammer smokes yellow nutsedge for me but does nothing for green kyllinga. Dismiss does it for me but you have to do the multi-app approach like @Mister Bill mentioned above for that one as well. I haven't had any issues spraying during the hot months but I spray in the evening after it cools down.


----------



## mjh648

@Redtwin I was just about to lay down sedgehammer on kyllinga tomorrow. Maybe I'll just wait until it gets in the 70s to torch it with Blindside.


----------



## Lawn Smith

Will spot spraying with Celsius right now hurt anything? I guess I was a week or two late on my pre emergent and have a few things popping up.


----------



## rjw0283

CenlaLowell said:


> Trimmed more trees, I'm definitely a believer in main event it took my line green St Augustine and turned it dark green. It looks so nice I don't even want to cut the grass


I'm on the fence with main event. Seems to work some, but I get way greener results with granular ironite. I've tried a few iron supplements but nothing greens it up like granular ironite for me. Must be my soil/ph.


----------



## Redtwin

mjh648 said:


> @Redtwin I was just about to lay down sedgehammer on kyllinga tomorrow. Maybe I'll just wait until it gets in the 70s to torch it with Blindside.


I'm not a big fan of Blindside. I use Celsius, Dismiss, 2,4-D, and Glyphosate depending on the circumstances. I think Certainty is a great product as well; I just haven't used it yet.


----------



## mjh648

@Redtwin you think the Metsulfuron in Blindside is too much? It's basically dismiss plus that right?


----------



## Redtwin

mjh648 said:


> @Redtwin you think the Metsulfuron in Blindside is too much? It's basically dismiss plus that right?


Yeah, MSM. It's too easy to REALLY screw things up with that stuff. I just don't trust my application method yet... too much overlap, heavy and light spots... etc.


----------



## Mister Bill

Listen to ^^^this guy^^^. Anything with Metsulfuron is not good to be spraying around trees and shrubbery, that is, unless the goal is to kill them. Personally, I can't think of any reason I would choose MSM for a landscaped yard with all of the other herbicide choices available.


----------



## Mister Bill

Lawn Smith said:


> Will spot spraying with Celsius right now hurt anything? I guess I was a week or two late on my pre emergent and have a few things popping up.


The efficacy of Celsius is not as effective in cooler weather, but we are not that cool yet. We are still in the 80's here in ATL which is a perfect temperature to clean up leftover weeds. As for spot spraying, I am not a fan of that as I don't like playing 'let's find the weeds' that are hiding under the crown that you can't see.....yet. Unless you are bumping up against your annual maximum rate, I always prefer blanket spraying over spot. If you are maxed out and don't want to violate the label, a blanket app of 3-way and MSMA/Quinclorac will clean up most, if not all, of your weeds. Keep in mind, depending on the pre-m AI and the attention to detail in applying, it may not be effective against what you are seeing 'popping up'. The soil temps are still above what is considered the 'late window' for applying here ATL.


----------



## Lawn Smith

Mister Bill said:


> Lawn Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will spot spraying with Celsius right now hurt anything? I guess I was a week or two late on my pre emergent and have a few things popping up.
> 
> 
> 
> The efficacy of Celsius is not as effective in cooler weather, but we are not that cool yet. We are still in the 80's here in ATL which is a perfect temperature to clean up leftover weeds. As for spot spraying, I am not a fan of that as I don't like playing 'let's find the weeds' that are hiding under the crown that you can't see.....yet. Unless you are bumping up against your annual maximum rate, I always prefer blanket spraying over spot. If you are maxed out and don't want to violate the label, a blanket app of 3-way and MSMA/Quinclorac will clean up most, if not all, of your weeds. Keep in mind, depending on the pre-m AI and the attention to detail in applying, it may not be effective against what you are seeing 'popping up'. The soil temps are still above what is considered the 'late window' for applying here ATL.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info. I've been thinking about ordering Simazine to assist with the Prodiamine in broadleaf control. I've also read it will act as a post emergent too so maybe I could kill two birds with one stone. Have you ever tried it?


----------



## Mister Bill

Lawn Smith said:


> Mister Bill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawn Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will spot spraying with Celsius right now hurt anything? I guess I was a week or two late on my pre emergent and have a few things popping up.
> 
> 
> 
> The efficacy of Celsius is not as effective in cooler weather, but we are not that cool yet. We are still in the 80's here in ATL which is a perfect temperature to clean up leftover weeds. As for spot spraying, I am not a fan of that as I don't like playing 'let's find the weeds' that are hiding under the crown that you can't see.....yet. Unless you are bumping up against your annual maximum rate, I always prefer blanket spraying over spot. If you are maxed out and don't want to violate the label, a blanket app of 3-way and MSMA/Quinclorac will clean up most, if not all, of your weeds. Keep in mind, depending on the pre-m AI and the attention to detail in applying, it may not be effective against what you are seeing 'popping up'. The soil temps are still above what is considered the 'late window' for applying here ATL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the info. I've been thinking about ordering Simazine to assist with the Prodiamine in broadleaf control. I've also read it will act as a post emergent too so maybe I could kill two birds with one stone. Have you ever tried it?
Click to expand...

A Prodiamine/Simazine combo is a very good mix to use and provides two MOA's. They are commonly tank mixed together. Isoxaben is considered a better AI for broadleaf control. I use them all, plus a couple of others in rotation as I am surrounded by neighbors who believe waiting until their salad bowl grows seed heads as an indicator of when to mow.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed propiconazle, Axozystrobin, and imiaclorpiad on this area. I have no idea why my grass looks like it's been eaten


----------



## Wax0589

Burnt some stripes, trimmed and edged.





Sun beat me so bad, I was feeling like dying.


Had to take a break.


Happy Halloween everyone.


----------



## WNC_WHEE

First freeze may occur this weekend; have let the Bermuda get longer the past couple of weeks preparing for winter. Will keep at this length until spring scalp.


----------



## domp337

Disc my front yard in preparation for a heavy duty grade job. Right now my yard has a belly and water sits right in the middle when it rains. Doing all this helps me to get ready for spring when I seed with Bermuda


----------



## domp337

I disced enough to cut my main water line also. So that was a learning experience


----------



## CenlaLowell

Edged and trimmed. Sprayed Bifen It in the early morning hours on those bad spots


----------



## mjh648

put down prodiamine and simazine. Have a side area that is overrun with kyllinga and put down some sedgehammer to see if it does anything. Reading around here and looking at label not too confident in it but just testing some things out. Have Celsius and Blindside so if it doesn't work out I have options.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed fahrenheit and prosedge in my flower beds. Fingers crossed I don't kill trees


----------



## mjh648

@CenlaLowell what's your tree situation look like? Distance from dripline, age, type, etc? Very interested in the MSM effects of trees. Labels like Blinside say just don't make contact with the tree but from reading around here makes it seem like I shouldn't even be close to drip line.


----------



## Dozer32

Late California heat wave lawn stripes!!


----------



## CenlaLowell

mjh648 said:


> @CenlaLowell what's your tree situation look like? Distance from dripline, age, type, etc? Very interested in the MSM effects of trees. Labels like Blinside say just don't make contact with the tree but from reading around here makes it seem like I shouldn't even be close to drip line.


Going to be honest I'm tried of pulling weeds. I sprayed right up against the trees trying to kill buttonweed, kylinga, and spurge. Most of my trees are seven years old crepe myrtles, palms, indian hawthorne, bottlebrush, etc. The msm in fahrenheit is only 5% so HOPEFULLY I don't kill everything. I don't see why I would though because when I spray with my trailer sprayer I know I have to hit those trees with drift. I would not ever spray blindside in my st Augustine to hard on it. @mjh648

Wish me luck


----------



## GrassAndWater12

Worked in a quick mow.


----------



## anthonybilotta

Mowed and sprayed dismiss. I love how quickly this stuff works.



The next morning after dismiss:


----------



## jim7white

1) Dialed in some sprinklers, changed spray heads to extend coverage in some areas.
2) Ran the Sunjoe dethatcher to give the canopy a scratch.
3) Was told by wife that "you are ruining your beautiful lawn and the dog is going to track all that grass in the house"
4) Mowed at 3/8 to pick up thatch/debris. 
5) Spread Champion GQ PRG at a rate of 14 lbs per 1K sq feet
6) Raked in with leveling rake, both directions.
7) Tried to blow stray seed back on to the lawn.
8) Watered. 
Day 1:


----------



## domp337

Had the grading job done. Hopefully when it rains now water will drain to the ditch instead of pooling up in my yard. Now im thinking about seeding. Should I seed now or just wait until spring. Im really tempted to seed now but that seed so expensive I don't wait to waste my money.


----------



## zcabe

Double cut the PRG, applied T-nex PGR at 1oz/k, and Feature 6-0-0 at 1oz/k. Spread fresh pine bark mini nuggets in my landscape areas. Waiting on fresh long leaf pine needles now should be delivered by the end of the month.


----------



## Newandconfused

@zcabe Just curious do you have any issues with scalping on those slopes? Did you have to do any leveling to prevent it? Beautiful Lawn!

Roll Tide


----------



## zcabe

Newandconfused said:


> @zcabe Just curious do you have any issues with scalping on those slopes? Did you have to do any leveling to prevent it? Beautiful Lawn!
> 
> Roll Tide


Thanks! I probably would scalp if I were to cut any lower than I do at that angle. Typically if I'm going lower I will just go straight up and down on the slopes. And yes I have leveled the 4,000sf of turf area with 13 yards of 50-50 compost/masonry sand for first two seasons I lived here and this year I went with 10 yards of straight masonry sand. I will probably just stick with straight sand from here on because it's easier to spread and I've got enough organic matter in my soil now.


----------



## ZEM

Got a mow in yesterday with the Mclane.


----------



## Dozer32




----------



## zcabe

Single doubles


----------



## gkaneko

The next morning after dismiss:



A picture like that brings me much happiness....


----------



## zcabe

150 Bales of Pinestraw


----------



## Benwag

A lot of clean up work from storms last Wednesday. Rotary mow, blow, reel mow, blow. And burning sticks, leaves, down branches from the front.


----------



## jasonbraswell

@Benwag

Looking super!


----------



## jasonbraswell

31F and frost this AM.


----------



## Redtwin

jasonbraswell said:


> 31F and frost this AM.


Tiger stripes or bust!


----------



## jasonbraswell

@Redtwin 
I watered pretty hard yesterday in advance to see if it would help.
70's are back in the forecast this weekend.
We'll see.


----------



## Uk0724

My 2020 ended today. 26 degrees.

All in all a decent year. Upgraded some equipment and will be ready for next year. Need to improve my iron applications and figure out a better fungicide program. I think TARR hit me late in the year. .5 is too low and 1 inch is too high.

To those South of me...keep plugging away. :thumbup:


----------



## zcabe

Swapped out my Warm Season Annuals with 7 flats of Cool Wave Pansies in all Gold Color.


----------



## jasonbraswell

6 wks ago spayed prodiamine (6 month control)
We have had a warm fall. So, I came back today and sprayed 2qts/A Simazine and 40oz/A of Triazicide.
The ants have been relentless this fall and I had POA all over last winter.
We'll see how it all works out.


----------



## CenlaLowell

It's just about over for me


----------



## mjh648

@CenlaLowell is that from frost?


----------



## CenlaLowell

mjh648 said:


> @CenlaLowell is that from frost?


Yep it's that time of year


----------



## rhettbo1

Enjoying the last mow before temperatures drop into the 20's this upcoming week. The Tifway 419 sure doesn't want to give up!


----------



## zcabe

Blowed leaves, pine straw, string trimmed, edged, and got a quick trim in. Finished in the dark so couldn't get any pics. Also, it started to rain unexpectedly right as I was finishing up so that ought to help out with the fertilizer bomb I set off on Thanksgiving where I sprayed a concoction of 35oz of Lesco Chelated Micro Mix, 35oz of Griggs Carboplex 6-4-4 with Sea Kelp and Humic Acid, 35oz of Lesco 12-0-0 with 6% Iron, and the rest of my bag of Dry Powder Myco Sol with Humic Acid, Sea Kelp, Mycorrhiza, Fulvic Acid, and Fungi over 7,000sf of turf. I also spread 10lb of actual product of granular Screamin Green Fertilizer that I got for free from the manufacturer to try by just paying for shipping. I may switch my granular fertilizer to this in the future in lieu of Carbon X because the makeup is very similar and I can get it for approx $25 per bag in lieu of about double that price for the Carbon Earth products.


----------



## turfman73

rhettbo1 said:


> Enjoying the last mow before temperatures drop into the 20's this upcoming week. The Tifway 419 sure doesn't want to give up!


Very nice!!! When and what was applied to keep the dark green this late into Nov.?


----------



## rhettbo1

turfman73 said:


> Very nice!!! When and what was applied to keep the dark green this late into Nov.?


I made my last granular applIcation on November 11th. Put down a 1/4 lb of N per 1000. I had been spoon feeding it all season. I just used the Scott's Winterizer blend for that app. Aside from that I've put down several liquid apps of iron/humic/sea kelp. We did have our first frost this week though. Idk how much longer it will be able to hold up.


----------



## claydus

Argh!! POA invasion has begun!!

Man I thought applied enough prodamine this fall. But I am have some huge spots of POA Annua popping up all over.

I have been using Negate 37WG for POA Annua controll past 2 years but it takes so freaking long to start killing it that new spots of POA Annua germinate before sprayed areas start to die off.

Thinking about buying some Certainty. Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## bholland1012

claydus said:


> Argh!! POA invasion has begun!!
> 
> Man I thought applied enough prodamine this fall. But I am have some huge spots of POA Annua popping up all over.
> 
> I have been using Negate 37WG for POA Annua controll past 2 years but it takes so freaking long to start killing it that new spots of POA Annua germinate before sprayed areas start to die off.
> 
> Thinking about buying some Certainty. Anyone have any recommendations?


How many years in a row have you used Prodiamine?


----------



## claydus

@bholland1012 I used granular dimension product (hi-yield brand from domyown) in October 2019 and February 2020. In 2017 and 2018, I used a granular Prodamine but only applied in Oct/Nov those years. No pre emergent in 2018/2019 in Feb.


----------



## bholland1012

claydus said:


> @bholland1012 I used granular dimension product (hi-yield brand from domyown) in October 2019 and February 2020. In 2017 and 2018, I used a granular Prodamine but only applied in Oct/Nov those years. No pre emergent in 2018/2019 in Feb.


Poa resistance is a big problem. With Prodiamine being one of the most common and longest used pre-em's out there, hopefully you're not experiencing resistance issues. If Specticle or Kerb SC T&O are an option in the future, it might be worth doing those at some point.


----------



## bholland1012

claydus said:


> @bholland1012 I used granular dimension product (hi-yield brand from domyown) in October 2019 and February 2020. In 2017 and 2018, I used a granular Prodamine but only applied in Oct/Nov those years. No pre emergent in 2018/2019 in Feb.


Do you have a bermuda lawn?

Reward (Diquat Dibromide) should provide a quick knock down of the active weeds, as long as you're dormant. I've used it on the golf course many years ago and am actually considering spraying it next week in a few spots where i had some break through.


----------



## claydus

@bholland1012 yes i have a bermuda lawn


----------



## anthonybilotta

Still no tiger stripes ! If I can get through the next 4 weeks, it should stay green all winter.


----------



## FATC1TY

claydus said:


> Argh!! POA invasion has begun!!
> 
> Man I thought applied enough prodamine this fall. But I am have some huge spots of POA Annua popping up all over.
> 
> I have been using Negate 37WG for POA Annua controll past 2 years but it takes so freaking long to start killing it that new spots of POA Annua germinate before sprayed areas start to die off.
> 
> Thinking about buying some Certainty. Anyone have any recommendations?


Look into Revolver as well. It'll smoke the poa, and works great in warm season grasses.

I bought some last year to handle an area of my yard where the prodiamine was not applied well, or just intense weed pressure from neighbor, but I used Specticle this year and I'm beyond impressed. Not a single weed thus far, so won't have to dig out the revolver i hope!


----------



## Mack

Went outside to look at it 20 times wishing the sod would root faster &#129315;


----------



## Redtwin

Mack said:


> Went outside to look at it 20 times wishing the sod would root faster 🤣


Sod roots twice as slow in the Google region this time of year.


----------

